# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pse nuk denohen krimet e diktatures komuniste?

## nestorp

M'u duk me interes ta sjell opinionin e shkrimtarit tone te madh,sepse kjo teme eshte aktuale e po diskutohet keto dite.


KRIMET E PANDËSHKUARA TË KOMUNIZMIT

Nga Ismail KADARE
(Ky opinion i Kadaresë i botuar më 2005 - e ribotojmë sepse është tepër aktual)

E Shtunë, 02.20.2010, 07:46pm (GMT+1)

1

Pesëmbëdhjetë vjet pas rënies së komunizmit, një mjegull e helmuar vazhdon të rrijë pezull mbi ish-perandorinë e përmbysur. Ajo nuk gjen qetësi dhe, me sa duket, ska për të gjetur, pa kryer një operacion të dhimbshëm, por të domosdoshëm: spastrimin moral të saj. Thënë ndryshe njohjen dhe dënimin e krimit.



Pikërisht për pengimin e kësaj njohjeje e sidomos e këtij dënimi është ngritur sot në këmbë një armatë e tërë. Me trysni, me kërcënim, me para, me dredhi, me lutje, me shantazh, shkurt me të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme, kjo ushtri e thirrur në shërbim po përpiqet të mbulojë të vërtetën.



Në fillim të viteve 90 u duk se bashkë me përmbysjen e tiranisë do të shuhej edhe urrejtja që ajo prodhonte ditë e natë, burimi i parë energjitik i saj. Në një klimë besimi e mirësie u duk e natyrshme mëdyshja: të hapeshin bodrumet e errëta të së kaluarës, apo më mirë të mbylleshin?



Mëdyshja ishte e përligjur. Shumë njerëz menduan kështu me sinqeritet. Dhe jo vetëm njerëz, por edhe shumë institucione, madje disa qeveri demokratike, si ajo e Republikës Federale Gjermane, e para që u gjend përpara këtij problemi. Dihet se në atë kohë Boni i propozoi Gjermanisë Lindore shkatërrimin e arkivave të fshehta, që lidheshin me spiunimin.



Më pas, shumë shpejt u pa se iluzioni ishte i bukur, por megjithatë mbetej iluzion. Bota e përmbysur kishte qenë aq e egër dhe e pabesë saqë asnjë qokë e saj nuk i përshtatej lirisë. Ajo botë skishte njohur kurrë as falje e as mëshirë, ndaj si e tillë si meritonte ato.



Ngërçi u ndie shumë shpejt. Diçka themelore nuk ecte në demokraci. Diçka pengohej gjithkund. Prishej, shpërbëhej, fironte. Atëherë u kuptua se çgabim fatal ishe harrimi i asaj që sduhej harruar. U krijua kështu paradoksi më i madh: e para që më së shumti fitoi nga demokracia ishte diktatura e rrëzuar.



E inkurajuar kështu nga mosdënimi i krimeve, ajo përherë e më tepër nisi të përkëdhelë shpresën e kthimit në pushtet. Kishte pasuri brenda dhe jashtë vendit, kishte ende një pjesë të kulturës e të medias me vete, kishte sidomos dy armata të fshehta: atë të spiunëve, dhe tjetrën, atë për të cilën ende flitet pak, por që është, ndoshta, më e rëndësishmja, armatën e njerëzve që, pa qenë në listat spiunore, kanë qenë të përlyer më shumë se vetë spiunët.



Në klimën e demokracisë të gjitha këto forca, duke u fërkuar nëpër gjysmëterr, duke nuhatur njëra-tjetrën, u afruan e u forcuan. Ato shtinë në dorë një pjesë të jetës publike, të diplomacisë, të shërbimeve të fshehta e sidomos të ekonomisë. Ato arritën të infektonin opozitën e djathtë, një pjesë të së cilës e kishin patur në dorë qysh në krijimin e saj. Një marrëveshje e heshtur u krijua midis të dy krahëve të politikës për të mos prekur ish-agjentët e fshehtë ngaqë secila palë kishte pjesën e vet në këtë thesar të zi.



Mishmashi moral që u krijua nga kjo gjendje ishte humbja e plotë e qokave (referencave) morale. Gjithçka po kthehej kokëposhtë, njerëzit si në një ëndërr të keqe po mësoheshin me të keqen. Gjendje më të favorshme as që mund të ëndërronin xhelatët e djeshëm.



Pjellë e drejtpërdrejtë e këtij mishmashi ishte një korrupsion i paparë ndonjëherë në fytyrë të dheut. Historia jepte shumë pak ose aspak raste të ngjashme. Të shumtë ishin ata që mbeteshin gojëhapur nga kjo, por të paktë qenë të tjerët, ata që duhej të gjenin shkaqet dhe udhën e daljes.





2

Ndonëse me njëfarë vonese, vendet e ish-Lindjes, njëri pas tjetrit shpejtuan të qortojnë gabimin. Gjermania ishte e para që e kuptoi se me këtë gropë të zezë nën këmbë nuk mund të ngrihej asnjë e ardhme. Dosjet e Stasit (policisë së fshehtë) nisën të hapen qysh në vitin 1990. U shkaktuan natyrisht shumë drama, por procesi, në një bilanc të fundit u gjykua pozitiv. Në botën e letrave, midis dramave të tjera ishte ajo e shkrimtares së shquar Krista Ëolf. Debati për fatin e saj qëlloi i frytshëm. E pranoi vetë që kishte qenë për ca kohë bashkëpunëtore, por nuk kishte dëmtuar kurrkënd. Shpjegimet e saj për rrethanat e rekrutimit dhe sidomos deklarata se skishte dëmtuar njeri u vërtetuan, gjë që e rehabilitoi moralisht përpara opinionit publik. Rasti i saj i bujshëm ishte një mësim emancipimi për shoqërinë gjermane, ende të pamësuar me çështje të tilla.



Secili vend ish-komunist sillte befasimet e veta në këtë kronikë. Ndërsa në Hungari u bë problem mungesa e dosjeve, në Poloni dolën dosje të tepërta. Sipas një tradite famëkeqe të KGB-së sovjetike u fabrikuan dosje për poshtërimin e personaliteteve, sidomos të atyre që kishin luajtur rol në përmbysjen e komunizmit. Viktima e kësaj hakmarrjeje meskine ishte vetë udhëheqësi i Solidarnosit, Lech Valesa, i cili pati durimin që, me anë të një procesi gjyqësor ta hidhte poshtë shpifjen monstruoze. Një gjë e ngjashme kishte ndodhur më parë me shkrimtarin Solzhenicin, për të cilin KGB-ja hapte fjalë sikur e kishte njeriun e vet, gjë që askush nuk e mori seriozisht.



Me vendet baltike, Letoni, Lituani dhe Estoni, padronia e vërtetë, KGB-ja, kishte marrë me vete dosjet. Ky rast do të përsëritej në Kosovë, pas çlirimit të saj më 1999, kur UDB-ja serbe, ishte zotëruesja e vetme e tyre. (Nisur nga kjo tingëllojnë të pasinqerta e si për të shpëlarë gojën propozimet e atyre njerëzve kinse të dijshëm në Prishtinë, që flasin për komisione që u dashkan të jenë të pranishëm, në çastin e hapjes së dosjeve, për të parë mos ka ndonjë paudhësi etj., etj.! Për çkomisione të shqiptarëve të Kosovës mund të flitet kur gjithë arkivat e zeza ndodhen me qindra kilometra larg, në Beograd apo në pyjet e Shumadisë?!)



Por le të kthehemi te tabloja e zymtë e botës komuniste. Në Poloni, pas ligjit të 1997-ës, pati zbulime, debate e skandale të pafundme. Në Çekosllovaki botimi i listës Ëildstein, sipas emrit të gazetarit që e bëri publike, e vuri vendin në ethe. Një listë tjetër, Lista e vërtetë e një hungarezi iu rikthye kriminelëve të vërtetë, zyrtarëve të lartë komunistë, që dukej sikur kishin mbetur jashtë stuhisë. Një tjetër publicist, rumuni Rude Portokalla, me gjithë emrin e këndshëm e vitaminoz, tronditi Rumaninë me një letër të hidhur drejtuar presidentit, ku i kërkonte që vendi të shpëlante baltën, duke zbuluar të vërtetën.



E fundit në proces ishte Bullgaria, ku gjithçka zvarritej e vazhdon të zvarritet ende sot. Megjithatë, në kësi rastesh të vonesës ka gjithmonë një ngushëllim për gjithkënd. Dhe ky është vendi ynë i dashur, i pari në prapësi, i fundit në punë të mbara.



Por, përpara se të vijmë te rasti ynë, duhet thënë se ethet e procesit ende vazhdojnë sot në gjithë trevat e ish-perandorisë së gjerë. Rasti i fundit, kur pa u tharë ende lotët për vdekjen e Papës së madh, Vojtilës, në vendlindjen e tij, Komisioni i kujtesës shpalli se ndihmësi dhe konfidenti i tij polonez, ishte spiun i ish-regjimit komunist, tregon se sa i ditës është ky problem.



Janë sqaruar ndërkaq disa gjëra themelore. I pari mësim që u nxor nga kjo përvojë tragjike, ka të bëjë me gëzimin e parakohshëm të ish-sunduesve komunistë, të cilët kujtuan se mund të bënim sehir këtë krusmë skëterre, pa u hyrë gjembi në këmbë. Dalëngadalë kjo botë u bë e ndërgjegjshme se janë ata, e në radhë të parë ata që e sollën, e mbollën dhe e shpërndanë gjithkund këtë murtajë. Ndaj janë të parët ata, gjithmonë të parët ata, që do të përgjigjen e do të dënohen për të.





3

Tronditja që vinte prej arkivave e dosjeve të fshehta ka qenë e natyrshme edhe në Shqipëri. Ishte një nga pyetjet e para për të gjithë. Për disa pyetja kishte brenda ankth, dihet përse, për të tjerët, ata që donin hakmarrje kishte padurim. Për një palë të tretë, që sishin të përzier në këtë punë, zotëronte kureshtja. Ishte kjo palë që duhej të ishte në të vërtetë gjykuesja e paanshme e çështjes.



Nuk mund të thuhet se populli shqiptar, përgjithësisht pasionant, me traditë hakmarrjeje dhe i shquar për mëri të zgjatura, u tregua i papjekur në këtë provë që i vuri përpara jeta. Zotëroi përmbajtja më shumë se nguti, arsyeja mbi pasionin, së fundi, dhe kjo ishte tepër e rëndësishme, ashtu si në vendet e tjera u shtrua pyetja: i shërben apo nuk i shërben kombit hapja e këtij telashi? Mos vallë ishte më mirë të merreshim me të ardhmen se të shkuarën?



E gjitha kjo ishte logjike, e mençur dhe njerëzore. Mirëpo katërmbëdhjet vjet më pas, në vitin 2005, Parlamenti Shqiptar mori vendimin e turpshëm kundër hapjes së dosjeve për deputetët. Asnjë parlament i vendeve të tjera nuk i ka bërë këtë, ndaj turpi mund të quhet historik. E, si të mos mjaftonte kjo, deklarata cinike e nënkryetares së Kuvendit se, përjashtimi nga kandidimi ideputetëve spiunë ishte një shkelje e të drejtave të njeriut (!), i vinte kapakun gjithçkaje.



Ky epilog i mbrapshtë tregoi se polemikat, mëdyshjet, dyshimet e sinqerta nëse duhej a sduhej transparenca, nuk kishin shërbyer për asgjë.



Në këtë kah, do të ishte e detyrueshme rishikimi i kësaj kronike të gjatë dhe jo fort të pastër, për të parë ku është gabuar. Në këtë rishikim po duket se dufet primitive të politikës shqiptare nuk i lanë vend shqyrtimit serioz të asgjëje, përkundrazi kanë çoroditur gjithçka, e në radhë të parë moralitetin e politikës.



I kujtonim duke qeshur muajt e parë të demokracisë kur gra zyrtarësh të lartë nxirrnin nga çanta fletë dosjesh sekrete, për tu kakarisur me shoqet në kafene. Na dukeshin groteske, gati-gati subjekte për teatrin komik, pa na shkuar mendja se përpara se të ishin të tilla, ato ishin tragjike.



Pas këtij abuzimi të parë, erdhën të tjerat. Loja me emrat, pseudonimet e ish-spiunëve, dalja e tyre në gazeta, së fundi, shantazhet, që me siguri njëri krah i politikës i bënte tjetrit. Politika shqiptare njohu befas një shije të re, të panjohur, të rrezikshme: përdorimin e dosjeve të ish-spiunëve, për dobi të vet. Shantazhi ka qenë mekanizmi kryesor me të cilin ka funksionuar çdo mafie e çdo zhgan banditësh. Kjo vegël e diktaturës tregonte se klasa politike shqiptare sado të shpallej liberale, zemrën e kishte në diktaturë.



Kështu shpjegohet që çështja e hapjes ose jo të arkivave të fshehta, nga një trazim i sinqertë, u kthye në një biznes të turpshëm politik. Me anë të kurthit të dosjeve, secila palë mbante në zap jo vetëm njerëzit e vet, por edhe një pjesë të palës tjetër. Kështu shpjegohen çuditë e pashpjegueshme, enigmat, thënë shkurt, qyfyret e politikës shqiptare. Kështu shpjegohet paradoksi i madh që ka zyrtarë të së djathtës, që janë po aq të zellshëm për të mbuluar krimet e komunizmit, njëlloj si të ishin të majtë. Kështu shpjegohet që diskutimi për arkivat dhe dosjet hyri në një zonë të mjegullt, në një muzg të qëllimshëm: gjersa u arrit te epilogu i turpshëm i Kuvendit Shqiptar.





4

A krijon probleme hapja e bodrumeve të errëta (arkiva, dosje etj.) në Shqipëri? Natyrisht që krijon.



Ky është një problem i rëndë, serioz, me shumë peshë e përgjegjësi. Ndaj askujt nuk i lejohet që pozitën e tij superiore (thënë ndryshe pa dosje) ta përdorë në mënyrë abuzive, për të terrorizuar si prokuror inferiorët (thënë ndryshe me dosje).



Në të gjitha problemet, sado dramatike qofshin, qasja njerëzore është ajo që më shumë se çdo tjetër, shmang gabimet e rënda. Mund të ketë qasje njerëzore për çështjen e errët të ish-spiunëve? Natyrisht që ka. Sduhet harruar kurrë se kjo ushtri e trishtuar e ka dramën e saj të brendshme. Sado që e ka humbur të drejtën e fjalës, sado që çdo përpjekje për tu shpjeguar mund të kthehet kundër saj, kjo sdo të thotë se bota duhet të jetë e shurdhër dhe e pandjeshme ndaj ferrit të brendshëm të saj. Është rekrutuar kjo ushtri me mënyrat më çnjerëzore që mund të përfytyrohen. Është kapur shumica e saj në gracka nga më makabret.



Qasja njerëzore është ajo kur, sa më shumë të ndjeshëm ne të jemi ndaj kësaj katastrofe të ndërgjegjes, aq më të pandjeshëm na lejohet të jemi ndaj atyre që e kryen këtë punë me zell, e aq më të ashpër ndaj atyre që e kryen të njëjtën punë pa i detyruar kush. Sa për ata që e krijuan këtë mjerim dantesk, ata që përbënin kupolën e nomenklaturës së kuqe, ata ska pse të presin mirëkuptim.



Një orientim i tillë njerëzor mund ta çojë çështjen e zvarritur të dosjeve në Shqipëri drejt një zgjidhjeje të arsyeshme.



Për shkak të veçantive të vendit tonë (një traditë shekullore hakmarrjeje, pezmatimet e mërive të gjata, përftimi i veçantë i fisit, familjes e nderit, raportet atë-bir si raporte detyrimi e shkarkimi), këto e të tjera si këto, na çojnë natyrshëm drejt kërkimit të një zgjidhjeje që mund të ishte e veçantë.



Nisur nga kjo, e nisur gjithashtu nga orientimi njerëzor që u përmend më lart, mendoj se do të ishte, ndoshta, e arsyeshme që, për shumicën e popullsisë shqiptare, për njerëzit e thjeshtë e të rëndomtë, për ata që skanë patur e smund të kenë asnjë rol në jetën politike, morale e administrative të shtetit e të shoqërisë, dosjet mund të vazhdojnë të jenë të mbyllura. Së paku për aq kohë sa do të mund të vendosë në një formë referendare populli shqiptar.



E kundërta duhet të ndodhë me ish-nomenklaturën dhe me gjithë ata që, për ironi të fatit, u quajtën elitë e vendit dhe që luajtën një rol të ndjeshëm në jetën e tij. Sa më i lartë ka qenë posti, aq më i madh bëhet faji, për të arritur gjer te maja e kupolës. Në Shqipëri duhet të shkulet njëherë e përgjithmonë ideja e gabuar se, ishin si ishin udhëheqësit, punët e pista i bënin vetëm spiunët profesionistë. E vërteta është fare ndryshe. Mbi të ashtuquajturit udhëheqës, jo vetëm rëndon krimi madhor, ai i krijimit të kësaj murtaje, por edhe në një rrafsh të rrokshëm, kjo e ashtuquajtur elitë i ka bërë gjithmonë punët e pista të spiunimit. Qysh më 1941, në lindjen e partisë, krerët e saj, u mësuan të denonconin njëri-tjetrin te Stalini, te Titoja, te jugosllavët, te rusët. Ndaj më pas spiunimi u bë diçka familjare për ta, gjersa u kthye në një sistem zotërues.



Për fat të keq, në polemikën e hapur këto dy vitet e fundit është përzier, rastësisht ose jo, çështja e dosjeve me atë të arkivave të fshehta. Ndërsa për të parën kanë qenë disi të kuptueshme lëkundjet, hapja e arkivave është jashtë çdo diskutimi. Mëdyshja për këto nuk mund të cilësohet veç barbare. Për fat të keq, ka ndodhur pikërisht ajo: barbaria.





5

Botimi i paketës së parë të dokumenteve për përgjimin e shkrimtarëve dhe të artistëve, përpiluar nga drejtori i përgjithshëm i Arkivit Shtetëror të Shqipërisë, dr. Shaban Sinanit, krijoi bashkë me nervozizmin një solidaritet të sëmurë kundër librit dhe autorit. Do të ishte e kuptueshme nëse do të kërkohej zgjerimi i hulumtimit me autorë të tjerë. Për fat të keq, nuk u kërkua kjo, ose më saktë u kërkua kjo sa për të larë gojën. Kurse thelbi i kërkesës ishte tjetër gjë: mbyllja e këtij procesi.



Në të vërtetë duhej të ndodhte e kundërta. Me gjithë vonesën e saj në këtë problem kaq dramatik, Shqipëria pati shansin të hapë procesin, me një dosje të nivelit tepër të lartë. Nuk është fjala për dosje të rëndomta spiunësh e as për denoncime të vogla të lagjes, por për makinën kryesore të përgjimit e të terrorit kundër letërsisë dhe arteve. Është fjala për zyra të Komitetit Qendror, për anëtarë të tij, për anëtarë të Byrosë Politike, për kryesinë e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve e Artistëve të Shqipërisë, për gruan e diktatorit, për vetë diktatorin, në zyrën e të cilit përfundonin denoncimet kryesore.



Me sa duket, pikërisht kjo kapje për brirësh e problemit, ky vizion nga lart, që nuk i lë mundësi nomenklaturës të fshihet pas spiunëve të thjeshtë, ka qenë një nga arsyet e reagimit të keq. Në këtë libër nomenklatura e lartë, qoftë politike, qoftë kulturore del lakuriq. Zyrtarët e lartë nuk mund të përdorin më legjendën aq shumë të përhapur se ushtruan terror ngaqë ishin të keqinformuar. Nga ana e tyre, drejtuesit e institucioneve kryesore të terrorit intelektual, nuk mund të justifikohen se ishin të detyruar nga lart të bënin ato që kanë bërë. Të dy palët janë të përlyera gjer në grykë, të pleksura në një aleancë monstruoze, rrallëherë të ndeshur në histori.



Këtë vizion të qartë të tablosë nuk mund ta japë veçse bota e dokumentacionit. Ndaj reagimi i ashpër kundër librit është njëherësh reagim kundër dokumentacionit në përgjithësi. Gati-gati u ndien haptas thirrjet histerike: nuk duam dokumente!



Natyrisht që një botë e ngritur mbi mashtrim dhe mjegull mbuluese më fort se çdo gjëje i trembet dokumentacionit. Oraliteti ballkanik, aq shumë joshës në rrafshin e artit epik të poezisë, është armiku i parë i së vërtetës në rrafshin e jetës shoqërore moderne. Libri i drejtorit të arkivave vuri ballë për ballë oralitetin dhe dokumentet. Në këtë ndeshje oralitetit (thënë ndryshe mjegullës mashtruese) nuk i mbetet veç humbja. Ky është edhe shkaku i panikut.





6

Njëqind e tridhjetë vjet më parë, në romanin e tij Djajtë, Dostojevski profetizoi makinën e ardhshme të terrorit komunist. Në këtë roman tregohet se si katër revolucionarë rusë mbytin të pestin, shokun e tyre, për tu lidhur kështu me anë të të fshehtës së krimit. Sipas Dostojevskit, kështu do të punonin këtej e tutje qelizat e revolucionit, ato që do të mbytnin botën me gjak. Ne ballkanasit e kuptojmë mirë se çështë kjo lidhje nëpërmjet njollave të gjakut. Gjatë luftës civile në Shqipëri ajo u përdor gjerësisht e po ashtu pas fitores së komunistëve.



Lidhjen, solidaritetin nëpërmjet denoncimit nuk e ndan veçse një hap nga marrëdhënia që u përmend më lart. Kori i bashkuar kundër hapjes së arkivave të fshehta, ato që janë kusht i domosdoshëm për çdo demokraci e çdo qytetërim, tregon qartë se sa larg qytetërimit ndodhet ende sot një pjesë e shoqërisë shqiptare.



Çdo shoqëri e pajisur me njëfarë ngrehe morale, kur gjendet përpara një prove ku vihen ballë për ballë moraliteti me të kundërtën e vet, në mënyrë të vetvetishme rreshtohet në anën e moralitetit. Për një pjesë të popullsisë shqiptare, për fat të keq, ndodh e kundërta. Kjo pjesë, me shpërfillje bën sehir të keqen. Nga dokumentet ajo merr vesh se dikush ka kallëzuar, ka marrë më qafë, ka dashur të hedhë në humnerë dikënd, e megjithatë vazhdon të vështrojë me sytë e saj të pajetë (sytë e saj prej peshku, siç përfytyrohet shpërfillja në filmat e Felinit), pa dashur të vihet në mbrojtje të askujt.



Por kjo është gjysma e së keqes. E keqja më e madhe është kur kori i solidaritetit, ai që, jo vetëm është shpërfillës ndaj viktimës, haptas bëhet kundër saj, duke marrë në mbrojtje shtypësit. Merret me mend se nga çnjerëz përbëhet ky kor. Së pari, janë bashkëpunëtorët në krim, ata që, sipas profecisë së Dostojevskit i lidh e fshehta e denoncimit. Me ta bashkohen një tufë zyrtarësh të mesëm e të lartë, ata që dje ishin buka dhe kripa e diktaturës, e që ende sot i gjen aty-këtu në jetën e sotme politike, deputetë të majtë e të djathtë, kryetarë partish, anëtarë të qeverisë, diplomatë, shefa, mbishefa e nënshefa pa fund.



Në gjithë këtë tablo, pjesa më shqetësuese është shpërfillja e publikut. Ky zvetënim postdiktatorial është rrjedhojë e drejtpërdrejtë e bjerrjes morale të epokës që vdiq.



Kronika e zvetënimit të jetës letrare artistike në Shqipëri ka nisur qysh më 1945, në themelimin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve. Në atë kohë, Lidhja ishte fare ndryshe nga çu katandis më pas. Më 1945, në kryesinë e Lidhjes ishin zgjedhur Dhimitër Pasko, Sejfulla Maleshova, Skënder Luarasi, Lasgush Poradeci, Ymer Dishnica e të tjerë zotërinj të kulturës shqiptare.



Në këtë kulturë ishin ende zotërinj të tjerë si Vinçens Prenushi, Vedat Kokona, Petro Marko, Nexhat Hakiu, Frano Alkaj, Henrik Lacaj, Fejzi Dika e të tjerë. Një frymë intelektuale, një atmosferë gjysmë e lirë vinte nga epoka e përmbysur.



Regjimi komunist e ndjeu menjëherë se ky ekip shkrimtarësh, këta mohikanë të fundit, ishin të huaj për të. Ata ishin dëshmitarë bezdisës për krimet e tij. Në vend të vështrimit të tyre depërtues ai do të parapëlqente vështrimin e ngrirë të peshkut felinian. Dhe kështu nisi luftën kundër borgjezëve, duke hedhur në sulm shkrimtarët e dalë nga lufta, më saktë, nga njëra barrikadë e luftës, ajo komuniste.



Pëshpërima që u hap në Tiranë, më 1946, se anëtari i kryesisë së Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, Lasgush Poradeci, ka thirrur në duel ministrin e Kulturës së qeverisë komuniste, ngaqë ky e kishte fyer publikisht, ishte edhe bëma, ose më saktë, skandali a mondaniteti i fundit me shije evropiane në Shqipëri.





7

Një shoqëri me ndërgjegje të gjymtuar, siç është sot një pjesë e shoqërisë shqiptare, gjëja e parë që bën kur dikush i vë përpara pasqyrën për të parë vetveten, është refuzimi i pamjes. Një reagim i dytë, edhe më i keq, është përpjekja për ta thyer pasqyrën.



E mësuar këto 15 vjet të tranzicionit me mjegullën e mashtrimit dhe me dokrrat e kafeneve, këto balsame aq shumë të parapëlqyera për të, kjo shoqëri e ndien veten kaq keq dhe të pambrojtur përpara saktësisë së pamëshirshme të dokumenteve. Ajo bën çmos për të penguar daljen e tyre dhe ajo do të bëjë çnuk e çmos për të kufizuar veprimin e tyre shelbues. Ajo do të donte shumë që në vend të tyre, në vend të së vërtetës së arkivave, të vazhdonte në Shqipëri surrogati i së vërtetës.



Ky surrogat është një mjet i vjetër, i përdorur shumë herë në periudha pastiranike. Thelbi i tij, mbulimi i krimeve, shfaqet e kryhet me forma nga më të larmishmet. Mbulimi i drejtpërdrejtë, zhdukja, djegia e dokumenteve, është pa dyshim mënyra më e ngutshme, e kryer shpesh në rrethana paniku. Një tjetër formë është transferimi i krimit. Kjo është një mënyrë dredharake që përzien qëllimisht krimin e mirëfilltë me sofizmat për të, ose kriminelët e mirëfilltë me kinse burimet teorike të tij. Kështu, në rastin e holokaustit, vënia e emrit të Hitlerit, midis emrash filozofësh e shkrimtarësh të njohur, që, për fat të keq, janë përzier në mëkatin kundër hebrenjve, ngjan gati-gati si një përpjekje lehtësimi për kryekriminelin nazist. Të natyrës së përafërt janë raportet e krahasimit të intelektualëve shqiptarë me Enver Hoxhën. Zërat e avokatëve të këtij të fundit, se tirani spaska bërë ndonjë krim më tepër se një pjesë e intelektualëve është gjithashtu përpjekje e mjerë për të shfajësuar diktatorin.



Një ndër alibitë me tingëllim kinse filozofik, siç janë shpesh ato që ndërtohen me ndihmën e konceptit kohë, është shfajësimi ashtu ishte koha. Është e tepërt të zgjatemi këtu, për të kuptuar se në historinë e njerëzimit ka patur disa akte që nuk kanë patur kurrë kohën e tyre. Bota ka ndërruar epoka, rende e sisteme të menduari, por disa vepra, ndër të cilat kallëzimi i pabesë, nuk janë pranuar nga asnjë kohë. Denoncimin që 2000 vite më parë e degdisi në internim poetin e Romës, Ovidin, shteti romak e mbajti në shekuj të fshehtë, sepse ai kallëzim ka qenë atëherë, njëlloj si sot, i turpshëm.



Që surrogati, thënë ndryshe mashtrimi, të ngadhënjejë, atij i duhet pushtimi i hapësirës mediatike. Vërshimi në shtyp nën pasaportën e kujtimeve, i një vale nostalgjie për kohën e përmbysur dhe për personazhet e saj, ka shqetësuar me të drejtë pjesën më të shëndoshë të opinionit shqiptar. Sdo të kishte ndonjë të keqe, përkundrazi, nëse këto dëshmi të njerëzve të ish-nomenklaturës, qofshin ata të kupolës komuniste, qofshin rojet, hetuesit, madje torturuesit, do të tregonin të vërtetën. Mirëpo, me përjashtime të rralla, rrëfimet e tyre skanë lidhje me të. Tabloja rozë që del prej tyre është fyerje e rëndë për vuajtjet e këtij populli.



Në kushte të tilla, maksima e njohur historinë e shkruajnë fitimtarët, mund të ketë një fat të çuditshëm në Shqipëri. Ajo mund të përmbyset duke u bërë historinë e shkruajnë të mundurit, ose edhe më keq, të mundurit të ndihen vërtet fitimtarë, çka do të ishte turpi më i madh për këtë vend.



Trimërimi i së keqes staliniste, arroganca, fryma revanshiste e saj, dëshmon pikërisht shpresën e saj për tu kthyer. Kori i solidaritetit alla dostojevskian, i inkurajuar nga vështrimi shpërfillës i peshkut të Felinit, shfaqet në të gjitha rrafshet. Është kjo frymë e keqe që nxit qëndrimin mohues ndaj popullit shqiptar. Ai konsiderohet mëkatar për përmbysjen e komunizmit, ndaj në mënyrë të tërthortë ndaj tij mund të bjerë hakmarrja. Vetëm kështu mund të shpjegohet mungesa e skrupujve në drejtimin e punëve të tij, ngritja e imoralitetit në rangun e një doktrine, korrupsioni i paparë, talljet e pareshtura me varfërinë e vendit, së fundi sëmundjet kronike të politikës shqiptare: mosnjohja e zgjedhjeve, e bojkotimi i parlamentit, dy nga turpet e neveritshme të jetës sonë.

Sipas kësaj mbrapshtie, sa herë që vendi ia refuzon votën dhe besimin një krahu politik, ai quhet prej këtij krahu, vend mëkatar.



Lufta për shëndoshjen morale të Shqipërisë së sotme nuk është çështje përkryerjeje apo luksi kulturor. Ajo është kthyer në kusht të ekzistencës sonë të mëtejshme.



E treguar me gisht nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar për korrupsionin e saj, Shqipëria ndodhet sot në nivelin më të keq të ndotjes morale që ka njohur ndonjëherë. Nga kjo gropë ajo ose duhet të dalë me ngut, ose do të fundoset përgjithmonë.



Mbrojtja e mjedisit, luftëtarët mjedisorë shqiptarë, duhet të përkrahen sot si një ushtri e shenjtë. Por një tjetër ushtri, edhe më e shenjtë, pritet të shfaqet përkrah tyre, ajo e rimëkëmbjes shpirtërore.



Nuk është koha as për vaj e as për berihaj. Në jetën e popujve janë të njohura gjendjet e krizave morale, ato që mund të quhen orë e vetëvrasjes. Për një paradoks të madh, ato, më së shumti ndodhin në liri, atëherë kur rreziqet e tjera shmangen.



Procesi i rigjetjes së drejtpeshimit shpirtëror, është i lidhur natyrshëm me kurajën për shqyrtimin e ndërgjegjes, sidomos kur ajo është e dëmtuar. Një gjë e tillë është vështirë të përfytyrohet pa hapjen e zgafellave ku është strukur e keqja.



Historia e emancipimit njerëzor është historia e hapjes dhe në asnjë rast e mbylljes të së vërtetës. Janë sheshet e qyteteve antike, hapësira ku së pari, bashkë me votën e lirë dhe me fjalën e lirë lindi demokracia, dhe jo qilaret e errëta, aq shumë të dashur për kundërshtarët e saj. Është hapja (transparenca) ajo që i vuri krismën në themele, asaj që dukej se nuk do të tundej kurrë, perandorisë komuniste.



Me këtë gjendje të frikshme morale, Shqipëria nuk mund të quhet sot një vend i lirë dhe sovran. Në këto kushte, liria, demokracia dhe rendi republikan i saj nuk mund të jenë veçse virtuale.



Brezit të ri të shqiptarëve që po hyn në jetë i bie barra historike e njëmendësimit të tyre. Me fjalë të tjera ta rifitojë Shqipërinë.



Jo çdo brezi mund ti bjerë një shans i tillë.

----------


## Brari

Njerëzit që fshehin varret! 

Njerëzit që fshehin varret!

Nga dr. Rrahim Çota (deputet) 

Ato nuk janë varre faraonësh, por janë varre njerëzish të pafajshëm, të cilët kanë nevojë për nderimin e një shoqërie të emancipuar, që kanë nevojë për njerëzit e tyre të dashur, që kanë nevojë për ta pastruar ndërgjegjen njerëzore. Në varret e tyre nuk fshihen thesare, por në të është mbuluar me gurë, me harresë dhe me diktatin e një shteti që ishte kundër njerëzve të tij, njëra nga pafajësitë më të mëdha të shoqërisë njerëzore - nevoja për liri. Ata kanë nevojë për të pasur një varr, ashtu siç është kodi i përjetshëm i shqiptarëve. (ekstrat) Që ditën e parë, kur u njoftua se në periferinë e Tiranës është gjetur një varrezë masive, në qindra familje shqiptare kujtesa për njerëzit e tyre të dashur, të cilët nuk kanë akoma një varr, u kthye në një sensibilizim të ri, në një dhimbje të re, për të përndjekurit politikë, shoqërinë shqiptare dhe për qeverinë e vendit. Ndërsa për persekutuesit e tyre dhe të gjithë strukturën e krimit, në kushtet e një shoqërie demokratike, ky moment u kthye në apel për të treguar ku janë vrarë ata që ende sot nuk kanë një varr. Të gjitha qëndrimet dhe qëllimet konvergojnë në një angazhim aktual, që mijëra njerëz të persekutuar, të vrarë dhe të zhdukur, për të cilët nuk është dhënë asnjë njoftim, të mund të gjenden dhe për ta të ketë një vend për t’i respektuar, për t’i kujtuar, ashtu siç bëhet për të vdekurit dhe ata që nuk jetojnë më. Është njëri nga problemet që “nyjëton” dhe e bën të domosdoshme njërin nga ngërçet e akumuluara jo nga vitet ‘90, por nga 50 vjetët e sundimit diktatorial në Shqipëri, i cili kërkon t’i zbardhet një nga misteret e kobshme të tij. Cilitdo që i është rrëmbyer në mesnatë babai, vëllai, bashkëshorti apo njeriu i tij i dashur, kërkon të dijë ku ai ka hedhur frymën e fundit, ku ai është ekzekutuar, ku ai ka lënë eshtrat e tij. Eshtrat e të vrarit dhe të vdekurit janë një prej kolonave më të qëndrueshme të raportit që shqiptari ka pasur me vdekjen, me kanunin, me faljen si njërin nga fondamentet më të qëndrueshme të konceptit, që lidhet me të drejtën dhe efektin e saj në të gjithë hierarkinë e marrëdhënieve shoqërore. Kur u njoftua se në periferi të Tiranës gjendej një varrezë masive (dhe për çudi ky term na u duk i freskët, pasi në kujtesën tonë akoma nuk është shuar lajmi se si makina e shovinizmit serb veproi me vëllezërit tanë në Kosovë dhe trojet etnike shqiptare gjatë viteve ‘90 –‘99), Kryeministri i vendit, z. Sali Berisha, vendosi ta shpërblente atë që kishte njoftuar dhe kishte treguar vendin se ku ndodhej varreza masive, tregoi se ndodheshim të gjithë përpara një situate të “komplikuar” dhe të ndjeshme, e cila duhet të stimulohet që të vrarët dhe të mbeturit pa nam dhe pa nishan, që nga vitet ‘45 e deri sot, të mund të zbulohen. Jo vetëm në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, atë të Skënderbeut, por në të gjithë të drejtën zakonore shqiptare, çështja më problematike dhe më e kujdesshme është ajo në raport me vdekjen. Çdo kanun dhe e drejtë zakonore, madje dhe e drejta në kushtet e shoqërisë moderne e çdo vendi të botës, e dënon të fshehurit e vendit ku ekzekutohet i dënuari, qoftë me të drejtë apo pa të drejtë. Kufoma as nuk fshihet dhe as dënohet me burg. Ka kaq informacion dhe mundësi për të gjithë atë që ka ndodhur në Shqipëri, që nga 40 e ca vjet, sa nuk ka asnjë vështirësi për të mundësuar që e fshehta e dhunshme dhe barbaria e diktaturës të dalë mbi tokë. Ka qenë gjithmonë e pamundur të realizohet në kushtet e një fshehtësie të plotë, qoftë dhe një i vrarë i vetëm dhe një i ekzekutuar i vetëm. Në kushtet e një totalitarizmi tipik, përtej barbarisë dhe egërsisë, qoftë dhe të një pushtuesi te egër, ekzekutimet me gjyq dhe pa gjyq, komunizmi i pati shndërruar në fushata propagande dhe demonstrimi të forcës. Dënimet me vdekje ishin formulimi i parë dhe formula e parë e cilitdo propagandues dhe njeri të ligjit apo të forcës të sistemit, si pjesë e kauzës dhe se ideologjia komuniste do ta sundonte shoqërinë njerëzore. Kështu, ka shumë mundësi dhe nuk mund të ketë asnjë pengesë që për secilin njeri të vrarë të ketë një varr dhe një nderim. Në Shqipëri vazhdon të ketë një vakum dhe gjendje hutie, tek çdo familje që ka humbur një njeri apo më shumë, në diktaturë. Kanë kaluar nga 20 vjet dhe makina e heshtjes dhe e mosrrëfimit të gjithë strukturës së tmerrit diktatorial hesht. Ish-diktatura nuk jepet, qoftë për instinktin e saj, qoftë për zakonin e saj, qoftë për vullnetin e saj njeringrënës. Unë, sot, si përfaqësues i trevës së Librazhdit, kam arsye që të di ku është vrarë dhe varrosur Hajdar Balla nga Babja, vëllezërit Nezir, Kadri, Sadik dhe Qerim Muzhaqi nga Polis Vilan, Ali Cekani dhe Rexhep Kasa nga Polis Gurshpata, Halim Hasa nga Qarrishta e shumë të tjerë. Persekutorët e totalitarizmit kanë pasur një hierarki të çuditshme për vdekjen, sa ajo me të drejtë i ka ngjarë një labirinti dhe duhet të konsiderohet e tillë. Diktatura e ka besuar gjithmonë veprën e vet, e ka besuar fshehtësinë e saj. Ajo u besonte njerëzve të saj. Apeli për t’i nxjerrë nga humbëtira mijëra të vrarë sot, është njëri nga apelet më qytetare që ka bërë Kryeministri i vendit, z. Sali Berisha, dhe qeveria e tij. Ende janë gjallë, madje dhe aktivë, rojtarët e varrezave të fshehta, varrhapësit, njerëzit që derdhën plumbat mbi trupat e të pushkatuarve etj. Kuptohet, deri sot janë fshehur me qindra varre, me qindra trupa njerëzorë të ekzekutuar pa gjyq dhe në sadizmin e njerëzve dhe mekanizmit të dhunës, mbeti fshehja e varreve. Zakoni më barbar në historinë njerëzore ka qenë dhe mbetet, ai që fsheh varret. Në traditën e lashtë shqiptare, të cilën e ka sjellë deri në ditët tonë kodi zakonor, kodi burrëror i shqiptarëve, nuk lejohet as dhe dhunimi i kufomës, i të vrarit për hasmëri dhe jo më të fshihej trupi i tij, të varrosej dhe ta humbte atë. Fshehja e varreve duket se ka qenë dhe ka mbetur njëri nga motivet më të kobshme të diktaturës dhe mekanizmave të saj, i ngjashëm me maninë dhe mekanizmin e pushtuesit, ashtu si zakoni i barbarëve dhe serbëve. Asnjë tokë ballkanase, asnjë tokë evropiane, qoftë në kohët e hershme, qoftë dhe ato të vona, nuk është mbjellë me varre masive, kryesisht me varre shqiptarësh. Në Kosovë i ka praktikuar një pushtues kolonial dhe në Shqipëri diktatura komuniste. Dhe në njërin rast dhe në tjetrin viktimat kanë qenë shqiptarët. Nëse dje ju morën jetën, ju morën dritën e syve, ju shkatërruan familjet e ç’patën mundësi t’ju bënin, ata që dje shpërbleheshin dhe ndiheshin krenarë për krimet, sot duhet t’ju tregojnë eshtrat, gjërat më të shenjta që shqiptarët i kanë respektuar që në kohët pagane. Sindromi i paepshmërisë, jo vetëm për krimet, jo vetëm për dhunën dhe barbarinë, duket se vazhdon të mbetet aktiv në Shqipëri. Është përcjellë si një stafetë tek bijtë e etërve të krimit, të cilët nuk kanë pranuar asnjëherë të dënohen krimet e komunizmit në Shqipëri. S’ka kaluar shumë kohë ku e veja e ish-diktatorit, si të ishte në ditët e saj më të mira, nuk e pranonte pendesën, por shpallte një protagonizëm të verbër, çka tregon se zgjatimet e diktaturës janë aktive sot në Shqipëri, janë në politikë dhe deri në tempullin e drejtësisë dhe të vendit ku bëhet politikë. Eshtrat e të vrarëve dhe kufomave të humbura duhet të kthehen. Njerëzit që kanë fshehur dhe vazhdojnë të fshehin varret, janë gjallë. Ata duhet të rrëfejnë, madje qeveria e sotme ka vendosur t’i shpërblejë. Ato nuk janë varre faraonësh, por janë varre njerëzish të pafajshëm, të cilët kanë nevojë për nderimin e një shoqërie të emancipuar, që kanë nevojë për njerëzit e tyre të dashur, që kanë nevojë për ta pastruar ndërgjegjen njerëzore. Në varret e tyre nuk fshihen thesare, por është mbuluar me gurë e me dhe, me harresë dhe diktatin e një shteti, që ishte kundër njerëzve të tij, njëra nga pafajësitë më të mëdha të shoqërisë njerëzore - nevoja për liri. Ata kanë nevojë për të pasur një varr, ashtu siç është kodi i përjetshëm i njerëzimit. Dhe të gjithë ata që kanë mundësi ta bëjnë këtë, duhet ta bëjnë. Apeli im qytetar është: Tregoni varret!

gazeta standart

.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pse nuk denohem krimet komuniste?
E vetmja pergjigje me "vend",e thene keto 20 vjetet e fundit eshte ajo e Hazem Hajdarit:
-Kur e pyeten:Perse nuk hapen dosjet?.....
-Ai u pergjigj :shtriga: I TE HAPEN?.JO ME,TE DENOJE BABAIN TIM!.

----------


## Kosovelli

> M'u duk me interes ta sjell opinionin e shkrimtarit tone te madh,sepse kjo teme eshte aktuale e po diskutohet keto dite.
> 
> 
> KRIMET E PANDËSHKUARA TË KOMUNIZMIT
> 
> Nga Ismail KADARE
> (Ky opinion i Kadaresë i botuar më 2005 - e ribotojmë sepse është tepër aktual)
> 
> E Shtunë, 02.20.2010, 07:46pm (GMT+1)
> ...


Megjithëse ai po gënjen sa po mundet dhe ku po arrin për të kaluarën e vet politike dhe për frymëzimet e qëllimet e disa veprave të veta, është naivitet të besohet se ata, shpërblyesit, nuk e dinë kush ishte ai. Është naivitet të mendohet se ata nuk e dinë se ai ishte pjesëtar i nomenklaturës komuniste; se ishte deputet në Kuvendin e Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë; se ishte nënkryetar i Frontit Popullor të Shqipërisë, kryetare e të cilit ishte Nexhmije Hoxha; se romani Dimri i vetmisë së madhe është jetëshkrim politik i Enver Hoxhës dhe himnizim i figurës së tij politike e shtetare në historinë shqiptare; se romani Dasma është jehonë politike dhe ideologjike e revolucionit kulturor kinez dhe ftesë letrare për zbatimin e tij në Shqipëri; se me poema dhe me vjersha glorifikonte Partinë e Punës dhe diktaturën komuniste, luftën e klasave dhe revolucionet socialiste në historinë botërore; se mbi tridhjetë vjet ishte ideologu i realizmit socialist, të cilin për herë të fundit do ta mbrojë në vitin 1989, duke luajtur kështu rolin e komisarit në kulturë; se në vazhdimësi shkruante kundër kapitalizmit dhe, si thoshte, imperializmit amerikan; se mbante ligjërata në Universitetin e Tiranës mbi realizmin socialist si doktrinë letrare e amshueshme dhe mbi dekadentizmin e artit perëndimor; se me mosdurim dhe përbuzje shkruante për fenë dhe, në mënyrë të veçantë, për klerin katolik. Si është e mundshme që një shkrimtari me jetëshkrim të tillë politik, me jetëshkrim aq të padenjë, aq të dënueshëm për një krijues, me jetëshkrim të vënë në shërbim të një ideologjie  të ideologjisë leniniste  staliniste dhe të një diktature  të diktaturës totalitare komuniste, të dënuar nga të gjitha vendet demokratike në botë, ti jepen sot çmime në emrin e demokracisë?

----------


## Kosovelli

*Ismail Kadare: Një pasdite me shokun Enver Hoxha*

Tani që udhëheqësi ynë nuk është midis nesh, kujtimet për të marrin një përmasë e vlerë të veçantë. Ato janë pjesë e veprës së tij monumentale, por një pjesë sui generis, që nuk përfshihet në librat, fjalimet, ditaret, porositë e letrat e tij, por është e shpërndarë në qindra, në mijëra njerëz. E megjithëse e tillë, kjo pjesë e veprës, këto kujtime që ai ka lënë, biseda, fjalë, gjeste, pamje, gjendje shpirtërore, janë një pasuri e tërë që ndihmojnë për të plotësuar e ndriçuar anë të tëra të personalitetit të tij si udhëheqës, burrë shteti, mendimtar marksist, filozof, shkrimtar dhe njeri. 
Kujtimet për të nuk kanë nevojë për zbukurime, ato kanë nevojë vetëm për saktësi, sepse duke qenë të sakta ato e kanë vetvetiu brenda edhe bukurinë dhe thellësinë dhe peshën e vërtetë. Prandaj ata që kanë pasur fatin të kenë kujtime me të, janë të ndërgjegjshëm se ç'thesare të çmuara mbajnë në duar, thesare, pasurinë e të cilave duhet t'ua zbulojnë të gjithëve. 

Në verë të vitit 1961 klima letrare në vendin tonë ishte sa e gjallë, edhe e komplikuar. Të angazhuar në luftën e madhe që bënte populli e Partia për përballimin e bllokadës së re revizioniste, që porsa kishte filluar, forcat krijuese ishin në një aktivitet të plotë. Ishte e natyrshme që në këto kushte, kur kërkoheshin rrugë të reja zhvillimi për ta bërë letërsinë tonë edhe më shumë të lidhur me problemet e kohës, të kishte mjaft debate e polemika, disa herë të mprehta. 
Klima letrare u komplikua nga disa keqkuptime që lindën gjatë debateve lidhur me traditën dhe novatorizmin në letërsinë shqipe të realizmit socialist. Polemika, e cila shpërtheu edhe në shtypin letrar, kishte rrezik të çonte drejt ndarjes artificiale të shkrimtarëve në të rinj e në të vjetër, gjë tepër e dëmshme, sidomos në kushtet ku po ndodhej vendi ynë, kur më tepër se kurrë kërkohej forcimi i unitetit. 
Në një atmosferë të tillë, në korrik të vitit 1961 në Tiranë u organizua një mbledhje e madhe e gjithë forcave krijuese. Mbledhja do të ishte vendimtare për t'i dhënë zgjidhje apo një zhvillim të mbarë debatit që po vlonte prej kohësh. Por mbledhja merrte një rëndësi edhe më të madhe, sepse në të asistonte shoku Enver Hoxha. 
Mbledhia u bë në një nga sallat e Universitetit të Tiranës. Në një pjesë të materialeve të saj u pasqyruan ato keqkuptime e teprime që ishin shfaqur gjatë polemikës së deriatëhershme. Duhet thënë se për ne, shkrimtarët e rinj, gjendja ishte jo pak e vështirë. Nga disa autoritete të kritikës e të letërsisë u bënë shkrime disa herë të pamerituara ndaj nesh. Kishte rrezik të thellohej ndarja artificiale në «të rinj» e «të vjetër» dhe zhvillimi i letërsisë sonë të ngadalësohej prej koncepteve konservatore. 

- Do ta lexoj me kënaqësi; - tha ai. - Gjirokastra është pasionante dhe këtë e themi jo se jemi andej, - shtoi, duke vështruar më një buzëgeshje, ngacmuese të tjerët, - por se kështu është vërtet. Apo jo? Por në mos gaboj, ti ke botuar një tregim me këtë subjekt. 
- Po - iu përgjigja. - «Qyteti i Jugut», por mendova ta zgjeroj e ta: shndërroj në një roman. 
- Mirë ke bërë. - Ai heshti një grimë, pastaj vazhdoi: - Kam edhe unë nja njëqind e ca faqe shënime për Gjirokastrën. Ta dija që po bëje një roman, mund të t'i jepja t'i shfrytëzoje, sepse unë s'besoj se do të kem kohë ta shkruaj atë libër (Ishte fjala me sa duket për librin «Vitet e vegjëlisë», që e mbaroi dhe e botoi disa vite më vonë). 
S'dija me ç'fjalë ta falenderoja për besimin si dhe për fisnikërinë e këtyre fjalëve, sepse duhej të ishin tepër të rralla rastet në botë kur një autor të dhuronte aq bujarisht librin e tij të pabotuar për ta shfrytëzuar dikush tjetër. 
Kur shoku Enver më pyeti me se po merresha aktualisht, iu përgjigja se «po shkruaja diçka për prishjen me sovjetikët». 
Në të vërtetë kisha filluar punën për romanin «Dimri i madh», por në përgjigjen time, në vend të fjalës «roman» thashë «diçka» dhe këtë e bëra pa menduar, si një mbrojtje instiktive nga që ende s'isha i sigurt se do ta përballoja temën e madhe, së cilës i kisha hyrë. 
Për fat, apo ndoshta nga që unë i thashë fjalët nëpër dhembë, shokut Enver nuk i tërhoqi vemendjen ky detaj. 
- Hm, sovjetikët, - tha ai. E ke lexuar në azhanse se ç'ka thënë ditët e fundit Radio-Moska për ty? - dhe qeshi me të madhe. 
Unë e kisha lexuar dhe ishte vërtet për të qeshur. Midis marrëzive të tjera, Radio-Moska në një nga emisionet e saj kishte thënë se gjithë shkrimtarët seriozë shqiptarë e kishin bojkotuar letërsinë dhe nuk shkruanin më në shenjë mallëngjimi dhe proteste për prishjen me sovjetikët. Për të mbushur boshllëkun e krijuar, vazhdonte Radio-Moska shteti shqiptar kishte nxitur ca pseudoshkrimtarë të rinj si një farë I. Kadare me shokë, që të shkruanin e të botonin veprat e tyre, që ishin aq skematike e pa kurrfarë vlere artistike, sa që u ngjanin kryeartikujve të gazetave. 
Nuk më kishte shkuar mendja se kjo mendjelehtësi e Radio-Moskës do të më bënte një shërbim të madh e të pritur: hapjen prej shokut Enver të bisedës se çfarë kishte ndodhur në Moskë dhjetë vjet më parë. 
Pas të qeshurës, ai u mvrenjt dhe tundi kokën ngadalë, si të thërriste një kujtim jo të këndshëm. 
Pastaj ndërsa pinte kafenë, filloi të fliste me një ton të ndryshëm nga ai që kishte folur gjer atëherë, të rëndë e të menduar. Ai foli për udhëtimin e tij në Moskë atë dimër të paharruar dhe për disa nga takimet e tij me «hrushovianët», duke bërë krahasimin e tyre me takimin e parë me Stalinin. Pastaj tregoi një episod me Kosiginin në darkën e Kremlinit në prag të mbledhjes dhe kalimthi diçka për vilën ku ishte rezidenca e delegacionit tonë, për «vizitat» e mysafirëve të natës, Mikojanit, Torezit e të tjerë. 
Do të dëshiroja që ai të fliste me orë të tëra për këtë, po për fat të keq ëndrra ime për të dëgjuar sa më tepër hollësi nga ngjarja monumentale, personazh qendror i së cilës ishte ai vetë, qe e shkurtër. Shoku Enver hapi një bisedë tjetër, dhe unë s'pata guxim ta pyesja për Moskën. 
Më vonë, gjatë procesit të punës për romanin unë shfrytëzova gjallërisht arkivat, u njoha me dokumentet e Partisë, me procesverbalet e Mbledhjes së Moskës, si dhe me dëshmitë e ndryshme të personelit, sidomos të fjalimit të shokut Enver, të porosive, shënimeve të tij në marxhinalet e faqeve, të kurbuara lart ose poshtë për arsye të ngushticës së vendit, të cilat u ngjanin degëve të lisave që i lëkund stuhia. Dhe vërtet në të gjitha ato fjalë, replika, rreshta e shënime ndihej fuqishëm stuhia e kohës. 






E çliruar kështu, në sajë të ndërhyrjes së Udhëheqësit prej një tensioni të kotë e të dëmshëm, letërsia jonë njohu menjëherë një zhvillim të ri e të vrullshëm, në kundërshtim me profecitë e zymta të hrushovianëve që prisnin shkatërrimin e saj. Takimi dhe fjalimi i shokut Enver me shkrimtarët e artistët në korrik të vitit 1961, hyri kështu në historinë e letërsisë shqipe. Mund të thuhet me bindje se gjithë brezi i shkrimtarëve të viteve '60 ia detyron lancimin e këtij fjalimi. 
Kam pasur fatin ta takoj disa herë shokun Enver, në raste të ndryshme, në ditëlindje, në pushime mbledhjesh solemne apo midis dy seancash të Kuvendit Popullor. Megjithëse të shkurtra, ato më kanë mbetur të pashlyera në kujtesë, por veçanërisht i tillë më ka mbetur takimi i gjatë me të në vitin 1971, në shtëpinë e tij. 
Në një ditë marsi, bashkë me time shoqe dhe vajzën e vogël, u ndodhëm atje për vizitë. Na priti shoqja Nexhmije me vajzën. Shoku Enver nuk ndodhej në shtëpi dhe ne nuk e dinim në do të kishim fat ta takonim apo jo. 
Ishim duke biseduar gjallërisht, kur u hap një nga dyert e sallonit dhe në të, i gjatë dhe i qeshur, u duk shoku Enver. Meqenëse unë isha përballë derës, e pashë i pari kur hyri dhe u ngrita menjëherë në këmbë, duke i hobitur për një grimë bashkëbiseduesit, të cilët me siguri kanë thënë më vëte: «ç'pati ky? » 
Pastaj të gjithë kthyen kokat andej nga kishte hyrë shoku Enver. 
- Të vij dhe unë? - tha ai duke qeshur. - S'besoj se ju prish muhabetin. 
Megjithëse disa herë gjatë kohës që po bisedonim dhe sa herë që më dukej se dëgjoja zhurmën e ndonjë makine, përfytyroja se si mund të vinte, asnjëherë nuk mund të përfytyroja një ardhje më të natyrshme, të gëzueshme e njerëzore. 
Ai u ul midis nesh, duke krijuar aty për aty një atmosferë zakonisht të përzemërt. Na pyeti me radhë për shëndetin, e mori në prehër vajzën tonë 6 vjeçe dhe i tha, duke përdorur një fjalë të vjetër gjirokastrite: 
- Ngalasëm ti, të të ngalas edhe unë (përqafomë ti, të përqafoj edhe unë). 
Shoku Enver më pyeti se ç'kisha në dorë kohët e fundit dhe unë i thashë se kisha në shtyp një roman për Gjirokastrën me titull «Kronikë në gur».




Shoku Enver, i cili asistoi në të gjitha seancat, dëgjonte vëmendje diskutimin e secilit. Në një nga pushimet, një shok, që ishte në presidium më tha: - Përse nuk flet askush prej jush? Me sa kuptova unë nga biseda e tij në pushim, shoku Enver dëshiron t'ju dëgjojë edhe ju të rinjve. 
Këto fjalë sikur më hoqën në çast një farë mpirje që më kishte zënë gjatë kësaj mbledhjeje. Nxora një letër dhe fillova të përgatitem me shpejtësi. 
Në seancën e pasdites kërkova fjalën. Isha i pari që po flisja nga «të rinjtë dhe merret me mend që auditori priste me interes se si do t'u përgjigjeshim ne shumë kritikave që u bënë. Në kohën që zura vend për të folur përpara mikrofonit, shoku Enver, i cili me siguri e kishte kuptuar tronditjen shpirtërore të shkrimtarëve të rinj në këtë mbledhje, tha: - Ja, tani t'ju dëgjojmë edhe juve. Jeni të rinj, por jeni të pjekur. 
Fjalët e tij ma dhjetëfishuan guximin dhe unë jo vetëm e Iexova diskutimin me zë të vendosur, por aty për aty, i nxitur nga inkurajimi i tij, shtova mjaft fraza që nuk i kisha të shkruara. 
Pas meje folën edhe të tjerë. Shoku Enver vazhdonte të dëgjonte me vëmendje çdo diskutim. Tani ai dhe gjithë mbledhja kishin dëgjuar të dy palët polemizuese. Duhet thënë se teprime e keqkuptime kishte nga të dy anët, edhe nga ne «të rinjtë», por, megjithatë, nuk mund të thuhej se të dy palët kishin të drejtë ose të dy palët kishin gabim. Dikush kishte në thelb të drejtë e dikush jo. 
Ishte pikërisht ky thelb që kapi në mënyrë të shkëlqyer shokuEnver në fjalimin e tij që pritej me padurim. Ai i bëri. një zbërthim të thellë marksist-leninist problemit, foli për raportin dialektik midis traditës dhe novatorizmit, shpjegoi se shkrimtarët e rinj s'ka si të kenë interesa të tjera nga ato të popullit e të Partisë, se ata janë të lindhur me vendin e me kohën, dhe se ndarja në «të rinj» e «të vjetër» nuk i shërben askujt. 
Fjala e shokut Enver pati një efekt të jashtëzakonshëm në gjithë jetën letraro-artistike. U shpërndanë menjëherë keqkuptimet që kishin lindur gjatë debatit, u lanë mënjanë etiketat e kota që i kishin vënë njëri-tjetrit, u kuptuan se shumë probleme të ngritura në valën e polemikës ishin fiktive dhe se gjithë shkrimtarët, të rinj e të vjetër në moshë, punonin për një qëllim. 





E megjithatë duhet ta them se biseda e rastësishme e shokut Enver më dha mua si shkrimtar diçka të pazëvendësueshme nga asgjë tjetër për romanin që po shkruaja. Krejt atmosfera e pjesës se dytë të veprës me nëntitullin «Mysafirë në kështjellë», vizioni i përgjithshëm i saj, ngjyrat, simfonizmi, tragjizmi dhe pesha e saj, e kanë zanafillën e tyre te ajo bisedë e udhëheqësit. Në bisedën e tij kishte një kolorit të jashtëzakonshëm: me një frazë apo një nënvizim ai jepte rrëzëllimin e llampadarëve të festës mbi darkën e Kremlinit, apo hijet tinzare mbi fytyrën e Mikojanit, qetësinë monumentale të darkës me Stalinin apo komicitetin e figurës së Hrushovit. Dhe mbi të gjitha biseda e tij, sado e rastit të ishte, ngërthente fuqishëm gjithë dimensionet e dramës. 
Më vonë, kur puna për romanin po avanconte, disa shokë të mi shkrimtarë më sugjeruan të kërkoja mundësinë për një takim me shokun Enver, por unë nuk guxova ta bëj këtë; kisha gjithmonë druajtjen se mos nuk e mbaja dot premtimin për të realizuar një vepër që të ishte e denjë për ngjarjen e madhe, por kisha një arsye tjetër, edhe më të rëndësishme. Unë kisha punuar në shtypin letrar dhe e dija se shoku Enver e kishte ndaluar në mënyrë të prerë të shkruhej për figurën e tij. Në qoftë se unë do të arrija të realizoja një takim me të për veprën që po shkruaja, ç'do të ndodhte sikur ai, gjatë bisedës, të merrte vesh se unë e kisha atë personazh qendror historik në romanin tim? Ai do ta ndalonte një gjë të tillë, dhe kjo do të ishte një katastrofë për romanin tim. 
Po le të kthehem te takimi me shokun Enver. 
Pas bisedës për Moskën, ra fjala për fuqinë shpirtërore të popullit tonë dhe për lashtësinë e tij. Më pyeti nëse e kisha lexuar një libër të francezit Zaharia Majani për etruskët dhe gjuhën shqipe, dhe kur unë i thashë se e kisha dëgjuar, por nuk e kisha lexuar më tha se do të ma jepte. Dërgoi dikë ta merrte, duke i thënë: 
- E kam lënë sipër oxhakut. 
Biseda u bë prapë e lirë dhe e gëzueshme dhe në një çast u kthye përsëri te Gjirokastra, te Sokaku i të marrëve, që ishte ndoshta rruga e vetme në botë me këtë emër dhe që ne e njihnim aq mirë, si edhe te plakat e mençura, në kundërshtim me emrin e sokakut, të shtëpive gjirokastrite. 
- Vetëm nga tregimet e tyre për mënyrën e ndriçimit të shtëpive, për futjen e vajgurit apo evoluimin e llampave mund të nxjerrësh përfundime interesante të karakterit social-ekonomik, - tha shoku Enver. 
I habitur dëgjova të fliste për to, në një mënyrë që nuk e kisha lexuar asgjëkundi. (Pasi u ktheva në shtëpi dhe shënova në një fletore gjithçka që dëgjova prej tij për ngjarjen e Moskës, në një fletë të veçantë shënova «Projekt për një novelë. Në formë kronike. Vajguri, kripa, jetët, vdekjet, gjyqet, ekonomia. breznitë». Ishte bërthama e novelës që shkrova më vonë «Breznia e Hankonatëve», e cila ishte veçanërisht e dashur për mua, veç tjerash, edhe për historinë e gjenezës së saj). 
Kishim ardhur për një vizitë të shkurtër pasdite dhe ora po shkonte 8.30. Megjithëse kishim dëshirë të madhe të rrinim ende, ne morëm leje të largoheshim. Para se të iknim shoku Enver na dhuroi gjithashtu librin e Zaharia Majanit «La fin du mistère etrusque».



Ishim në këmbë në çastin që do të ndaheshim kur ai i tha shoqes Nexhmije: - Shko në bibliotekë dhe zgjidh diçka tjetër. 
Shoqja Nexhmije u kthye pas pak me veprat komplete të Balzakut në frëngjisht. 
- O, e mbushe me Balzak! - bëri shaka shoku Enver. Ishte shakaja e hollë e njeriut të informuar në mënyrën më të plotë për diskutimet që bëheshin kudo në botë lidhur me raportin midis letërsisë realiste të shekullit XIX dhe asaj bashkëkohore, diskutime në të cilat Balzaku ishte në qendër të kundërvënieve dhe që nuk kishte kaluar pa një farë jehone edhe te ne. 
Duke e falënderuar për librat e dhuruar, unë i thashë shokut Enver se pavarësisht se isha shkrimtar bashkëkohor, e pëlqeja shumë Balzakun. 
- Po si do t'i ngrini gjithë këto libra? - tha shoku Enverr kur po ndaheshim. Ai iu drejtua shoqes Nexhmije: - Shiko për një makinë për t'i çuar mysafirët gjer në shtëpi. 
Këto ishin çastet e fundit nga ky kujtim i paharruar.

----------


## Kosovelli

*NË EMËR TË POPULLIT TË JUGOSLLAVISË* 

Në gjysmën e parë të vitit 1945, kur veprimtaria e Komitetit Nacional Demokratik Shqiptar “KNDSH” u shtua, repartet famëkeqe të OZN’ës me ndihmën e bashkëpunëtorëve të saj shqipfolës, në verën e atij viti ndërmori një fushatë të egër kundër anëtarëve të kësaj organizate.

Kështu, në korrik të vitit 1945 në Kukës arrestohet Kryetari i "KNDSH's" me selin në Prizren z.Halim Spahija.Arrestimin e z. Spahija e bëri OZN'a nën drejtimin e punëtorit operativ Mazllum Nimani. Ndërkohë janë burgosur edhe shumë anëtarë të komiteteve qarkore të Prizrenit, Suharekës, Rahovecit etj. 

Pas procesit hetimor të OZN'ës, më 11 shtator 1945, Prokurori Publik i Kosovës e Metohisë Ali Shukriu ka ngritur një aktakuzë “Nr.P.99/45” kundër anëtarëve të “KNDSH’së” në Prizren me rrethinë, ndërkaq nga data 20 – 27 shtator 1945 në Gjykatën Popullore Krahinore në Prizren u zhvillua një proces gjyqësor. Kryetar i trupit gjykues ishte Hivzi Sylejmani, anëtarë: Kolë Shiroka dhe Qamil Brovina, ndërsa sekretar i këtij procesi ishte caktuar Mustafa Biqaku. 

Ky trup gjykues, në emër të “popullit të Jugosllavisë” i shpalli fajtor, për “…tradhëti ndaj popullit dhe atëdheut…”: Halim Spahiun, Tahir Dedën, Rexhep A. Kabashin, Rifat Krasniqin, Sefidin Ahmetin dhe Kajtaz Ramadanin, të cilët u denuan me VDEKJE – PUSHKATIM, ndërkaq anëtarët tjerë të kësaj organizate u denuan me burgim të rëndë prej 1 – 17 vjet.´


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TË DËNUARIT ME VDEKJE – PUSHKATIM 



PROKURORI ALI SHUKRIU DHE GJYKATËSI HIVZI SYLEJMANI




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NË EMËR TË POPULLIT TË JUGOSLLAVISË 

A  K  T  GJ  Y  K  I  M 

Lënda penale L.P.nr.6/45 

    Gjykata Popullore Krahinore në Prizren, duke qenë e formuar prej Kryetarit të Gjyqit Hivzi Sylejmanit dhe prej presuditelive Qamil Brovinës dhe Kolë Shirokës, me sekretarin Mustafa Biqakun, në çështje penale kundër të akuzuarve Halim Spahis dhe të tjerëve nga Prizreni, dhe sipas pretencës së Prokurorit Publik të Kosovës e Metohisë Ali Shukriut Nr.P.99/45 të datës 11 Shtator të vitit 1945, fajet e parapame dhe të ndëshkueme sipas nenit 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1; Neni 3 pika 4; Neni 3 pika pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2, nenin 3 pika 7 në lidhje me nenin 2 të pikës 1; Nenit 4 pika 1 e nenit 6, nenit 11 të ligjit për fajin kundër shtetit dhe nenit 15 të dekretligjit mbi Gjyqet Ushtarake, të cilët i mbrojnë zyrtarisht mbrojtësat e caktuar, e të cilët janë: Kryetari i rrethit të Gjakovës Jahja Osmani të akuzuarit: Halim Spahijën, Kajtaz Ramadanin, Ahmet Dërgutin, Kadri Minushin, Vahit Mustafën, Sheh Muhedinin, Rexhep Avdullah Kabashin, Kadri Ramadanin dhe Ruzhdi Kabashin jurist i diplomuar, Xhevdet Pallaskën, Rifat Krasniqin, Abdullah Hajrullahun, Avdullah Hamzën, Sinan Hazerin, Sefedin Ahmetin, Xhemajl Flukun, Qamil Jeminin, Sadik Peqanin, Ibrahim Abdylin e Muhamet Vejselin. 

    Gjyqtar i Gjykatës Popullore të rrethit në Ferizaj Zeqir Arrni të akuzuarit: Tahir Dedën, Fehmi Ibrahimin, Avdullah Regjepin, Hasan Rrustemin, Basri Sallkën dhe Maliq Balin, në seancen e zhvilluar botërisht në Prizren 20 - 27 Shtator 1945, në prezencë të të akuzuarëve të sipër përmendur, të cilët gjenden në burg, përveç Sefedin Ahmetit, i cili gjendet i arratisur, mbrojtësve të tyre si dhe Prokurorit Publik për Kosovë - Metohi, dhe sipas ndëgjimit të propozimit përfundimtar të Prokurorit Publik që të akuzuarit të deklarohen fajtor dhe të ndëshkohen sa më rreptësisht, dhe propozimet e mbrojtësve që të akuzuarit të lirohen nga aktakuza ose të ndëshkohen sa më lehtë.



V  E  N  D  O  S  I 

    1. I akuzuari Tahir Deda “UN” prej babës Zenel dhe prej nënës Esma, i lindur në Gjakovë, në vitin 1910 jeton në Prizren, nëpunës i Këshillit Popullor të Krahinës për Kosmet, shqiptar, i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas shqiptar, i martuar, pa fëmijë, i pa dënuar, i rreshtuar.

    2. I akuzuari Fehim Ibrahimi, prej babës Ibrahim dhe prej nënës Meleqe Hysenit, i moshës 45 vjeqar, i lindur dhe jeton në Prizren, me profesion tregtar, shqiptar me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar, baba i katër fëmijve, me gjendje materiale të mirë, ushtrinë e ka kryer, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    3. I akuzuari Avdullah Rexhepi, prej babës Rexhep, nënës Fatime Kamberi, i lindur me 1906 në Verlene të prefekturës së Korçës së Shqipërisë, nënpunës i financës në Prizren, shqiptar i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas shqipëtar, i martuar baba i një fëmije, në gjendje materiale të dobët i padënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    4. I akuzuari Maliq Balija (Hoxhë Maliqi), prej babës Bali e nënës Nazife Maksuti i moshës 35 vjeqare, i lindur në Javor nënprefektura e Rahovecit, jeton në Prizren, me profesion hoxhë, besimi mysliman, shqiptar nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar i ka dy gra, me gjendje materiale të dobët, shërbimin ushtarak e ka kryer, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    5. I akuzuari Bastri Sallko “Boshnjak” prej babës Sylejman dhe nënës Qamile, i lindur në vitin 1907 në Ferizaj, ku dhe jeton, me profesion punëtor, shqiptar, i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar, shërbimin ushtarak e ka kryer i ndëshkuari për shkak të vrasjes, ka vuajtur 4 vjet burg me 16 robë, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    6. I akuzuari Hasan Rrustemi, i biri i Rrustemit dhe nënës Hajrije, i lindur me 1911 (pjesa tjetër nuk është e lexueshme).



J a n ë   f a j t o r ë 

    Sepse gjatë muajit Qershor të vitit 1945, si armiq të rregullimit Shtetëror të Jugosllavisë Demokratike Federative të ndërgjegjshëm kanë hyrë në të ashtu quajturin Komploti ilegal Komitetin “NACIONAL DEMOKRATIK” dhe janë bërë anëtar të udhëheqjes centrale të atij Komiteti central të Kosovës e Metohisë me qendër në Prizren, komitet i cili ka pasur për qëllim udhëheqjen kryesore politike e ushtarake për këtë krahinë.

    1. Kanë formuar po ashtu komplote ilegale, komitete të rrethit në të gjitha rrethet e këtyre komunave dhe në katundet në të gjitha vendet e kësaj krahine në mënyrë që të gjithë ata për sukses më të mirë t’i nënshtrohen rreptësisht komitetit central, dhe t’i zbatojnë instruksionet dhe urdhërat e tyre, e në momentin e duhur të rrëzimit me vijolenc të pushtetit popullor që është, si dhe këto komitete të bëhen pushtet me karakter ballistë, terrorist, e komitetet e rrethit kanë pasur për detyrë të bëhen komanda ushtarake, të cilat do të ishin nën kontrollin e rreptë të “Qendrës kryesore” dhe në këtë drejtim përveç formimit të komitetit central kanë formuar komitetin e rrethit në Suharekë, ku kanë dhënë instruksione dhe kanë dërguar Bastri Sallkun me e formuar dhe me i lidhë komitetet në Ferizaj, Gjilan dhe Kaçanik, i kanë dhënë instruksione Murat Ademit për formimin e komitetit në Podujevë, Ramadan Ajvazit për formimin e komitetit në Prishtinë.

    2. Janë lidhë me komitetet tradhtare të organizatave balliste në vendet ku këto gjenden, me i ri organizuar dhe me i nënshtruar kësaj udhëheqsije komitetit Central për me i bashkuar luftat dhe punën për rrëzimin e pushtetit që është, me gjithë që e kanë ditur që këto komitete dhe organizata balliste kanë qenë në shërbim të okupatorit gjatë luftës, dhe kanë luftuar kundër L.N.Q., e po me këtë qëllim këto organizata të ballit e kanë vazhduar luftën edhe mbas çlirimit të Kosovës, dhe anëtarët e komitetit central për këtë gjë janë lidhur me anën e Maliq Balis me komitetin e rrethit të ballit në Rahovec edhe kanë marrë riorganizimin e tij dhe me anën e Fehmi Ibrahimit janë lidhur me komitetin e rrethit të ballit në Prizren, dhe po ashtu e kanë marrë riorganizimin e tij.

    3. Janë lidhë me bandat e armatosura në malë, në mes të cilave ndodhet një numër i madhë i kriminelve të luftës dhe anmiqëve të popullit siq janë: kapiteni Riza Alija, Njazi Alishani, Salih Zhuri,(UK) Sadik Rama etj., lidhje e cila ka pasë për qëllim me i bashkuar të gjitha bandat që të kryejn aksionin e tyre shkatërrues anti-popullor i lidhur me plan dhe nën një udhëheqje d.m.th. nën udhëheqjen e Komitetit Central në ballë të të cilit kanë qenë i akuzuari Tahir Deda, etj. Komiteti Central për këtë qëllim përmes Tahir Dedës ju ka dhënë udhëzime këtyre bandave në pikpamje të veprimit Ushtarak me plan, me kushte që në shenjën e dhënë të bllokohen të gjitha rrugët që mos të ikë asnjë partizanë.

    4. Përmes komiteteve të tyre dhe anëtarve të tyre të përhapin propagandën e rrejshme anti popullore dhe shpifëse se populli shqiptar nuk i ka të drejtat e veta në Jugosllavinë e re, i cili gjithashtu nuk e ka lirinë e vet nacionale dhe politike, që në këtë mënyrë të shkaktojnë pakënaqësi te populli shqiptar kundër popujve tjerë të Jugosllavisë, që me ndezjen e kësaj të krijojnë terrenin e përshtatshëm për veprimin e organizatës së tyre, që në këtë bazë ta ndajnë popullin Shqiptar prej bashkimit të popujve të Jugosllavisë, që prej kësaj ta krijojnë një vegël të tillë të aleatve të mbrendshëm ballist, reaksionar terrorist dhe të agjentëve të reaksionit të huaj, dhe kështu ta shtyejn në rrugën e kryengritjes me armë dhe të filloj vëllavrasja.

    Të gjitha këto i kanë bë me gjithë që kanë qenë të ndërgjegjshëm, që populli Shqiptar në Jugosllavinë e Re Demokratike Federative i ka fituar të drejtat e veta nacionale dhe të drejtat e barabarta dhe që në pushtetin popullor të shtetit në Kosovë e Metohi gjendet numri më i madhë Shqiptar, që Shqiptarët i kanë shkollat në gjuhën amtare të tyre dhe e përdorin gjuhën e vet si gjuhë zyrtare në zyret dhe institucionet shtetrore, dhe lirisht i mbajnë dhe i paraqesin flamujt e vet kombëtar dhe këtë më së miri kanë mujt me e pa në shembullin e tyre, sepse prej atyre 6 anëtarve të Komitetit Central komplot 4 kanë qenë funksionar të pushtetit Shtetnor dhe Instituteve Ushtarake.

    5. Pastaj kanë pasur për qëllim dhe kanë mbledhur shënime në territorin e kësaj krahine dhe këtë me anë të të akuzuarit Halim Spahis, me i’a dorëzuar agjentve të reaksionit të huaj me qëllim paraqitje shpifëse që në Kosovë bëhet terror mbi popullin Shqiptar, duke i paraqitur si shënime për këto ndëshkimet e kriminelëve të luftës dhe armiqëve të popullit, dhe viktimat e bandave të armatosura në Drenicë, të cilat ata i kanë pasur në fillim të këtij viti kur kanë luftuar me prapavijat e ushtrisë sonë.

    Me dërgimin e informatave të këtilla të pa vërteta, kanë pasur për qëllim me ju dhënë material qarqeve të huaja profashiste reaksionare, dhe me përhap rrena dhe shpifje mbi gjendjen në Jugosllavi, dhe me shkaktu grindje në mes të shtetit tonë dhe aleatve tanë, dhe me shkaktue intervenimin e huaj në vendin tonë.

    6. Me fut sa më shumë njerëz të vet nëpër zyre dhe vende me përgjegjsi në pushtetin popullor dhe në Institutet Ushtarake, si dhe të agjitojn dhe të bëjn për vete ata njerëz të cilët gjenden tani në pushtet, me anën e këtyre njerëzve të cilët kanë me u lidhë me organizatën e vet me e minuar pushtetin tonë popullor, dhe një herit me anë të tyre me spiunuar e me shtier në dorë sekretet zyrtare të përditëshme, me qëllim që të përfitojn për veprimin e tyre shkatërrues.

    7. Me anën e të të akuzuarit Halim Spahis janë mbështet në agjentët e reaksionit të huaj, dhe si t’i jepet këtij mundësia me marrë pjesë në punët e mbrendshme të rregullit të Jugosllavisë së re për me i shkatrrue frytet e luftës N.Ç. Në këtë punë agjenti Hasan Rema ka shërbyer si lidhje në mes të Komitetit dhe të huajve.

    Pra, të akuzuarit kanë krijuar organizatën tradhtare ilegale të ashtu quajtur “KOMITETI NACIONAL DEMOKRATIK” dhe si antarë të udhëheqsit Central të komitetit për Kosovë e kanë zhvilluar rrjetin e tyre organizativ duke krijuar komitete të rrethit, ku janë lidhë dhe i kanë bërë riorganizimet e komiteteve të rretheve të ballit duke iu nënshtruar udhëheqjes së tyre e kanë bërë një propagand të rrejshme mbi padrejtësinë që i bëhen popullit Shqiptar në Jugosllavinë Federative Demokratike, dhe kështu kanë krijuar një bazë për kryngritje të armatosur kunder pushtetit popullor dhe rregullit shtetror, duke mbledh shënime mbi ndëshkimin e kriminelëve të luftës dhe armiqve të popullit me qëllim që, këto t’i dërgojnë jashtë për përhapjen e një propagande mbi gjendjen në Kosovë, këtë e kanë bërë për veti shqiptarët e pushtetit popullor dhe në Institucionet Ushtarake për spiunim dhe për shkatrrimin e tyre, dhe të gjitha këto i kanë bërë me instrukcionet e agjentve të huaj, dhe të gjitha këto i kanë bërë me qëllim të rrëzimit me forcë të rregullimit të mbrendshëm të Jugosllavisë F.D. d.m.th., të pushtetit popullor në Kosovë e Metohi, me këtë kanë bërë faj kundër popullit dhe shtetit të parapam prej nenit 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit kundër popullit dhe shtetit dhe të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 4 pika 1 të këtij ligji.

    I. 

    I akuzuari i parë Tahir Deda, i quajturi “U.N” me identitet si në pikën 1 është fajtor edhe për këtë që me qëllim e ka ndihmuar luftën e armatosur kundër U.N.Ç. të Jugosllavisë, në muajin Shkurt e Mars 1945 ka hyrë në lidhje me të arratisurit dhe kryetarët e Bandave të armatosura, të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në luftën e armatosur në Drenicë kundër U.N.Ç. të Jugosllavisë dhe pushtetit popullor, me profesor Ymer Berishën e të tjerë duke shkruar direktivat me letra informative përmes Rexhep Kabashit, sekretarit të akuzuar të komitetit të Lubizhdës, përmes Muhamet Vejselit ka mbajtur lidhje dhe ka rënë në marrveshje me kryetarin e bandave të armatosura Ismajl Goranin.

    Po ashtu në muajin qershor të vitit 1945 ka organizuar përmes lidhjeve të veta nga Prizreni dërgimin me bandat e arratisura në mal Ejup Binakun dhe pjestarë tjerë të Armatës Jugosllave me qëllim që, në këtë mënyrë t’i ndihmojnë dhe forcojnë grupet e armatosura balliste, dhe në këtë mënyrë ka kryer faj të parapar dhe të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 11 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe shtetit.

    II. 

    I akuzuari Halim Spahija prej babës Shaqir dhe nënës Tasije i lindur në vitin 1897 në Gjakovë jeton në Kukës të Shqipërisë me profesion tregtar, shqiptar i besimit mysliman me gjendje të mirë ekonomike, shërbimin ushtarak nuk e ka kryer, i pa dënuar gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



Ë sh t ë   f a j t o r 

    Sepse duke punuar qysh prej fillimit kundër lëvizjes N.Ç., në fund të prillit 1945 ka kaluar në Shqipri me qëllim që, t’i largohet kontrollit direkt të pushtetit popullor, dhe që të vij në kontakt sa më të ngushtë me agjentët e reaksionit të huaj, të cilët punojnë që në vendin tonë të krijohet një anarki e pa rregullsi dhe me i turbullue marrëdhënjet miqësore dhe vllazërore me Shqipnin, si dhe në marrëveshje me të dhe sipas instruksioneve të tyre i ka dhënë të gjitha udhëzimet e duhura për formimin e të ashtuquajturave “KOMITETI NACIONAL DEMOKRATIK” në Kosovë e Metohi, në realitet organizatave pro-fashiste balliste, karakteri i të cilave është parashtruar në pikën 1 të këtij dispozitivi, komitete të cilat kanë pasur për qëllim me bë kryengritje të armatosura kundër rregullimit shtetror që do të thotë me e përmbys këtë dhe me vendos rezhimin reaksionar anti popullor.

    Si lidhje dhe koridor për dërgimin e këtyre direktivave, i akuzuari Halim Spahija i ka shërbyer agjentit të Gestapos Hasan Remës, i cili për këtë qëllim disa herë ka ardhur prej Shqipërisë në Prizren te i akuzuari Tahir Deda, pra i akuzuari Halim Spahija ka qenë frymëzues kryesor dhe organizator i komiteteve në fjalë, kështu duke e konsideruar si të tillë nga ana e anëtarve të Komitetit Central e në realitet ka qenë shtyllë e krejt organizatës. Pra, i ndërgjegjshëm dhe me paramendim sipas udhëzimeve të agjentëve të huaj krijojn organizatën e cila ka pasur për qëllim kryengritjen me armë dhe rrëzimin me violenc të pushtetit shtetror të Kosovës e Metohisë, me këtë ka bërë faj kundër popullit dhe Shtetit të parapam me nenin 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe Shtetit, të parapam me nenin 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit kundër popullit dhe Shtetit të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 4 pika 1 e këtij ligji.

     III. 

    I akuzuari Qamil Jemini nga babai Haliti dhe nëna Fata Neziri, 72 vjeçarë, i lindur dhe jeton në fshatin Mushtishtë, nënprefektura e Suharekës, me profesion bujk, i martuar, baba i dy fëmijve, me gjendje ekonomike mesatare, ushtrinë e ka kryer i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burgun e këtushëm.

    2. I akuzuari Sadik Mehmet Peçani, nga babai Mehmet dhe nëna Adile Demiri, 52 vjeçarë, i lindur dhe jeton në fshatin Reçan, nënprefektura e Suharekës, bujk, Shqiptar, i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar baba i katër fëmijve, me gjendje ekonomike mesatare ushtrinë e ka kryer i pa dënuar gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



J a n ë   f a j t o r ë 

    1. Pse në fillim të muajit Qershor 1945 në mbledhjen që është mbajtë në shtëpinë e të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës, të Qamil Jeminit dhe të Sadik Mehmetit kanë pranuar me e formue në nën-prefekturën e Suharekës të ashtu qujturin “Komitetin Nacional Demokratik” me të njëjtin qëllim dhe detyra siç i ka pasur Komiteti qëndror në Prizren, e në këtë mbledhje i kanë marrë direktivat për punë dhe janë bërë anëtar të Komitetit për rrethin e Suharekës, me kusht që të punojnë me direktiva të marrura prej Tahir Dedës, pra janë bërë anëtar të një organizate tradhtare ilegale, e cila ka pasur për qëllim me kriju kryengritje të armatosur dhe rrëximin e rregullimit Shtetror, me këtë kanë bërë faj dhe krimi të parapa me nenin 3 pika 1 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit e Shtetit dhe ndëshkuar sipas nenit 4 pika 1 i këtij ligji.

    2. Sepse në vitin 1943-44 kanë qenë funksionar të komitetit të rrethit në Suharekë të organizuar prej organizatës tradhtare të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit Xhafer Devës, me qëllim që për hesape dhe sipas urdhërave të okupatorit gjerman fashist me e organizuar popullin shqiptar kundër L.N.Ç.-së dhe me i mobilizue shqiptarët për divizionin S.S. në luftë kundër U.N.Ç. të Jugosllavisë dhe U.N.Ç. të Shqipërisë, dhe në këtë drejtim kanë punuar si anëtar të komitetit të rrethit të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit, i kanë mobilizuar shqiptarët për formacione të armatosura në shërbim të okupatorit, dhe e kanë krye fajin të pararapam me nenin 3 pika 4 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe shtetit, të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 4 pika 1 po të këtij ligji.

     IV.

    1. I akuzuari Xhemil Fluku i quajturi “Komuna” prej babës Fejzullah dhe nënës Sanije Hasani, 33 vjeçarë, i lindur dhe jeton në Prizren, shqiptar me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar babë i një fëmije, me gjendje ekonomike mesatare, ushtrinë e ka krye, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    2. I akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti, i quajturi “Plumbi” prej babës Ahmet dhe prej nënës Hulmise, i lindur me 20 Tetor të vitit 1927 në Prizren, ku dhe jeton, me profesion saraç, shqiptar me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i pa dënuar gjendet i arratisur.

    3. I akuzuari Avdullah Hajrullahi prej babës Hajrullah dhe të nënës Naile, 38 vjeçar, i lindur dhe jeton në Prizren, furrtar, shqiptar, i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar pa fëmijë, me gjendje ekonomike të dobët, ushtrinë e ka kryer i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    4. I akuzuari Avdulla Hamza i quajtur “Palaqa” prej babës Hamz dhe nënës Mile Latifi, 58 vjeçarë, i lindur dhe jeton në Prizren, kafexhi, shqiptar, me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar baba i dy fëmijëve, me gjendje ekonomike mesatare, shërbimin ushtarak e ka kryer, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



J a n ë   f a j t o r ë 

    Sepse në muajin Maj të vitit 1945 sipas udhëzimeve të marrura prej kryetarve të bandave të të arratisurve ballist Riza Alis e të tjerëve kanë formuar komitetin e rrethit ballist në Prizren me qëllim që, të përhapin grindje dhe propagand kundër pushtetit popullor dhe rregullit shtetror që është, të bëjnë spiunazh në dëm të armatës jugosllave, për hesapin e këtyre bandave, t’i furnizojnë bandat e arratisura me ushqim e veshmbathje, dhe për këtë qëllim kanë bërë shumë mbledhje në Prizren dhe në afërsin e Prizrenit, dhe në këto tri mbledhje kanë marrë pjesë kryetarët e ballit Riza Alija dhe Salih Zhuri, në të cilat janë përforcuar organizatat dhe janë transmetuar informatat e spiunazhit e të propagandës, dhe janë caktuar detyrat dhe funksionet në komitet, kështu që, i akuzuari Xhemil Fluku është caktuar për kryetar, i akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti për sekretar, e i akuzuari Avdulla Hajrullahi dhe Avdullah Hamza janë caktuar për mbledhjen e veglave të ndryshme të nevojshme për bandë; Se gjatë muajit Maj dhe qershor 1945 kanë mbledhë dhe i’u kanë dërguar 2000 kg. drith bandave të arratisura, 50 kg. kryp, 12 kg. duhan, 30 palë opinga, dhe një sasi të madhe të hollash dhe disa armë e bomba, pra, duke ditur që bandat e arratisura balliste luftojnë me armë kundër rregullimit Shtetror që është dhe armatës jugosllave, kanë rënë në marrveshje me ta dhe kanë pranuar me i ndihmuar në veprimet e tyre çkatërruese, dhe aktivisht i kanë ndihmuar kryetarët e ballit, kanë marrë vendim dhe kanë bërë planin për vrasjen e Xhavit Nimanit të besuarit të punëve të mbrendshme të K.P. për Kosovë e Metohi dhe disa shokë udhëheqsa në Prizren, në këtë mënyrë një natë kanë zbrit në Prizren 10 ballist me detyrë për ta vra Xhavitin dhe të tjerët, e mandej me shkaktuar trazira në qytet.

    Pra, i akuzuari Sefedini ka marrë pjesë në bandën e të arratisurve të armatosur, ka marrë pjesë në marrjen e vendimit dhe planit të bërë për vrasjen e organeve të pushtetit popullor, me këtë kanë krimin e parapam në nenin 3 pika 7 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit mbi faj kundër popullit dhe Shtetit, i ndëshkuar sipas nenit 4 pika 1 të po këtij ligji.

     V.

    1. I akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi, i quajturi “Sokrat e Skenderbeg” prej babës Avdurrahman, prej nënës Dudije, i lindur në vitin 1917 në Mamushë të prefektures së Rahovecit, ku dhe jeton, me profesion gjyqtar, shqiptar i fesë myslimane, nënshtetas jugosllav, i pa martuar, me gjendje ekonomike të mirë, ushtrinë nuk e ka kryer, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    2. I akuzuari Kajtaz Ramadani, i quajturi “LEKA” prej babës Ramadan dhe nënës Habibe Salihi, 55 vjeçarë i lindur dhe jeton në fshatin Kijevë, nënprefektura e Rahovecit, bujk, shqiptar, me besim mysliman nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar babë i tre fëmijëve, në gjendje ekonomike të mirë, ushtrinë e ka kryer, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    3. I akuzuari Ahmet Dërguti, i quajturi “HAJ” prej babës Haxhi Beqiri dhe nënës Zymryte Jusufi, i lindur në vitin 1919 në Rahovec, ku dhe jeton ndihmës tregtari shqiptar i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar baba i një fëmije, gjendja ekonomike e mirë ushtrinë e ka kryer, i pa dënuar gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    4. I akuzuari Kadri Minushi, i quajtur “VRUK” prej babës Minush dhe nënës Hyrije Maliqi, i lindur dhe banor në fshatin Damanek, nënprefektura e Rahovecit, 42 vjeçarë, bujk, shqiptar i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar baba i pesë fëmijëve, me gjendje ekonomike të mirë, ushtrinë e ka mbaruar, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    5. I akuzuari Sheh Muhedini i quajtur “JEMEN” prej babës Jonuz dhe nënës Qelebije Asllani, 25 vjeçar, i lindur dhe jeton në Rahovec, me profesion sheh-Dervish, shqiptar, me besim mysliman nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar babë i një fëmije, me gjendje ekonomike të mirë, shërbimin ushtarak nuk e ka kryer, i pa dënuar, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    6. I akuzuari Vahit Mustafa i lindur në vitin 1920, në fshatin Mamushë, nënprefektura e Rahovecit, ku dhe jeton, me profesion mësues, shqiptar i besimit mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



J a n ë   f a j t o r ë 

    1. Sepse në muajin Mars të vitit 1945 në Rahovec kanë formuar komitetin tradhtar ilegal të quajtur “Komiteti Nacional Demokratik” për nënprefekturën e Rahovecit, me qëllim për luftë politike dhe të armatosur kundër rregullimit shtetror të Jugosllavisë F.D; I akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi si nismëtar dhe organizator kryesor i komitetit dhe të gjithë anëtarët tjerë të Komitetit.

    a). Kanë zhvilluar organizatën e komitetit nëpër komunat e nënprefekturës së Rahovecit, duke tërheq në këtë komitet numrin më të madhë të njerëzve, të cilët si ata kanë pasur qëndrim armiqsor kundër parimeve themelore të Jugosllavisë së re.

Komitetet të cilat kanë pasur në momentin e duhur kur për këtë vjen koha siç kanë menduar ata me e rrëzuar pushtetin popullor, me e zavendësuar këtë pushtet dhe me formuar organe të rendit pro-fashist në Kosovë e Metohi.

    b). Kanë bërë propagand provokuese të rrejshme që Shqiptarët janë pa të drejta në Jugosllavinë e re, që ata janë të robëruar dhe që duhet luftuar për lirin e plot të tyre duke shkaktuar në këtë mënyrë urrejtjen e popullit shqiptar kundër popujve tjerë të Jugosllavisë dhe duke paraqit vështirsi, të cilat është dashur me i mbajt për shkak të luftës çlirimtare, e cila ende vazhdonte dhe të gjitha këto i kanë bërë me qëllim që, me propaganda të këtilla të krijojnë terrenin për kryengritje kundër rregullimit shtetror.

    c). Kanë bërë propagand të rrejshme se gjoja në mes të aleatve ekziston grindja dhe se Jugosllavija e Titos nuk njihet prej aleatve.

    ç). Kanë përgatitë dhe e kanë thirrë popullin shqiptar që të armatoset sa më shumë që t’i blejnë dhe t’i ruajnë armët, që d.m.th. pushtetit popullor të mos i dorëzoj dhe populli të jetë i përgatitur dhe i gatshëm që në kohën kur të caktohet të sulmojnë të gjithë së bashku kundër pushtetit popullor me qëllim të rrëzimit të tij, gjë që shihet nga letrat direktive që i kanë hudhur në trevat shqiptare i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi.

    d). Kanë mbledhë ndihma materiale për bandat e arratisura balliste në malë duke i konsideruar këto banda si ushtri të vetën.

    e). Po ashtu janë lidhur me komitetet balliste në Prizren për me i’u dhënë ndihmë njëra-tjetrës dhe kanë pasur për qëllim me u lidhë me komitetet balliste të Drenicës, Suharekës, dhe të Gjakovës.

    f). Që organizata e tyre tradhtare të jetë sa më e fortë dhe të luftoj kundër regjimit të sotëm që nuk do ta tradhtojnë komitetin, të cilin e kanë formuar dhe në qoftëse dikush tradhton le ta dijë se e pret vdekja, të cilin betim e kanë dhënë të gjithë të akuzuarit e se këtë e ka udhëheq i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi.

    Pra, e kanë krijuar organizatën, e cila ka bërë propagand të rrejshme; ka vepruar e ka armatosur popullin dhe e ka përgatit për luftë të armatosur, janë lidhë dhe i kanë ndihmuar bandat e arratisura, të gjitha këto me qëllim të suprimimit me violenc të themeleve kryesore të rregullimit shtetror të Jugosllavisë F.D. dhe këtë me ndërgjegje e paramendim e kanë kryer krimin të paraparë me nenin 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit mbi fajin kundër popullit dhe Shtetit, e të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 4 pika 1 të po këtij ligji.

    2. I akuzuari Ahmet Dërguti për veç fajit të parashtruar në pikën 1 është fajtor edhe për këtë: Në në pranverën e vitit 1945 si intendent i komandës së vendit në Rahovec, duke vepruar sipas vendimit të komitetit pjestar i të cilit ka qenë, që të mbledhë ndihma për bandat balliste në malë, ka marrë prej magazinës Ushtarake të Komandës së vendit 2000 kg. drithë dhe 200 kg. leshë me këtë ka kryer faj kundër shërbimit zyrtar të parapam me nenin 15 të dekret ligjit mbi gjyqet ushtarake, të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 16 e 17 të këtij dekret ligji në lidhje me nenin 1 të ligjit mbi llojin e krimit.

     VI.

    1. I Akuzuari Rexhep Avdullah Kabashi i quajturi “Tomorri” prej babës Avdullah dhe nënës Qamile Jusufi, 23 vjeçarë i lindur në fshatin Kabash jeton në Korishë, nënprefektura e Suharekës, bujk sekretar i Këshillit Komunal të Lubizhdës, shqiptar me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i pa martuar, me gjendje ekonomike mesatare, shërbimin ushtarak nuk e ka kryer, gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



Ë sh t ë    f a j t o r 

    Sepse në gjysmën e parë të vitit 1945 duke u lidhë me të akuzuarit Tahir Dedën është bërë organ i tij dhe lidhja kryesore në mes të akuzuarit Tahir dhe kryetarëve të bandave të aramatosura, të cilat atëherë kanë luftuar në Drenicë kundër U.N.Ç të Jugosllavisë dhe ka dërguar letra, të cilat i akuzuari Tahir Deda ju ka shkruar kryetarve të arratisurve sidomos profesor Ymer Berishës i cili i ka shkruar të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës, dhe kur nuk ka mundur me shkruar letrat nga frika që të mos zihet atëherë, i ka lexuar dhe mandej i ka shkyer dhe përmbajtjen e tyre ia ka treguar Tahirit, e sipas udhëzimeve verbale të Tahirit ai personalisht ka shkruar dhe i ka dërguar letra profesor Ymer Berishës, me këtë ai ka kryer faj kundër popullit dhe shtetit të parapam dhe i ndëshkuar me nenin 11 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe Shtetit.

    Sepse si sekretar i këshillit komunal të Lubizhdës duke përfituar dhe duke abuzuar pozitën e vetë zyrtare ka mbledhë shënime mbi ushtrinë tonë, fuqinë e saj dhe lëvizjen, e këto ia ka dorzuar Tahir Dedës duke ditë se kjo është një organizatë ilegale, dhe si e till është e lidhur me bandat e arratisura, ku këto shënime do t’ia dërgonte këtyre bandave, pra, ka spiunu në dëm të shtetit dhe në favor të bandave të arratisura balliste, me këtë ka kryer krimin e parapam me nenin 3 pika 10 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe shtetit të ndëshkuara sipas nenit 4 pika 1 të po këtij ligji.

     VII.

   1. I akuzuari Kadri Ramadani i quajturi “TOPALLI” prej babës Ramadan e nënës Fatime, 23 vjeçarë, i lindur dhe jeton në Prizren, me profesion brisk-punues, shqiptar me besim mysliman nënshtetas jugosllav, i pa martuar, me gjendje ekonomike të dobët, ushtrinë nuk e ka kryer, i pa dënuar gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



Ë sh t ë   f a j t o r 

    Sepse si pjestar i organizatës balliste, e cila ka për qëllim suprimimin e rregullimit shtetror të Jugosllavisë D.F. në lidhje me bandat e arratisura në malë dhe në rrethin e komitetit ballist në Prizren, si dhe komitetin e formuar ballist në Prizren, i ka lidhë këto organizata me të arratisurit duke iu dërguar letra, informata në mes të njëri-tjetrit duke quar materialin e mbledhur këtu në qytet prej organizatave të bandave të arratisura si: bomba, armë, municion, krypë etj.Sepse në muajin maj të këtij viti i ka sjellë në Prizren në konferencë kryetarin e një bande të armatosur kapitenin Riza Alin dhe e ka lidhë me komitetin e rrethit ballist, me këtë ka kryer faj të parapam dhe të ndëshkuar sipas nenit 11 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe shtetit.

    Gjykata përsa u parashtrua më lartë dhe në bazë të nenit 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1, nenin 3 pika 4, neni 3 pika 1 në lidhje me nenin 2, neni 3 pika 7 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1, neni 3 pika 10 në lidhje me nenin 2 pika 1, neni 4 pika 1, neni 6 pika 1, neni 9 dhe neni 11 të ligjit mbi fajet kundër popullit dhe të shtetit, nenit 15 të Dekret ligjit mbi gjyqet ushtarake e ndëshkuar sipas nenit 16 e 17 në lidhje me nenin 1 të ligjit mbi llojet e krimit dhe ligjin mbi konfiskimin e pasurisë dhe mbi kryerjen e konfiskimit.



GJ Y K O N 

    1. Të akuzuarin Halim Spahin, Tahir Dedën, Rifat Krasniqin, Sefedin Ahmetin, Rexhep Kabashin dhe Kajtaz Ramadanin i dënon me vdekje me pushkatim, dhe dënimin e humbjes së përhershme të gjitha të drejtave politike dhe qytetare dhe në dënim me konfiskimin e tërë pasurisë së tyre.

    2. Të akuzuarit Ahmet Dërgutin, Kadri Minushin dhe Xhemil Flukun, me dënim të humbjes së lirisë me punë të përdhunshme të vazhdueshme prej 10 vjetësh me kushte që ndëshkimi ka me ju llogarit prej ditës së arrestimit dhe me dënim të humbjes së të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare përveç asaj prindore në vazhdim prej 10 vjetësh, që do t’ju llogariten pas vuajtjes së ndëshkimit.

    3. Të akuzuarin Maliq Balin, me dënim të humbjes së lirisë me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 17 vjetësh, me kusht që dënimi ka me ju llogarit prej datës së rreshtimit, dhe me dënim të humbjes së të drejtave politike e disa qytetare përveç atyre prindore në vazhdim prej 8 vjetesh, i cili ka me u llogarit pas vuajtjes së ndëshkimit.

    4. I akuzuari Avdyl Rexhepi, me dënim humbje lirie me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 12 vjetësh me kusht që dënimi ka me ju llogarit prej datës së rreshtimit dhe humbjen e të drejtës politike dhe disa qytetare përveç asaj prindore në vazhdim prej 5 viteve, i cili t’i llogaritet pas vuajtjes së dënimit.

    5. I akuzuari Kadri Ramadani, me dënim të humbjes së lirisë me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 10 vjetëve, me kusht që dënimi me ju llogarit prej datës së rreshtimit dhe me dënim të humbjes të të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare përveç të drejtës prindore në vazhdim prej 5 viteve, e cila ka me u llogarit pas vuajtjes së dënimit.

    6. I akuzuari Fehmi Ibrahimi, me dënim të humbjes së lirisë me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 8 vjetësh, me kusht që dënimi të llogaritet prej datës së rreshtimit dhe me dënim të humbjes të të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare përveç të drejtave prindore në vazhdim për 4 vjet, i cili ka me ju llogarit pas vuajtjes së dënimit.

    7. I akuzuari Bastri Sallku me dënim të humbjes së lirisë, me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 7 vjetësh, me kushtë që dënimi të llogaritet prej datës së rreshtimit edhe dënimit të humbjes të të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare përveç të drejtave prindore në vazhdim prej 3 vjetëve, i cili ka me ju llogarit pas vuajtjes së dënimit.

    8. I akuzuari Vahit Mustafa me dënim të humbjes së lirisë, me dënim punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 4 vjetve, me kushtë që dënimi t’i llogaritet prej datës së rreshtimit dhe dënim të humbjes së të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare përveç të drejtës prindore në vazhdim prej 2 vjetësh, e cila ka me ju llogarit prej ditës së kryerjes së dënimit.

    9. Të akuzuarit Abdulla Hajrullahi, Abdulla Hamza, Sadik Mehmeti, Qamil Jemini, me dënim të humbjes së lirisë, me punë të detyrueshme me vazhdim prej një viti me kushtë që dënimi t’ju llogaritet prej ditës së rreshtimit.

    10. Të akuzuarit Hasan Rrustemi dhe Sheh Muhedini me dënim të humbjes së lirisë, me punë të detyrueshme në vazhdim prej një viti, dënimi i cili pezullohet me kondita për dy vjet.



L i r o h e n  n g a   a k u z a 

    1. I akuzuari Ibrahim Abdyli, prej babës Abdyl dhe nënës Rabe Mehmeti, 46 vjeçar i lindur dhe jeton në fshatin Budakovë në prefekturën e Suarekës, bujk, shqiptar, me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar babë i gjashtë fëmijëve, me gjendje materiale të mirë ushtrinë e ka kryer, i pa dënuar tash gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    2. Muhamet Vejseli, i akuzuar, prej babës Vejsel dhe nënës Hamze Haliti, Hasani 36 vjeç, i lindur dhe jeton në fshatin Reçan, nënprefektura Suharekë, me profesion bujk, shqiptar me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i martuar babë i pesë fëmijëve, me gjendje ekonomike të dobët, ushtrinë e ka kryer, i pa dënuar tash gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    3. I akuzuari Sinan Hezeri, prej babës Hezer dhe nënës Xhevide Nuredini, i lindur në vitin 1914 në Prizren ku dhe jeton, me profesion marangos, shqiptar me besim mysliman, nënshtetas jugosllav, i pa martuar me gjendje materiale të dobët ushtrinë e ka kryer, i pa dënuar tash gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.

    4. I akuzuari Ruzhdi Kabashi, prej babës Shuqeri, prej nënës Isane Qamili, i lindur në vitin 1926 në Prizren ku dhe jeton, me profesion mësues, shqiptar, i besimit mysliman nënshtetas jugosllav, i pa martuar, me gjendje materiale mesatare, shërbimin ushtarak nuk e ka kryer i pa dënuar tash gjendet i rreshtuar në burg.



P ë r  m u n g e s   p r o v a sh

 A r s y e t i m 

    Pas përfundimit të seancës kryesore të mbajtur më 20-27 Shtator 1945 dhe pas shqyrtimit të të gjithë materialit provues nga të gjitha anët dhe me ndërgjegje, gjykata ka konstatuar:

    1. I akuzuari Halim Spahija është agjent i agjenturës së reaksionit të huaj, e cila ka pas për qëllim dhe vetë në atë drejtim ka vepruar që, në vendin tonë të shkaktohen çrregullim dhe kryengritje, e cila vërtetohet me këto: Sipas pohimit të akuzuarit Halim Spahis, në fund të vitit 1943 ose në fillim të vitit 1944 ka qenë në mbledhje, e cila është mbajtë në Gjakovë në shtëpinë e Hasan Kryeziut, në të cilën ka qenë prezent një spiun (agjent) i huaj, Sylejman Riza, Hasan Bej Kryeziu, Ejup Binaku etj. Në këtë mbledhje është vendosur të formohet organizata iredentiste, në këtë është dashur të hyjnë njerëzit më pak të kompromituar në shërbimin e okupatorit për shkak që ta maskojnë veprën tradhëtare dhe bashkëpunimin me okupatorin fashist në sytë e turmave të popullit shqiptar.

    Për ta mbërri këtë kanë rekomanduar një qark pushke efektive kundër armikut, por kjo nuk guxon me kaluar në luftë të hapur. Me këtë kanë desht me mbërri që në sytë e popullit të legjitimohen si miq të okupatorit dhe deri diku të thejnë simpatinë e popullit shqiptar kundrejtë lëvizjes N.Ç., e cila në atë kohë ishte e madhe për arsye se këto turma kanë ushqyer vetëm partizanë, njerëz të luftës për lirinë e popullit. Në këtë mbledhje është thënë “Në qoftëse mundemi me leju që partizanët të marrin të gjithë popullin me veti atëherë duhet diku me fillu luftën”.

    Mbledhja e dytë me karakter të tillë është mbajt pas një muaji në katundin Rugovë, e mandej janë mbajt disa mbledhje të këtij lloji në vende të ndryshme. Në këtë mbledhje i akuzuari Halim Spahija dhe lart të përmendurit kanë vendos me formu formacione ushtarake të veta në komandën e Ejup Binakut, i cili kishte për qëllim me mobilizu dhe me armatos njerëz dhe të përgatiten për kryerjen e detyrave kur për këtë marrin urdhërin e duhur. Dhe njëherit pas kësaj i kanë formuar çetat dhe kanë organizuar ndihmën materiale për ta. Të gjitha këto kanë pasur për qëllim që të ndahen fuqit e armatosura të popullit shqiptar, kishin me shkuar në luftë të okupatorit dhe me e dobsuar fuqinë e ushtris N.Ç.

    Nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Halim Spahija, shifet se ata kanë qenë mirë të informuar mbi urdhrat e komandantit suprem dhe Ushtrisë N.Ç. që në Jugosllavi nuk qëndron asnjë formacion ushtarak në asnjë komandë përveç në komandën e shtabit kryesor të Ushtris N.Ç. të Jugosllavisë, dhe që çdo formacion ushtarak paralel ka me u konsideruar si armik. Për të gjitha këto ata kanë vazhduar edhe madje me formue njësite të veçanta të tyre me qëllim si më lartë.

    Kjo organizatë me emër “Irredentizëm” shpikje artificiale e spiunëve të huaj dhe tradhtarëve të vendit në krye me të akuzuarin Halim Spahija e hedh paralelen mbi ndarjen e Kosovës nga bashkimi i popujve të Jugosllavisë, me qëllim të mashtrimit dhe ndarjes së turmave shqiptare nga L.N.Ç. në kohën kur ishte mëse e nevojshme për të gjithë popujt e Jugosllavisë dhe për popullin shqiptarë që sa më shumë të bashkohen me qëllim që të asgjësohet përfundimisht okupatori dhe të fitohet liria.

    Nga të gjitha këto që u parashtruan më lartë qartë shihen tradhtarët dhe armiqt e kësaj krahine në krye me të akuzuarin Halim Spahin me anën e “Irredentizmit” në Kosovë e po atë çka ka bërë Drazha Mihajloviqi në Serbi edhe në vendet tjera të Jugosllavisë çka ka bërë Mackoja në Kroaci dhe tradhtarët tjerë në krahinat tjera. Pas çlirimit të vendit tonë organizata e lartë përmendur si armiq të përbetuar të popullit dhe të lirisë vazhdon veprën tradhtare në tërsi, por në formë tjetër. Riorganizohet dhe merr formën e re, udhëzime të reja dhe punën nga jashtë.

    I akuzuari Halim Spahia si organizator kryesor dhe kryetar i organizatës së lart përmendur menjëherë pas çlirimit me sjellje artificiale fiton besimin e pushtetit popullor dhe bëhet kryetar i K.N.Ç. në Prizren. Në muajin Shkurt të këtij viti i akuzuari Halim Spahia si kryetar i këshillit takohet me një person misterioz gjykatsin Mborja këtu në Prizren, për të cilin mund të thuhet që me siguri është spiun i reaksionit të huaj. Ai vjen pikërisht kur bëhen luftimet në mes të bandave balliste dhe U.N.Ç. në Drenicë dhe në prapavijat e frontit që të bindet në vend për zhvillimin e luftës dhe të shoh se në çfarë mënyre mund t’iu ndihmohet bandave. I drejtuar në adresën e të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë takohet me të, jep direktivat dhe udhzimet e duhura nën rrethana të reja dhe kërkon prej tij që t’ia mbledh shënimet për luftën në Drenicë, mbi viktimat e bandave dhe mbi numrin e të vrarëve shqiptarë në këtë luftë, si dhe shënimet mbi numrin e armiqëve të popullit në të gjitha krahinat që këto shënime t’i dërgoj përjashta me qëllim që të tregoj se çfarë terrori bëhet ndaj popullit shqiptar në Jugosllavinë e re, që kjo t’i shërbej si vegël për propagandë e shpifje të reaksionit të huaj kundër Jugosllavisë së re dhe të gjitha këto me qëllim të intervenimit nga jashtë për rrëzimin e gjendjes që është në vendin tonë.

    Si provë e tretë që i akuzuari Halim Spahia është agjent i huaj rrjedh nga fakti se bashkëpuntori dhe miku kryesor i tij nga koha e okupacionit është spiuni i dyfisht Hasan Rema, i cili për ta fshehur punën e tij të pistë ka qenë ortak në dyqanin e të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë. Nga deponimet e të akuzuarit Tahir, i cili gjatë hetimeve ka dëshmuar se Hasan Rema ka qenë në shërbim të gestapos, se e ka parë në uniformën gjermane, dhe se para saj kur kanë qenë njëher së bashku në burg ka parë te Hasani ari. Ky fakt si dhe e tërë vepra e Hasan Remës gjatë okupacionit është provë e qartë se ky ka qenë spiun i dyfishtë.

    Me siguri mund të vërtetohet se i akuzuari Halim Spahia e ka ditë mirë se kush është Hasan Rema dhe për këtë është shoqruar me të pasi kanë vepruar së bashku për çështjen e spiunazhit. Është e kotë mbrojtja e të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë se nuk e ka ditë se kush është Hasani, d.m.th që ai nuk e ka ditë se Hasani është spiun meqenëse në deponimet e tija e ka pohue se e ka pa Remën në uniformën gjermane.

    Në parashtrimet e mëtutjeshme do të shifet a është puna e përbashkët në çështjet tradhtare të akuzuarit Halim dhe Hasan Remës.

    I akuzuari Halimi pasi i ka marrë instruksionet e duhura nga gjyqtari Mbroja siç është parashtruar më lart dhe pasi i ka dhënë premtime që do t’ia dërgon shënimet e kërkuara ia ka filluar punës. Si kryetar i këshillit N.Ç. kryen miqësi bënë lidhje, përfiton njerëz për veprimin e tij tradhëtar në këtë është dashur dikush t’i ndihmoj dhe për këtë shkak iu ka drejtuar mikut të tij të vjetër nga koha e okupacionit Tahir Dedës, i cili me duar hapur e pranon ofertën dhe hynë në bashkpunim me të akuzuarin Halim Spahinë i cili i jep instruksione për t’i zbatuar në jetë. Sipas kësaj direktive, të cilën i akuzuari Halim ia ka dhënë të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës, ai u dashtë ta informonte të ashtu quajturin “Komitetin Nacional Demokratik”, detyra e të cilit ishte me zëvendësue organizatën me emrin “Irredentizëm” nën rrethana të reja në vendin e çliruar nën emrin e ri, dhe të vazhdoj punën e vet tash më si organizatë kryengritëse-komplotiste. Përveç kësaj i akuzuari Halim S. i ka dhënë të akuzuarit Tahir D. për detyrë që të formoj Komitetin Central Nacional Demokratik për Kosovë me qendër në Prizren, dhe njëkohsisht me fillu me informu dhe me i riorganizue komitetet e rretheve dhe të komunave në të gjitha vendet e kësaj krahine. Mandej i akuzuari Halim S. i ka dhënë të akuzuarit Tahir D. direktiva për përhapjen e propagandës anti-popullore për mbledhjen e shënimeve me karakter të fshehtë shtetror dhe të gjitha shënimet tjera në lidhje me organizatën.

    Pas kësaj për ta udhëhequr më me siguri organizatën e përmendur ilegale tradhtare i akuzuari Halim Spahia në muajin Prill të këtij viti shkon në Shqipëri dhe vendoset në Kukës, vend i cili është në afërsi direkte të kufirit në mes të Jugosllavisë dhe Shqipërisë, prej nga vazhdon punën e tij shkatërruese, spiune, anti-popullore duke i transmetuar instruksionet e veta Tahir Dedës përmes mikut të tij më të mirë dhe bashkëpunëtorit Hasan Remës. Sipas deponimeve të të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës është vërtetuar se i akuzuari Halim Spahia gjithnjë i ka dërguar udhëzime për punë Tahirit, i cili i ka takuar çështjeve të organizatës. Po ashtu është vërtetuar në bazë të denoncimeve të të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës se ai ka vepruar sipas direktivave të të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë megjithatë e ka ditur se i akuzuari Halim S. është agjent i huaj dhe si i tillë ky ia ka dhënë këto instruksione. Që kjo është kështu gjykata është bind prej fjalëve të të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës ditën e seancës duke thënë “Udhëzimet janë fjalët e Halim Spahis, të cilat kanë qenë program për mua.

    Nga deponimet e Basri Sallkut të dhëna në ditën e seancës që i akuzuari Tahir Deda i ka thënë me rastin e dhënjeve të direktivave për formimin e komitetit për nënprefekturën e Ferizajit se ata e kanë qendrën kryesore në Kukës, e prandaj gjykata është bindur se kjo organizatë i ka pasur dy qendra, njërën në Kukës në krye me Halim Spahin, e dyta organizatë me qendër në Prizren në krye me të akuzuarin Tahir Dedën.



    II. I akuzuari Tahir Deda, Fehim Ibrahimi, Maliq Balija, Avdullah Rexhepi dhe Bastri Sallku i kanë kryer fajet e përmendura në dispozitivin e këtij gjykimi neni 1. Mbi këtë gjykata është bind nga sa vijon: Me pohimin e të akuzuarve si gjatë hetuesisë ashtu edhe në seancën kryesore, dhe me ngarkimin e njëri tjetrit, dhe më në fund nga përmbajtja e letrave direktive prej të cilave njërën e ka shkruar Tahir Deda e tjetrën i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi është vërtetuar: se i akuzuari sipas instruksioneve të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë ka hyrë me e formue të ashtu quajturin Komitetin Nacional Demokratik me qendër në Prizren në fund të muajit Maj ose në fillim të muajit Qershor të këtij viti, dhe që me ndërgjegje dhe me vullnet në këtë kanë hyrë: Fehmi Ibrahimi, Maliq Balija, Avdullah Rexhepi, Bastri Sallku, Hasan Rrustemi dhe janë bërë anëtar të udhëheqjes qëndrore të tij.

    Qëllimi i kësaj organizate kryengritëse me karakter komploti ka qenë me i formuar në baza ilegale komitetet e rretheve dhe të komunave dhe katundeve në të gjitha vendet në Kosovë. Këto komitete kanë qenë në mbikqyrje të plotë nga Komitetet Qëndrore dhe të gjitha urdhërat dhe instruksionet e tij është dashur me i zbatue me obligim; me u lidhë me komitetet tradhtare të organizatave balliste ku ato egzistojn, me riorganizue dhe me iu nënshtrue komiteteve qëndrore dhe me këtë që të arrihet lufta e përbashkët dhe puna për rrëzimin e pushtetit që është me u lidhë me bandat e armatosura në mal; të kryejnë prej kriminelëve të njoftur të luftës dhe armiqve të popullit me qëllim të aksionit të përbashkët në planin anti-popullor prandaj dhe luftën e armatosur, sepse me anën e komiteteve të tyre dhe pjesmarrësve të tyre me e përhap propagandën e rrejshme anti-popullore shpifëse se si populli shqiptar është pa të drejta në Jugosllavinë e re dhe se nuk e ka lirinë e vet nacionale dhe politike, që në këtë mënyrë me shkaktu urrejtjen dhe pa durimin e popullit shqiptar kundër popujve të tërë kësaj krahine dhe popujve tjerë të Jugosllavisë dhe mandej e ka pasur për qëllim mbledhjen e shënimeve me karakter politik dhe ushtarak, të cilat konsiderohen si fshehtësi shtetnore me qëllim që këto me ua dërgue agjentëve të reaksionit të huaj, me qëllim të paraqitjeve, shpifjeve gënjeshtare se si në Kosovë bëhet terror mbi popullin shqiptar. Mandej, me shti sa më shumë njerëz të tyre në pushtetin popullor dhe në institucionet tjera, si dhe me i përfitu dhe me i ba për veti ata që tash gjenden në pushtet, me qëllim që ta minojn pushtetin tonë popullor dhe njëkohsisht përmes tyre me bërë spiunazhe dhe me i marrë msheftësinat zyrtare dhe shtetrore, të cilat kishin me i përfitue për punën e tyre shkatërruese.

    Udhëheqësia centrale e lartë përmendur për t’i realizuar qëllimet e përmendura të organizatës ka vepruar në këtë mënyrë.

    I akuzuari Tahir Deda pas marrjes së shënimeve të duhura mbi organizatën e Halim Spahisë dhe pasi ia ka dhënë formën e komitetit central në mënyrë si është përshkruar më lartë ka kaluar me formimin e komiteteve të rrethit nëpër vende të ndryshme. Më parë të akuzuarit Fehmi Ibrahimit ia ka dhënë për detyrë me u lidhë me komitetin e rrethit ballist në Prizren që të organizon dhe të gjej persona të përshtatshëm nga radhët e tregtarve për ndryshimin e komitetit central.

    I akuzuari Fehmi ka pranuar detyrën dhe është lidhur me komitetin e rrethit në Prizren dhe ka ardhur në kontakt me tregtarët më të njoftur si p.sh.: Beqir Bajmakun me qëllim që këta t’i shtinë në udhëheqjen centrale. Nga deponimet e të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës gjykata mandej ka konstatuar se ia ka vënë për detyrë të akuzuarit Maliq Balisë që të lidhet me komitetin e rrethit ballist në Rahovec me riorganizue, i cili edhe i ka krye këto detyra. Mandej, i ka dhënë direktiva të akuzuarit Bastri Sallkos për formimin e komiteteve për Ferizaj, Kaçanik dhe Gjilan, Ramadan Ajvazit për Prishtinë dhe Murat Ademit për Podujevë.

    I akuzuari Tahir Deda pohon edhe këto se i ka dhënë parrollat themelore të propagandës anti-popullore mbi të drejtat jo të barabarta të shqiptarëve në Jugosllavinë e re dhe mbi mos njohjen e të drejtave të tyre kombëtare dhe mbi atë se shqiptarët mund ta fitojnë lirinë e vet vetëm me anën e këtyre komiteteve.

    I akuzuari Tahir Deda pohon se ai vet e ka formue komitetin e rrethit në Suharekë dhe ju ka dhënë të gjitha instruksionet e duhura. I akuzuari Tahir Deda sipas pohimit të tij, sipas deponimeve të Bastri Sallkos dhe Maliq Balis, si dhe sipas letrës direktive të zënë ka mbledhur shënime mbi dënimet e kriminelëve të luftës dhe armiqëve të popullit, mbi viktimat e ballistëve në Drenicë në muajin Shkurt 1945, të cilat ka pasur për qëllim me i dërgue jashtë dhe t’i paraqes se këto viktima të terrorit që bëhen janë ndaj popullit shqiptar. Pastaj, gjykata ka konstatuar nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Tahir Deda dhe nga deponimet e të akuzuarit Fehmi Ibrahimit dhe të Rexhep Kabashit, si dhe nga letra e tij direktive se ka bërë lidhje dhe u ka dhënë udhëzime kryetarëve të bandave balliste në mal si në kohën e luftes në Drenicë ashtu dhe më vonë.

    Nga deponimet e të akuzuarit Tahir po ashtu është vërtetuar se fakti që ai u ka rekomandue të gjitha komiteteve që sa më shumë njerëz të tyre të futin në Pushtetin Popullor e me qëllim që ky të dobësohet dhe të përfitojnë për qëllimet e tyre anti-popullore, e ky personalisht ka bërë për vedi Avdullah Rexhepin nënpunës të financës, Hasan Rrustemin nënpunës të Këshillit të rrethit Popullor dhe Rexhep Adullah Kabashin sekretarin e këshillit komunal popullor.

    Nga kjo del se i akuzuari Tahir Deda është organizator kryesor i komiteteve të përmendura. Sipas deponimeve të të akuzuarit Tahir Deda është vërtetuar se ka pas lidhje shumë të forta me të dhe të akuzuarin Halim Spahin, i cili ka qenë spiun i dyfisht, Hasan Rema kur bëhej lufta në Drenicë ka pasur korrespodenca me profesor Ymer Berishën kryetarin e bandave balliste, rrjedh se atëherë ju ka dhënë informata dhe direktiva të duhura dhe për këtë shkak mban përgjegjësinë e madhe për këtë masakrim. Sipas deponimeve të Hasan Rrustemit dhe Fehmi Ibrahimit i akuzuari Tahir Deda e ka organizuar ikjen e dy pjestarve të Armatës Jugosllave, të cilët kanë gabuar në detyrën e tyre.

    Nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Maliq Balis gjykata ka konstatuar se ai ka qenë në komitetin central me të akuzuarin Tahir Dedën dhe prej këtij si anëtar i komitetit central është dërguar me marrë lidhje me komitetin e rrethit ballist në Rahovec edhe këtë me riorganizue që ai këtë detyrë e ka krye. Për këtë qëllim ai është lidhë me kryetarin e komitetit ballist Kadri Minushin i akuzuari Maliq Balia ka mbledhë shënime në këtë nënprefekturë mbi numrin e të rinjve shqiptar. Ai po ashtu në këtë rast e ka pasur për detyrë me e ditë sa armë disponojn katundarët dhe këtyre me iu vu në dijeni që t’i ruajn mirë armët për ditën kur t’iu nevoiten.

    Shënimet e mbledhura i akuzuari Maliq Balia ia ka dorëzuar të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës dhe po ashtu gjykata ka konstatuar nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Maliq se ai ia ka dërgue letrën direktive për komitetin e rrethit në Rahovec.

    Gjykata mandej konstaton se në bazë të pohimeve të të akuzuarit Avdullah Rexhepi se ai ka qenë anëtar i komitetit central të lartë përmendur se ai i ruajti dhe i ka kopjue shënimet mbi pushkatimin e armiqve të popullit të prefekturës së Rahovecit dhe të Suharekës se e ka rujt dhe e ka kopjue letrën direktive për punën dhe organizimin e komitetit ballist, si dhe luftën e tyre kundër lëvizjes N.Ç.

    Për të pandehurin Hasan Rrustemin gjykata ka konstatuar se ky ka qenë i perfitum nga ana e Tahir Dedës për udhëheqjen qëndrore se e ka dhënë pohimin por i pa vendosur se në realitet ka qenë prezent vetëm në një bisedë, e cila është bërë në mes të të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës dhe në mes të të akuzuarit Bastri në shtëpinë e tij, por në këto nuk ka marrë pjesë. Më vonë krejtësisht ka hequr dorë nga çdo veprim dhe punë në çështjet e organizatës. Nga deponimet e të akuzuarit Bastri Salkoviqit, gjykata ka konstatuar se i pandehuri Bastria ka qenë anëtar i komitetit central ballist dhe si i tillë ka pranue detyrën me formue komitetet balliste në Ferizaj, Kaçanik dhe Gjilan, si dhe në komuna dhe katunde në rrethet e përmendura se në rastin e dhënjes së kësaj detyre i akuzuari Tahir ia ka vënë për detyrë që të lidhet me ballistët në mal që të organizohen në formacione ushtarake nëpër toge dhe mandej pa urdhërin e tij të mos veprojn asgjë. Po ashtu i akuzuari Bastri ka pranuar se i akuzuari Tahir ia ka dhënë tri copë instruksione kryesore të shtypura me makinë, prej të cilave një kopje është dashur me e mbajt për veti, të dytën me dorzue në Kaçanik, e të tretën në Gjilan. Mandej i akuzuari Bastri ka pranuar detyrën me ia dërgue të gjithë emrat e personave të rrethit të Ferizajit që janë pushkatuar nga ana e partizanve dhe emrat e të gjithë spiunve shqiptar që bashkpunojn me partizan.

    Në deponimet e Hasan Rrustemit gjykata ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Tahir Deda me rastin e dhënjes së direktivave të akuzuarit Bastri ka thënë: “Ta dish kur të vjen urdhëri që të gjitha rrugët me rëndësi të bllokohen, kështu që asnjë partizan mos të ik kur të fillon lufta”. Nga deklarata e sipërme si dhe nga letra direktive, të cilën e ka shkruar i akuzuari Tahir Deda gjykata ka konstatuar se përveç detyrave të lartë shënuara të kësaj organizate ka qenë qëllimi kryesor me armë kundër rregullimit shtetror që është sotë.

    Në letrën të cilën i akuzuari Tahir Deda e pranon si të vetën, të cilën ua ka dërguar komiteteve të rretheve si udhëzim për punë gjendet:

    1. “Asnjë lëvizje nuk mund të mbahet pa urdhër të marrë prej qendrës së rrethit, gjithnjë duhet me qenë në lidhje me lëvizjen tonë të jashtme, po ashtu edhe lëvizja e jashtme nuk duhet asgjë me bërë por duhet me ndejt në gadishmëri.”

    2. Lajmet dhe të gjitha informatat tjera duhet me ia dërgue komitetit të rrethit, në qoftë se këta njerëz nuk munden me i krye atëher këtë kanë me i krye gratë e besuara.

    3. Të gjitha fuqit që gjenden përjashta duhet të jenë të përgjegjshme prej komandantve, të cilët kanë me i radhit në dhjetshe dhe në kompani, po ashtu qendra ka me u bë dhe ka me veprue si komanda;

    4. Përjashtohen rastet e jashtëzakonshme që mund t’iu ngjajnë togeve dhe kompanive, kur mujn me prit urdhra dhe shenja për tërheqje, ato kanë me veprue sipas dijes së tyre kjo d.m.th. nëqoftëse rrethohen nga ana e armikut ose ndonjë gjë tjetër, ato gjithnjë sipas mundësisë duhet me lajmruar qendrën pas një apo dy dite me obligim se ku gjenden dhe;

    5. Të gjitha nevojat si ushqimi e të tjerat kanë me u kërkue prej komandës dhe kështu të gjitha ndihmat që vijn duhet me njoftue komandën…

     Nga të gjitha këto dhe në lidhje me faktin e vërtetuar të formimit të komitetit të rretheve dhe të komunave mbi shtrirjen rrethë tyre komiteti qëndror siç u tha më lartë në letrën direktive do të bëhet komanda kryesore atëher qartazi dhe qëllimi i tërë organizatës ka qenë lufta me armë d.m.th. pushtimi me forc i rregullimit shtetror që ekziston, me kushte që pas kësaj këto komitete të marrin pushtetin.

    Gjykata ka çmuar mbrojtjen e të akuzuarëve dhe këto i akuzuari Halim Spahia se ai nuk është agjent i huaj, që nuk ka bashkpunuar dhe nuk ka marrë udhëzime prej agjentëve të huaj, që nuk di asgja për asnjë organizat, i cili nuk ka dhënë kurfarë udhëzime as direktiva të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës, që për punën e tij ka marrë udhëzime prej të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë, që organizata nuk ka pas për qëllim luftën dhe kryengritjen me armë, me qëllim të rrëzimit të gjendjes jashtë dhe pregaditjen politike të termave për bashkimin e krahinës së Kosovës me Shqipnin, dhe që e gjithë puna ka qenë në projekt dhe një gjë e tillë si dhe mbrojtjen e të tjerve të akuzuar të lartë përmendur që nuk kanë qenë aktiv në punë, që detyrat e dhanuna nuk i kanë krye etj, por, duke i marr parasysh faktet e vërtetuara më lart gjykata nuk ua ka pranuar mbrojtjen e tyre.

    Nga të gjitha këto si më sipër në bazë të fakteve të vërtetume ka konstatuar:

    Se i akuzuari Halim Spahia, Tahir Deda, Fehmi Ibrahimi, Hasan Rrustemi, Abdullah Rexhepi, Maliq Balija dhe Bastri Sallko me punën e tyre të para shikuar me dispozitivin e këtij aktgjykimi i kanë krye krimet kundër popullit dhe shtetit.

    Me rastin e caktimit të dënimeve të akuzuarit e lart përmendur gjykata ka çmuar gradën e përgjegjsisë së tyre dhe ka konstatuar: Se i akuzuari Halim Spahia agjent i huaj frymëzues, organizator dhe iniciator i të ashtu quajturit “Komiteti Nacional Demokratik” qëllimi i të cilit ka qenë si organizatë kryengritse me karakter komploti me violenc me e rrëzue rregullimin shtetror që është në Jugosllavinë e re dhe gjykata duke marrë si rrethana rënduese qëndrimin e tij tradhtar të fshehur gjatë okupacionit, bashkpunimin me anmikun për shkak se është bërë pasanik lufte dhe kamuflimin e tij si agjent i huaj dhe afrimi i tij te pushteti popullor, nga i cili e ka fituar besimin, të cilin e ka abuzuar në punën e tij tradhtare dhe mohimin e tij të verbër dhe për këtë shkak e ka dënuar me dënim me vdekje, me pushkatim, me humbjen e të drejtave civile dhe politike për gjithmonë dhe me konfiskimin e tërë pasurisë.

    Se i akuzuari Tahir Deda bashkpuntor dhe besniku kryesor i të akuzuarit Halim Spahisë për çështjen e formimit të ashtuquajturve “Komitete Nacional Demokratike” se po ashtu është organizator kryesor i komiteteve të përmendura në këtë krahinë, se është shtylla kryesore dhe shpirti i udhëheqjes qëndrore të organizatës së lart përmendur, se është organizatori kryesor i komitetit qëndror dhe komiteteve të rretheve, se është mbledhës dhe dërgues i shënimeve me karakter të fshehtë shtetror dhe ushtarak, se është organizatori kryesor për krijimin e lidhjeve në mes të komiteteve dhe bandave balliste në mal, që këtyre po ashtu iu ka dhënë udhëzimet e duhura për punë, se e ka organizuar aksionin për materiale të ballistve në mal, se i ka dërguar pjestarët e armatës jugosllave në mal te bandat, dhe se i ka bërë për veti njerëzit e pushtetit popullor për punën e tij tradhtare dhe gjykata duke i marrë këto si rrethana rënduese; sjelljet e tij të këqija në kohën e okupacionit, abuzimi i besimit të dhënë nga ana e popullit, si dhe ngatrrimin e pohimit të tij gjatë procesit; e për këtë është dënuar me vdekje, pushkatim, me humbjen e të drejtave civile përgjithmon dhe konfiskimin e tërë pasurisë së tij.

    Se i akuzuari Maliq Balija ka qenë ndihmës kryesor i të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës për çështjen e formimit dhe të organizimit të komiteteve të rrethit, se ka qenë anëtar i udhëheqjes qëndrore, se komitetin qëndror e ka lidhë me atë të rrethit në Rahovec, dhe ky i ka organizuar dhe ka mbledh shënime nga nënprefektura e Rahovecit dhe ia ka dorzuar të akuzuarit Tahir Deda, se ka qenë shumë aktiv dhe besnik në kryerjen e detyrave të marrura nga i akuzuari Tahir Deda, dhe gjykata duke e marrë parasysh llojin e veprimit, i cila ka qenë shumë më larg dhe pa lidhur me pak në madhësi prej të akuzuarit Tahir Deda e ka dënuar me dënimin e humbjes së lirisë me punë të detyrueshme në vazhdim prej 17 vjetësh dhe me humbjen e të drejtave politike e disa qytetare në vazhdim prej 8 vjetësh.

    Se i akuzuari Avdullah Rexhepi është anëtar i udhëheqjes qëndrore dhe si vërtetuam në besnikëri iu është besuar nga ana e komitetit qëndror ruajtja e shënimeve të të gjithë korrespondencës së msheftë dhe të dokumenteve të organizatës së përmendur, se ka krye korrespodencën dhe të gjitha punët e administratës së lart përmendur, dhe duke marrë si rrethana rënduese mohimin e tij, abuzimin e detyrës së besueme nga ana e popullit si nënpunës i financës gjykata e ka dënue me dënim të humbjes së liris me punë të përdhunshmë në vazhdim prej 12 vjetësh dhe me humbjen e të drejtave politike e disa qytetare prej tetë vjetesh.

    Se i akuzuari Fehim Ibrahimi është anëtar i udhëheqjes qëndrore dhe si i tillë e ka lidhë qendrën me komitetin e rrethit në Prizren, dhe e ka pranuar detyrën me i ba për veti disa tregtar dhe për organizatën. Gjykata duke marrë parasysh se pas një kohe të shkurtë është bërë jo aktiv dhe nuk e ka kryer asnjë detyrë të marrur nga Tahiri e ka dënuar me humbjen e liris me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 8 vjetësh dhe me humbje të të drejtave politike e disa qytetare prej 4 vjetësh.

    Se i akuzuari Bastri Sallko ka qenë anëtar i udhëheqjes qëndrore dhe si i tillë ka pranuar detyra prej të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës me formue komitetin në Ferizaj, Gjilan dhe Kaçanik, me mbledh shënime mbi numrin e të pushkatuarëve dhe të vrarëve shqiptar, me vu lidhje me bandat në mal, me pregadit gjithë çka mundet në këtë terren për kryengritje me armë, me krye kontrollin e të gjitha armëve, me të cilat dispononin katundarët dhe me ju treguar se duhet me i rujt mirë për momentin e duhur. Gjykata duke i marrë parasysh të gjitha këto detyra që i ka pranuar nuk i ka krye, e ka dënuar me humbje të liris me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 7 vjetësh dhe dënim të humbjes së të drejtave politike e disa civile në vazhdim prej 3 vjetësh.

    I akuzuari Hasan Rrustemi pas një shtytje të gjatë dhe bërjes për veti nga ana e të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës ka dhënë pëlqimin por jo të vendosur me hyrë në organizat, se vetëm një herë ka marrë pjesë në bised që është bërë në shtëpin e tij në mes të të akuzuarit Ibrahim dhe Bastri për çështjet e organizatës, por në këtë rast nuk ka marrë kurfarë pjese në këtë bised, mandej nuk ka pranuar kurfarë detyre se nuk ka qenë përgjithësisht aktiv se asgjë nuk ka vepruar në dobi dhe interes të organizatës së përmendur dhe gjykata duke i marrë parasysh sjelljet e tij të mira, pohimin e tij, përpjekjet e tija që çështja të sçarohet e ka dënuar me humbjen e liris me punë të përdhunshme në vazhdim prej 1 viti dhe me dënim me kusht për 2 vite, duke konsideru se ky dënim është i mjaftushëm duke e marrë parasysh sa u parashtrua edhe atë se kjo ka me pas ndikim politikisht me të denuarin si njeri i ri dhe në të ardhmen do të përmirsohet.



    III. Mandej, gjykata ka konstatuar në bazë të thënjeve të të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës dhe të akuzuarve Qamil Jemini dhe Sadik Mehmet Peqani, që të akuzuarit Qamil Jemini dhe Sadik Peqani i kanë kryer veprat e përmendura në dispozitivin e aktgjykimit në bazë të nenit 3 që don me thënë që në fillim të muajit Qershor kanë qenë në mbledhje me të akuzuarin Tahir Deda në shtëpin e tij në Prizren, dhe që në atë rast e kanë pranuar detyrën që ta formojn Komitetin Nacional Demokratik në Suharekë. Gjithashtu gjykata ka konstatuar se të akuzuarit e përmendur më lartë në vitet 1943 e 1944 kanë qenë funksionar të lart të komitetit të Suharekës, komitet ky që është i organizuar nga ana e organizatës tradhtare të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit duke e pas në krye Xhafer Devën, me qëllim për hesap dhe pas udhëzimeve të okupatorit gjerman të organizojnë popullin shqiptar kundër lëvizjes së çlirimit kombëtar dhe të bëhet mobilizimi i shqiptarve në divizionin S.S. në luftë kundër U.N.Ç. dhe kështu kanë punuar në këtë drejtim.

    Nga gjendja faktike e cituar më lartë, Gjykata ka konstatuar se me veprat e të akuzuarve egziston faji i krimit kundër popullit dhe shtetit.

    Gjykata ka çmuar edhe mbrojtjet e të akuzuarve se këta kanë qenë të ftuar që të hyjn në organizat dhe t’i mbledhin shënimet nga ana e të akuzuarit Tahir Deda dhe se këtë nuk e kanë pranuar por duke e marr për siper ate që është konstatuar më sipër gjykata këto mbrojtje nuk i ka pranuar. Me rastin e caktimit të dënimit të të akuzuarve gjykata ka çmuar edhe përgjegjsin penale të tyre dhe ka konstatuar:

    Se të dy të akuzuarit kanë pranuar ofertën e të akuzuarit Tahir Deda për me formue “Komitetin Nacional Demokratik” në Suharekë, por nuk kanë pas sukses këtë me realizuar por gjykata duke i marrë parasysh veprat e tyre si rënduese veprimtarin e tyre tradhtare gjatë okupacionit i ka dënuar me punë të detyrueshme në vazhdim prej 1 viti.

    IV. Gjykata gjithashtu ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Xhemil Fluku, Sefedin Ahmeti, Avdullah Hajrullahi dhe Avdullah Hamza janë anëtar të komitetit ballist të rrethit të Prizrenit këtë bindje gjykata e ka formuar në bazë të thënjeve dhe pohimit të të akuzuarve të citum më përpara. Ata i kanë pohuar krejtësisht fajet që iu vihen për bazë që janë ekspozuar në dispozitivin e këtij aktgjykimi në bazë të nenit 4.

    Sipas thënjeve të të akuzuarve Xhemil Floku, të akuzuarit e lartë përmendur e kanë bërë mbledhjen e parë në muajin Maj të këtij viti në afërsin direkte të Prizrenit, në prronin Remine, ku kanë qenë të njoftuar kriminelët dhe udhëheqsit e bandave balliste si: Ali Riza, Sali Zhuri etj sepse sipas iniciativës dhe udhëzimeve të udhëheqësve të përmendur të bandave kanë formuar komitetin e rrethit me qëllim të përhapjes së propagandës shkatrruese, shpiunazhe dhe të mbledhjes dhe dërgimit të ndihmave në armë, municion, ushqim dhe në material tjetër bandave balliste. Në këtë mbledhje është ndarë puna midis atyre që ishin prezent në këtë mënyrë: Xhemil Fluka ka qenë kryetar dhe si i till me e drejtuar gjithë veprimtarin në rrethë, i akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti ka qenë sekretar dhe përveç kësaj ka pasur për detyrë me mbledh material dhe armë për bandë.

    I akuzuari Avdullah Hamza për me mbledh dru dhe gjëra tjera për një fsheftsi më të madhe në punë sipas kësaj janë ndarë pseudonimet.

    I akuzuari Xhemil Floku ka marrë pseudonimin me emrin “Kumona” ndërsa i akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti ka marrë psudonimin “Pëllumbi” ndërsa i akuzuari Avdullah Hamza ka pasur pseudonimin “Polajqa”.

    Nga pohimet e të gjithë të akuzuarve gjykata mandej ka konstatuar se ata i kanë bërë edhe dy mbledhje, dhe e kanë bërë betimin në Musaf (KURAN).

    Sipas fjalëve të të akuzuarit Sinan Hamza qëllimi i betimit ka qenë që të mos zbulohet organizata, veprimtaria e saj dhe njerëzit në të. Nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Fluku është konstatuar se ai si kryetar i komitetit ka qenë i lidhur me komitetin e rrethit në Rahovec dhe sipas fjalës së Avdullah Hajrullahit është dashur që të lidhet edhe me Mamushë, Kabash, Suharekë, Krushë, Drenicë dhe me Kosovë, dhe se për këto punë i ka pasur njerëzit e caktuar.

    Në bazë të pohimeve të të gjithë të akuzuarve gjykata ka konstatuar se këta janë ata, të cilët iu kanë dërguar ballistve në mal 2000 kg. drith, 20 kg. kryp afër 30 palë opinga, afër 12 kg. duhan disa armë, si dhe një shumë të madhe të hollash.

    Nga fjalët e të akuzuarit Sefedin rezulton se ai ka qenë si sekretar i komitetit dhe një kohsisht lidhje kryesore në mes të komiteteve dhe bandave balliste në mal, dhe se atje shpesh herë ka shkuar për të biseduar dhe për tu këshilluar, por edhe për transmetim të informatave.

    Me fjalët e tij është vërtetuar se ai në muajin Qershor të këtij viti ka shkuar te bandat e të arratisurve dhe ka bërë marrëveshje për të bërë atentate, të cilat kanë pasur me u bë kundër drejtuesve të pushtetit poullor në Prizren, njëkohsisht është konstatuar se i akuzuari Sefedin në atë rast kur ka qenë në bisedim me bandat në mal është bërë plani që në një mbrëmje të hynin disa njerëz të armatosur për ta vra Xhavit Nimanin, të besuarin e punëve të mbrendshme, udhëheqsin e Këshillit Krahinor dhe disa udhëheqës tjerë.

    Nga gjendja faktike e cituar gjykata ka konstatuar se të akuzuarit i kanë krye fajin të ekspozuar në dispozitivin e këtij aktgjykimi; Gjykata i ka çmuar mbrojtjet e të akuzuarve: Xhemil Fluku që nuk e ka ditë qëllimin e organizatës, që ka qenë i bindur se po punon për dorzimin e të arratisunit Ali Riza, dhe që si kryetar i komitetit nuk ka qenë aktiv.

    I akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti si sekretar gati nuk ka pasur asnjë detyrë duke qenë se tërë veprimtarin e ka drejtuar Xhemil Fluka dhe se nuk ka vendos dhe nuk ka plan për dërgimin e dhjetshes, e cila ka pas me i kryer atentatet në Prizren;

    I akuzuari Avdullah Hajrullahi, i cili nuk ka ditë se kjo është organizat ilegale dhe organizat me karakter komploti, i cili në këtë organizat ka hyrë rastësisht dhe që përgjegjsisht nuk ka krye asnjë punë në interesin e kësaj organizate dhe më në fund mbrojtjet e të akuzuarit Avdullah Hamza që ky në organizat nuk ka pasur asnjë detyrë, vetëm atë me e mbledh drithin dhe me këtë punë nuk është treguar aktiv dhe i pa kujdesshëm, por duke e marrë parasysh atë që u ekspozua më lartë gjykata nuk ka besuar në mbrojtjen e lart përmendur.

    Gjykata me rastin e caktimit të dënimit e ka çmuar përgjegjësin penale të të akuzuarve dhe ka konstauar:

    I akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti ka qenë i besuari kryesor, si kryetar i bandave balliste në mal, të cilave rregullisht iu ka dërguar informatat e nevojshme dhe prej këtyre i ka pranuar udhëzimet dhe direktivat për punë dhe se ka qenë sekretar i komitetit të rrethit në Prizren dhe në këtë detyrë ka qenë shumë aktiv dhe se ka mbledh material dhe armë për banda në mal dhe ua ka dërguar dhe se ai personalisht ka bërë plan për vrasjen e dhjetshes së armatosur të të arratisurve në Prizren, e cila ka pas me kryer atentatet dhe se ai personalisht ka pas me marrë pjesë në zbatimin e kësaj dhe gjykata duke i marrë si vepra rënduese dhe sjelljet e tija të më parshme të dobta dhe pohimin ngatrrestar të tij, karakterin e tij kriminal, si dhe ikjen e tij nga burgu, koshiente për fajin e tij dhe përgjegjësin e tij penale e ka dënuar me dënim me vdekje, me pushkatim, me humbjen e të drejtave politike civile për gjithmon dhe disa qytetare, si dhe me konfiskim të pasurisë së tij.

    Xhemil Fluka ka qenë i lidhur nga ana e udhëheqësve të bandave balliste si njeri i tyre, i cili ka qenë besnik i tyre, dhe si i till ia kanë besuar detyrën me qenë kryetar i komitetit të rrethit dhe me e drejtuar tërë veprimtarin e tij. Ky me koshient dhe paramendim ka pranuar këtë që i është besuar me gjithë që ka ditë se çfarë kuptimi dhe karakteri ka organizata duke qenë se pasi e ka pas ditë mirë programin e kësaj me anë të prijsave të bandave të malit, si kryetar ka qenë shumë i kujdesshëm dhe aktiv në të gjitha, dhe si kryetar menjëher është lidhur me komitetin e rrethit në Rahovec duke e pas për detyrë që këtë ta bënte edhe në vendet tjera me qëllim të bashkimit sa më të madhë në punë dhe gjatë punës së tij i cili iu ka dërguar materiale dhe armë bandave në mal, dhe gjykata duke ia marrë si cirkostante dhe rënduese veprimtarin e tij tradhtare gjatë okupacionit, pasi qysh atëher ka qenë ballist i ditur, gjë kjo e cila shifet nga çertifikata e këshillit të rrethit në Prizren Nr.2716 të datës 06.10.1945, tentativën e tij me ngatrru kur ka folur dhe mos pendimin e tij dhe kështu gjykata e ka dënuar me burgim me punë të detyrushme në vazhdim prej 20 vjetve dhe humbjen e të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare në vazhdim prej 10 vjetve.

    Të akuzuarit Avdullah Hajrullahut dhe Avdullah Hamzës kanë qenë të caktuar për anëtar të komitetit të rrethit në Prizren dhe se kanë qenë prezent në dy mbledhje, por si anëtar të komitetit nuk kanë veprue aktivisht në komitet, përveç asaj që kanë grumbulluar disa materiale dhe kështu gjykata duke i marrë si rrethana lehtësuese, pohimi i sjelljeve i tyre të më parshme të mira dhe veprimtarin e tyre të pa rëndësishme i ka dënuar me nga 1 vjet burgim me punë të detyrueshme.

    V. Gjykata gjithashtu ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi i quajturi “SOKRAT- SKENDERBEG”, Kajtaz Ramadani i quajtur “LEKA”, Ahmet Dërguti i quajturi “HAJN”, Kadri Minushi i quajturi “VRUK”, Sheh Muhedini i quajturi “JEMEN” dhe Vahid Mustafa e kanë kryer fajin e parashkruar në dispozitivin e këtij aktgjykimi neni 5.

    Gjykata në bazë të pohimeve të të gjithë të akuzuarve ka konstatuar se këta në fund të muajit Mars të këtij viti kanë formuar “Komitetin Nacional Demokratik të Rrethit” dhe e kanë vënë në zbatim organizimin e komitetit për komunat e rrethit të Rahovecit. Iniciativën për formimin e komitetit të përmendur e ka dhënë i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi, i cili një ditë në mbarim të muajit Mars i ka ftuar të akuzuarit e përmendur në Rahovec në teçe, faltore të Dervish Agës për konferencë; këtë mbledhje e ka drejtuar i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi duke filluar me këto fjalë: ”Un ju kam ftuar që të organizohemi për me i ndihmuar vëllezërit tanë, të cilët ndodhen në mal … duke theksuar se kjo ndihmë për vëllezërit tonë duhet të jetë e madhe, sepse këta presin lirinë” mandej Rifati ka thënë: “Shikoni, se kjo gjë e re dhe lirinë të cilën partizanët e kanë sjellë nuk i sjellë popullit shqiptar asgjë tjetër përveç fatkeqësi”, pas Rexhepit fjalën e ka marrë Kajtaz Ramadani, i cili midis tjerave ka thënë: “Na i kanë marrë djemt dhe vëllezërit në ushtri (duke menduar në partizan) na djegin, na vrasin dhe për këtë shkak në qoftse jemi bijt e Kosovës ne nuk do të lejojmë që të bëhet një terrorizëm i tillë.”

    Mandej, kanë filluar zgjedhjen e këshillit, për kryetar është caktuar Kajtaz Ramadani, ndërsa për sekretar Rifat Krasniqi, për arkatar Ahmet Dërguti, për anëtar Kadri Minushi, Sheh Muhedini dhe Vahit Mustafa.

    Këtu janë ndarë detyrat nga ana e të akuzuarit Rifat Krasniqi për të akuzuarit prezent dhe një kohësisht i akuzuari Rifat u ka dhënë emra ilegal të përmendurve, për msheftësin më të madhe në punë.

Mandej, kanë mbajt shumë mbledhje të këtij lloji dhe në mbledhjen e dytë të tyre kanë dhënë betimin ceremonial pastaj përmbajtjen e betimit e ka shkruar i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi, pastaj e ka lexuar me zë të lartë dhe të akuzuarit tjerë e kanë përsërit.

    Para kësaj e kanë sjellur Kur’anin, Flamurin Shqiptar dhe revolverin, betimi ka pasur për qëllim që organizata, puna e saj dhe njerëzit në këtë të mos zbulohen dhe që çdo kush të angazhohet sa më shumë për realizimin dhe qëllimet e organizatës.

    Mandej, kjo organizatë i formon komitetet nëpër komuna dhe nënprefektura dhe gjykata ka konstatuar nga pohimet e të akuzuarve Vahit dhe Kajtaz Ramadanit, Kadri Minushit dhe Sheh Muhedinit, nga Pohimi i Kadri Minushit është vërtetuar se i formuar komitetet në komunën e Carallukës, Banjës dhe në Ostrozub.

    Nga pohimi i Kajtaz Ramadanit është vërtetuar se ai personalisht i ka formuar komitetet në komunat Brabotin, Dollc dhe Kijevë, ku i kishte njerëzit e vet dhe iu ka dhënë udhëzime për punë.

    Nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Vahit Mustafës është vërtetuar se ai e ka formuar komitetin në komunën e Mamushës.

    Sipas pohimit të Ahmet Dërgutit është vërtetuar se Rifat Krasniqi e ka formuar komitetin në komunën e Piranës, se kjo organizatë ka propagandë të rreme dhe provokuese në turmat shqiptare, se shqiptarët nuk kanë të drejta në Jugosllavinë e re, se ata janë të robruar dhe se duhet të luftojnë për të drejtat dhe lirin e tyre të plot, dhe nëse egziston grindje Jugosllavija e Titos nuk njifet më prej aleatve, me qëllim që një propagand e tillë ta krijojë terrenin për organizimin e kryengritjes kundër rregullimit shtetror.

    Gjykata ka konstatuar se nga letrat direktive të Rifat Krasniqit dhe deponimet e Vahit Mustafës dhe të Sheh Muhedinit, nga letra shifet se Rifati iu ka vënë në dijeni komiteteve: “Duhet me punuar për çlirimin e Kosovës sonë të robruar prej thundrës së popullit jugosllav … në Serbi është gati kryengritja kundër Titos dhe se ne duhet të jemi gati, politika në mes të aleatve duhet të prishet … Rusia nuk do të merrë pjesë në San Francisko … po ashtu nuk do të thirret as Tito”.

    Nga deponimet e të akuzuarit Vahit dhe të Sheh Muhedinit është vertetuar se Kajtaz Ramadani ka propaganduar dhe ka thënë: Qysh se erdhën partizanët na i morrën fëmijt dhe vëllezërit në ushtri, po i djegin dhe po i vrasin”, pastaj Rifati ka propaganduar me këto fjalë: “A po e shihni lirin që na e sollën partizanët, neve shqiptarve nuk na japin asgjë, vetëm fatkeqësin…”.

    Kjo organizatë e ka pregaditur popullin shqiptar që të armatoset dhe sa më shumë të blej dhe ti ruaj armët dhe armikut që d.m.th. pushtetit popullor mos t’ia dorzon para se, kokën e vet, që populli të jet i përgaditur që në kohën kur të merret urdhëni të gjithë së bashku kundër pushtetit popullor me qëllim që ta rrzojn këtë.

    Gjykata ka konstatuar nga letrat direktive të të akuzuarit Krasniqi iu ka dërguar komiteteve komunale dhe iu ka shpërndarë turmave shqiptare. Në letër tekstualisht thuhet kështu: “Propaganda për armatim është një ndër pikat kryesore dhe se është e mundur të mbledhni dhe të armatosni sa më shumë. Armët nuk mund t’i dorzohen anmikut më par kokën se sa armët. Armë mbledhni sa më tepër, ne duhet të jemi gati”.

    Më lart vërtetohet nga deponimet e Vahit Mustafës i cili kur është marrë në pyetje ka thënë tekstin e betimit në të cilin janë betuar të akuzuarit dhe sipas fjalëve të tij në betim thuhej: “I betohem zotit të deleguarit të zotit dhe Kur’anit se do të luftoj kundër regjimit të sotëm” … sipas deponimeve të të akuzuarit Sheh Muhedinit dhe përmbajtjes së betimit ishte edhe kjo se do të luftojmë kundër armikut duke nënkuptuar këtu siqë thot i akuzuari Sheh Muhedini pushtetit tonë.

    Sipas deponimeve të të akuzuarit Ahmet Dërguti revolveri për krah flamurit dhe Kur’anit me rastin e dhënjes së betimit ka paraqitur simbolin e luftës dhe në bazë të këtyre fakteve të vërtetuara dhe të përmbajtjes së letrës direktive të parashtruar më lart, gjykata konstaton se qëllimi kryesor i kësaj organizate ka qenë lufta me armë kundër pushtetit dhe gjendjes e cila është në Jugosllavin e Re. Kjo organizatë për veq se ka mbledhur ndihma materiale për bandat balliste në mal duke i konsideruar këto banda si ushtri të tyre kanë qenë të lidhura ngusht me bandat dhe iu kanë dhënë udhëzime të duhura dhe direktiva për punë.

    Gjykata ka konstatuar se sipas deponimeve të të akuzuarit Kajtaz Ramadanit, Rifat Krasniqit, Ahmet Dërgutit dhe të gjithë të akuzuarve tjerë. Sipas pohimit të të akuzuarit Kajtaz Ramadani ai ka marrë për detyrë prej të akuzuarit Rifat Krasniqit që të vë lidhje me bandat dhe me organizuar dërgimin e postës. Më parë është takuar me kryetarin e bandave balliste kriminelin e njohur Salih Ukën në katundin Buban e mandej në katundin Turjakë, i akuzuari Kajtaz Ramadani iu ka caktuar vendet njerëzve të tij, të cilët do të shihen me ballistët mandej posta ka pasë të dërgohet në këtë mënyrë: Më i pari Krasniqi postën ia ka dhënë Kajtazit e ky mandej ia ka dhënë Fazli Aliut prej Plloqicës, ky ka qenë qendër për ndarjen e postës, dhe këtë postë e ka ndarë në të djathtë dhe në të majtë prej Rudnikut deri tek malet e Orlit të nënprefekturës së Istogut. Po ashtu është vërtetuar se i akuzuari Krasniqi është takuar shumë herë me kryetarët e bandave balliste, po ashtu edhe në shtëpin e të akuzuarit Krasniqi janë takuar shpeshë këta kryetarë. Në shtëpin e tij kishte ardhur një njeri shumë i njohur Adem Voca.

    Përveç atyre që u tha gjykata ka konstatuar dhe vërtetuar se aksioni i dytë me rëndësi i kësaj organizate ka qenë mbledhja e materialit dhe ndihma për bandat në mal i akuzuari Krasniqi si sekretar i komitetit ka propaganduar në dobi të tij siq shihet nga deponimet e Sheh Muhedinit i cili thot se i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi në një mbledhje ka thën: “Ne si shqiptar të vërtet duhet t’iu ndihmojmë vëllezërve tanë të cilët sakrifikohen nëpër male dhe luftojnë për lirinë tonë.”

    I akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi e ka vënë para komitetit për detyrë që të mblidhen të holla për ata që janë në male dhe t’iu sigurohen të gjitha gjërat që ata kanë nevojë. Sipas deponimeve të Ahmet Dërgutit është bërë lista e njerëzve prej të cilëve është dashur të kërkohet ndihmë. Me këtë rast i akuzuari Krasniqi ka thën: “Duhet me e vra çdo tregtar i cili nuk jep të holla”. Nga pohimi i të akuzuarit Dërguti gjykata ka konstatuar se ai personalisht si intendant i komandës së vendit në Rahovec i ka vjedhur 2000 kg. drith dhe 200 kg. leshë të cilat i ka vënë në dispozicion të komitetit për nevojat e bandave në male. Më lart është vërtetuar deponimet e të akuzuarit Krasniqi i cili ka thënë se i akuzuari Ahmet Dërguti ia ka lën në dispozicion Komitetit 2000 kg. drith dhe 200 kg. leshë.

    Poashtu është vërtetuar se ky komitet është lidhur me komitetin e Prizrenit për t’i ndihmuar njëri-tjetrit dhe kanë pasur për qëllim që të lidhet me komitetin e Suharekës, Drenicës dhe të Gjakovës. Që kanë qenë të lidhur me komitetin në Prizren këtë e vërteton i akuzuari Kadri Minushi përmes të akuzuarit Maliq Balis anëtar i komitetit qëndror të cilit i akuzuari Kadri Minushi ia ka dhënë shënimet mbi numrin e njerëzve të pushkatuar të nën prefekturës së Rahovecit. Për këtë duhet me u lidhë me Gjakovën, Drenicën dhe Suharekën ka thënë i akuzuari Ahmet Dërguti i cili ka vënë lidhje me Gjakovën, ndërsa i akuzuari Kajtaz Ramadani me Drenicën. Me pohimin e të akuzuarit Kajtaz Ramadani është vërtetuar se ky e ka lidhjen me Drenicën përmes Fejzë Rudnikut nga katundi Rudnik dhe me këtë rast i akuzuari Kajtaz Ramadani i ka thënë Fejzës t’i përgadis njerëzit kur të vijë koha.

    Po ashtu gjykata ka konstatuar sipas deponimeve të të akuzuarve dhe të pohimit të Vahit Mustafës se ai akuzuari Vahit ka qenë anëtar i komitetit të rrethit të Rahovecit dhe ka marrë detyra nga i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi sekretar i komitetit për ta formuar komitetin në komunën e Mamushës. Po ashtu sipas pohimit të Vahitit është vërtetuar se ai njëkohësishtë ka qenë edhe sekretar i komitetit komunal të përmendur.

    Nga të gjitha këto që u thanë dhe fakteve të vërtetuara, Gjykata ka konstatuar se te akuzuarit i kanë kryer krimet kundër popullit dhe shtetit të përshkruara në dispozitivin e këtijë akt gjykimi. Gjykata ka qmuar mbrojtjen e të akuzuarve, që ata e kanë kryer me anën e rrugës legale për t’i mbrojtur të drejtat e qmuara të popullit shqiptar, por pa marrë parasysh se populli shqiptar i kësaj krahine i gëzon të gjitha të drejtat dhe lirin e plot si popujt e tjerë në Jugosllavinë e Re dhe këtë e ka refuzuar.

    Gjykata po ashtu e ka qmuar përgjegjsin penale të çdo të akuzuari veq e veq dhe ka përfunduar se: i akuzuari Rifat Krasniqi iniciator dhe organizator i komitetit të lartë përmendur dhe i vetmi njeri me fakultet e ka bërë këtë vepër dhe ka qenë shpirti i kësaj organizate dhe ai si sekretar i këtij komiteti i ka dhën të gjitha direktivat dhe udhëzimet për punë si komiteteve ashtu edhe bandave në malë, ai e ka përhapë rrjetën e organizatës në të gjitha nënprefekturat dhe mandej gjykata i ka marr këto si rrethana rënduese që të gjitha këto i ka bërë me paramendim, ka abuzuar detyrën e besuar si sekretar i K.Q.L. Gjykata ka mohuar pendimin e tij dhe ka dënuar me vdekje (pushkatim) dhe humbjen e të drejtave politike dhe civile për gjthmon si dhe konfiskimin e tërë pasurisë së tij.

    I akuzuari Kajtaz Ramadani ka qenë bashkpuntori dhe ndihmësi kryesor i të akuzuarit Rifat Krasniqi ai personalisht e ka përhapur organizatën dhe për kët qëllim ka formuar shumë komitete komunale dhe i ka gjet njerëzit e nevojshëm iu ka dhën udhëzime dhe direktiva për punë. Ai pas marrjes së detyrës i ka vënë të gjitha levizjet me bandat balliste dhe i ka rregulluar këto në komitet. Ai e ka vënë lidhjen me nënprefekturen e Drenicës dhe atje i ka gjet njerëzit e duhur për organizatën dhe iu ka dhën udhëzime për punë që të jenë të përgaditur dhe të organizuar, për orën vendimtare. Ai si njeri i njohur dhe duke përfituar pozitën si kryetar i frontit N.Ç.L. e pasur propaganden ma të zezë kunder pushtetit tonë dhe gjykata i ka marr si gjëra më të rënda, abuzimin e detyrës si gjë të shtrenjtë e ka dënuar me vdekje (pushkatim) me humbjen e të drejtave politike dhe civile për gjithmon dhe konfiskimin e tërë pasuris.

    I akuzuari Ahmet Dërguti si intendant në Rahovec ka hyr me paramendim në organizatën e lart permendur dhe është bërë arkatar i komitetit. Ka qenë anëtar më besnik i vyeshëm dhe më aktiv. I ka kryer të gjitha veprat administrative të komitetit dhe e ka bërë listën e njerëzve të cilët duhet me mbledh ndihma për ballistët në mal. Si intendant i komandes së vendit në Rahovec ka vjedh prej intendaturës 2000 kg. drith dhe 200 kg. lesh dhe ja ka vënë në dispozicion komitetit për nevojat e ballistëve në mal. Gjykata duke i marr këto si gjëra që rëndojnë pozitën e tijë që si intendant i komandës së vendit e ka abuzuar detyrën e besuar dhe i ka ndrrue fjalët me qëllim që të mos e merr përgjegjsin dhe nuk është penduar e ka denuar me humbje të liris prej 20 vjetve dhe humbjes së të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare në vazhdim prej 10 vjetve.

    I akuzuari Kadri Minushi si shef i seksionit shëndetsor në Këshillin e rrethit N.Ç.L. në Rahovec ka hyrë në organizatën ilegale të përmendur dhe ka qenë anëtar i komitetit të rrethit të Rahovecit dhe me paramendim ka hyrë në organizatën në fjalë dhe ka qenë shum aktivë, me plot vullnet dhe besim i ka kryer të gjitha detyrat që i janë dhënë dhe si antar besnik iu është dhën detyra që t’i formoj komitetet nepër komuna. Ai në kohë dhe me sukses i ka kryer dhe e ka vënë lidhjen me komitetin e Prizrenit përmes të akuzuarit Maliq Balis dhe sipas kërkesës së tij ka mbledhë dhe iu ka dorzuar shënimet armiqve të popullit të pushkatuar në rrethin e Rahovecit, dhe gjykata duke i marrë si rrethana rënduese: qëndrimin e tij tradhtarë gjatë kohës së okupimit rrethanat që e ka abuzuar detyrën e besuar në pushtetin popullor dhe mos pendimin e ka denuar me humbjen e liris prej 20 vjetësh dhe humbjen e drejtave politike dhe disa të drejta civile dhe qytetare në vazhdim pre 10 vjetve.

    I akuzuari Vahit Mustafa ka qenë anëtar i komitetit në Rahovec dhe e ka formuar komitetin në komunën e Mamushës dhe mandej është bërë sekretar i tij dhe ka marr pjes në mbledhjen e komitetit të komunës dhe gjykata duke i marrë këto si rrethana lehtësuese, pohimin e tijë, sinqeritetin e tijë, perpjekjet e tijë, e ka denuar me humbjen e lirisë dhe me punë të detyrushme në vazhdim prej 4 vitesh dhe humbjen e të drejtave politike e disa qytetare në vazhdim prej 2 vitesh.

    I akuzuari Sheh Muhedini ka qenë anëtar i komitetit në Rahovec, vetëm dy herë ka marrë pjesë në mbledhje dhe nuk ka marrë kurrfar detyre mbi vete e as nuk e ka kryer asnjë detyr, ka qenë i mashtruar dhe është futur në organizatë. Gjykata duke i marr këto si rrethana lehtësuese: qendrimin e tijë të mirë pohimin dhe vendimin mbi sinqeritetin e tijë e ka denuar me një vit humbje të lirisë me punë të detyrueshme dhe denim me kusht për 1 vit.

    Gjykata mendon se ky ndëshkim është i mjaftueshëm për të akuzuarin dhe do të ndikoj pozitivisht në të akuzuarin d.m.th. se do ta ndaloj dhe do ta permirsoj nga kryerjet e gabimeve të këtijë lloji. Gjykata mandej ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Rexhep Abdullah Kabashi i quajtur “Tomori” e ka kryer fajin në bazë të përshkrimeve në dispozitivin e këtij aktgjykimi të bazuar në nenin 6 dhe deri te kjo gjykatë ka arritur në bazë të pohimit të të akuzuarit i cili ka deklaruar se në fillim të këtij viti e ka bërë, si spiun të vetin dhe si lidhje kryesore në mes të të akuzuarit Tahir Deda dhe kryetarëve të bandave të arratisura, që atëherë luftonin në Drenicë kundër U.N.Ç. dhe se me kët rast i akuzuari Tahir Deda ia ka dhën emrin ilegal “Tomori” dhe pohon se prej të akuzuarit Tahir Deda ka marrë disa letra për t’ia dorzuar kryetarit të bandës profesor Ymer Berishës dhe se prej tijë e ka marrë vetëm një letër për të akuzuarin Tahir Deda. Mandej i akuzuari Rexhep Kabashi pohon se kur letrat personalisht nuk ka mundur t’i dërgoj ia ka dhën Vehbi Salihut që t’ia dërgoj të akuzuarit Tahir Deda. Po ashtu i akuzuari Rexhep Kabashi si sekretar i këshillit N.Ç.L. të komunes së Lubizhdes ka pohuar se ka organizuar me qëllim që të veproj spiunazhi dhe ta zbatoj sa më lehtë.

    Gjykata mandej ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Kabashi duke zbatuar pozitën e vet zyrtare ka mbledhë shënime për ushtrinë tonë dhe levizjet e saja dhe këto të dhëna ia ka dërguar të akuzuarit Tahir Dedës duke e ditur se është në organizatën ilegale dhe njëkohsisht duke i informuar bandat në male.

    Deri te kjo, gjykata ka ardhur në bazë të pohimeve të të akuzuarit i cili ka thënë në rastin e dyt në mars të këtij viti kur është dashur i akuzuari Kabashi me derguar postën e Tahirit në Drenicë ka marrë vesh për planin e ballistëve mbi sulmin në qytetet: në Ferizaj, Gjilan dhe në Rahovec. Në lidhje me këtë ka biseduar me të akuzuarin Tahir Deda dhe në baz të këtij bisedimi ia ka shkruar letren profesor Ymer Berishës-kryetarit të bandave balliste ndër të tjera ka shkruar se partizanët disponojnë me fuqi të mëdha dhe nuk është koha me i sulmuar.

    Nga të gjitha faktet e parashtruara gjykata ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Rexhep Kabashi, ka kryer krime kundër popullit dhe shtetit i përshkruar në dispozitivin e akt gjykimit në nenin 6. Gjykata ka qmuar mbrojtjen e të akuzuarit që nuk ka qenë pjestar i asnjë organizate që ka marr vetëm një letër prej Salih Zhurit dhe që nuk ju ka përgjigjë në të dhe duke e marrë parasyshë si të pa vërtet e ka refuzuar.

    Me rastin e caktimit të denimit Gjykata ka qmuar shkallën e përgjegjsisë penale të të akuzuarit dhe ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Rexhep Kabashi i quajturi “Tomori” është spiun kryesor i Tahir Dedës dhe kryetarëve të bandave balliste dhe se me qëllim që të ketë sa më shumë sukses, këto vepra të spiunazhit i ka bërë për veti dhe këtë e ka organizuar duke qenë si sekretar i këshillit N.Ç.L. të komunës duke u bazuar në pozitën që e kishte, ka mbledh shënime mbi lëvizjen dhe fuqinë e ushtrisë sonë me qëllim që ta informoj të akuzuarin Tahir Dedën dhe bandat. Gjykata në bazë të kësaj që u tha dhe duke i marr si rrethana rënduese mohimin e tijë në ditën e seancës dhe të pohimeve të më parshme, karakterin e tijë të dobët e cila pasqyrohet në veprën e përlyer dhe të keqe dhe si rrethanë rënduese, se ai si sekretar e ka abuzuar detyrën e besuar për qëllime të spiunazhit dhe tradhtisë në interesin e organizatës tradhtare e ka denuar me vdekje (pushkatim) dhe me humbjen e drejtave politike e civile për gjithmonë dhe me konfiskimin e tërë pasuris.

    Gjykata mandej ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Kadri Ramadani i qujtur “Topalli” e ka kryer veprën e përshkruar në dispozitivin e aktgjykimit në piken 7. Deri te kjo gjykata ka ardhur në baz të pohimit të Kadri Ramadanit është vërtetuar se i akuzuari si pjestar i organizates balliste ka qenë në lidhje me bandat balliste dhe komitetin e rrethit ballist të Prizrenit, komitetit ballist të grave në Prizren ka qenë prezent në mbledhjet e anëtarve të komitetit dhe kryetarëve të bandave balliste i ka përcjellur disa anëtar të komitetit të grave si p.sh. të akuzuarën Laura deri te bandat në mal dhe sipas propozimit të të akuzuarës Laura e ka percjellur Mile Bilibajkiqin deri tek bandat në mal mandej ka pohuar se i akuzuari Sefedin Ahmeti e ka armatosur me një pushkë, po ashtu thuhet se ka dërguar armë dhe municion ballistëve në mal.

    Nga këto fakte gjykata ka konstatuar se i akuzuari i ka kryer fajet e parashtruara në dispozitivin e këtij aktgjykimi në bazë të nenit numër 7.

    Gjykata ka qmuar mbrojtjen e të akuzuarit Kadri Ramadanit, i cili të gjitha këto sherbime i ka kryer sepse ka qenë i varfër por duke e marrë parasysh më lartë e refuzuar. Me rastin e caktimit të denimit gjykata ka qmuar shkallën e pergjegjsisë penale të të akuzuarit dhe ka konstatuar se i akuzuari ka qenë pjestarë i organizatës balliste. Ka qenë në lidhje në mes të ballistve në mal dhe komitetit të rrethit në Prizren, dhe e ka përcjellur Laura Shmaninantaren e komitetit qëndror, dhe të shokut Mile Bilibajkiq. Në mal te bandat ju ka derguar armë dhe material tjetër të arratisurve. Gjykata duke i marr rënduese, sepse të gjitha këto i ka bërë me paramendim dhe si armik i perbetuar kundër rregullimit shtetror dhe mos pendimin e tijë e ka denuar me humbjes e liris në vazhdim prej 10 vjetësh dhe me humbjen e të drejtave politike dhe disa qytetare në vazhdim prej 5 vjetësh.

    Gjykata nuk ka mundur të vërtetoj që me veprimet e të akuzuarve Muhamet Veselit, Ibrahim Abdullahut, Sinan Hazerit dhe të Ruzhdi Kabashit ekzistojn fajet me të cilat i ngarkon Prokurori Publik i Kosovës.

    Gjykata ka konstatuar se i akuzuari Muhamet Veseli dhe Ibrahim Avdyli kanë qenë të bërë për vete nga ana e të akuzuarit Tahir Deda që të hyjnë në organizatën tradhtare, por kët e kanë refuzuar kategorikisht dhe asgjë për këtë qështje nuk kanë marrë. Mandej gjykata ka konstatuar (nga pohimet e të akuzuarit Sinan Hazerit) se i akuzuari Hazeri ka hyrë në organizatë me qëllim që ta zbuloj këtë organizatë dhe ia ka arritur qëllimit.

    Sa i përket të akuzuarit Ruzhdi Kabashi gjykata ka konstatuar se ai si nxënës i interesuar mbi shkencat teknike i ka gjetë disa vegla të radio-stacionit të fushës dërguese dhe atje është stervitur. Këte e ka bërë në shtëpin e tijë pa paramendim. Është vërtetuar se i akuzuari Kabashi e ka marrë një letër prej të arratisurit Salih Zhurit por i akuzuari nuk iu ka pergjegjur as që ka ndërrmarr diçka. Në bazë të gjendjes-fakteve të parashtruara gjykata ka konstatuar se në veprimet e të akuzuarve të lart përmendur nuk ekzistojn faje penale dhe i ka liruar nga aktakuza. Në baz të parashtrimit më lart është gjykuar si në dispozitivin e këtij vendimi.



Është vendosur në gjykatën popullore të Krahinës në Prizren.



Sekretari                                             Kryetari 

Mustafa Biqaku                                Hivzi Sylejmani

----------


## Kosovelli

*SHKOLLA E PARTISË*

Shkolla e Partisë nuk kërkon cilësi

edhe i  padituri në të mund të hyjë,

mjafton për partinë mirë të flet

s'duhet kohë e gjatë t' bëhet deputet.



Edhe nëse gojën një mandet s'e çelë

paguhet njësoj si kolegët e tjerë;

po qe gojtar mund t'i prijë fati

shkon ma larg se mjeku e avokati.



Bëhet këshilltar i akademikut,

dorë e djathtë e dajës dhe mikut,

pa  u ndërruar  dita me natë,

gjen  punë për teze e kunatë.



S'duhet kohë e gjatë, më pak se tre vjet

deputeti bëhet me fakultet,

kolegëve të partisë u kërkon hisen,

në mandatin tjetër t'bëhet ministër.




_Jusuf Zenunaj_, 26 shkurt 2010

----------


## Radhima

E kush mendoni ju se do ti denoje krimet e komunizmit. Keta politikane veten sa flasin shqip , shumica kane qene komunista, ose sigurimsa ose spiune te agjenturave te huaja. Sot po vjedhin sa munden, po prishin sa munden , po privatizojne cdo gje, po behen pronaret e zonave turistike, po korruptojne ose po arrijne ti mashtrojne perfaqesuesit e  Evropes. Krimet e Komunizmit dhe vazhdimesia me krimet e postkomunizmit denohen duke filluar me evidentimin evjedhjeve  dhe korrupsionin e kultivuar ne cdo nivel pa folur per pronat qe nuk eshte thjesht vjedhje por eshte krim kombetar. Une cuditem pse kete problem nuk e ka trajtuar as Ismaili (nuk besoj se e kane mashtruar me ndonje vile ne bregdet dhe as te nominuarit analiste politike.

----------


## SKRAPARI

qe ta denosh nje krim duhet shumica e popullsise ta kuptoje qe ky ka qene krim. Ne Shqiperi shumica e shqiptareve nuk e dallojne dot te miren nga e keqja. Shqiptaret nuk kane qene kurre te bashkuar ndaj nuk e mbrojne kurre njeri-tjetrin. keshtu do jete gjithmone.

----------


## soni12

nuk denohen krimet e komunizmit,se sala ja pat dhan besen nexhmijes dhe ramizit,mos me i ngacmu.Sala eshte prej atyne qi kan bes..hi..hi..hi

----------


## SKRAPARI

> nuk denohen krimet e komunizmit,se sala ja pat dhan besen nexhmijes dhe ramizit,mos me i ngacmu.Sala eshte prej atyne qi kan bes..hi..hi..hi


sala i futi njehere ne burg ata me kryesoret e byrose
sala nuk do fuste 200 mije komuniste neper burgje
aq me teper qe ka pasur edhe komuniste te ndershem
besen per te mbrojtur komunizmin ia ka dhene edvini kristaqit dhe gramoz ruci ramis alise

----------


## Brari

skrapar..

me vjen mire qe kemi nje nga skrapari ketu qe flet si burre i vertete..

te lumte qe ke mendime te drejta..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> sala i futi njehere ne burg ata me kryesoret e byrose
> sala nuk do fuste 200 mije komuniste neper burgje
> aq me teper qe ka pasur edhe komuniste te ndershem
> besen per te mbrojtur komunizmin ia ka dhene edvini kristaqit dhe gramoz ruci ramis alise


Asnje nuk kerkon nga Sala,te denoje krimet e komunismit....
Nga Sala kerkohet:Te TREGOHEN.....,krimet e komunizmit.....(Polonia mbase vlen si shembull).
200 mije komunist...mbase nuk futen ne burgje,po as ne qeveri o pushtet....

----------


## Brari

na sill tjera dokumenta o kosovell si ato se jan interesante..
I ngrati shqiptar..
ka ngren dry ne dy anet e kufinit..

--

rd




Gjatë 50 vjetëve të diktaturës me gjyqe speciale të montuara u eliminua truri i kombit shqiptar


Si e eliminoi diktatura elitën intelektuale shqiptare


Nga Tomor ALIKO


Armiku më i madh i demokracisë është komunizmi, prandaj është detyrim moral të hidhet dritë mbi të vërtetën historike, sepse në çdo segment të saj do të gjejmë heronj e luftëtarë, që Atdheut i dhuruan gjënë më të shtrenjtë jetën, prandaj me energji të shumëfishuara të mundohemi pa u lodhur për pasqyrimin e të vërtetës. Kush më mirë se ne të mbijetuarit politikë, mund ta bëjë këtë! Me çdo kusht duhet të pasqyrohet e vërteta dhe ne duhet me korrektësi dhe ndershmëri të themi vetëm të vërtetën. Komunizmi shqiptar me gjithë terrorin e pashembullt, nuk mundi të gjunjëzonte antikomunistët, të cilët mbetën deri në fund të jetës atdhetarë të nderuar. Krimi komunist shqiptar mban mbi shpinën e tij një pafundësi krimesh, ku spikat roli drejtues i Partisë Komuniste nën udhëzimet direkte të Enver Hoxhës dhe klanit të tij, të cilët nuk ishin gjë tjetër veçse vasalë të Jugosllavëve nëpërmjet të ashtuquajturit "vllazërim" me armikun shekullor të kombit tonë. 


Fillimi i terrorit të kuq


Në prag të të ashtuquajturit "çlirim", kur populli shqiptar priste një fillim të mbarë, vendosjen e bashkim vllazërimit si dhe nisjen e proceseve demokratike? Pikërisht në ato ditë nga 28 tetori deri në 16 nëntor 1944, Tirana papritmas gjendet përballë terrorit masiv. Filluan ekzekutimet pa gjyq ndaj nacionalistëve, patriotëve, intelektualëve dhe ish-funksionarëve të shtetit. Tirana u mbyt në gjak. Me urdhër të komandantit të përgjithshëm diktatorit Enver Hoxha, ishin krijuar njësi speciale partizane që me lista "kundërshtarësh" në duar, merrnin peng, vrisnin në rrugë e para syve të familjarëve. Kjo masakër nisi krahas hyrjes së brigadave partizane në Tiranë. Sipas dëshmive të personave okularë, numri i të ekzekutuarve ishte më shumë se 100 vetë. Kjo ishte dëshmia më e saktë e atij kalvari, që pagëzoi me gjak, dhunë e terror pemën e pretenduar të lirisë së shqiptarëve, e cila për gjatë një gjysëm shekulli të çmendur, do të rezultonte se ishte pema e Genocidit ndaj shtresës elitare të shoqërisë shqiptare, që ndër kohëra pati treguar se ishte një shtresë fisnike në sistemin e vlerave të shoqërisë shqiptare. Ata që i shpëtuan plumbave ishin të burgosurit e parë, për të cilët u hapën dyert e burgut të vjetër dhe burgut të ri, si dhe qelitë e hetuesisë. Natyrisht edhe këta do të merrnin dënimin dikush me vdekje, dikush me burgim. 

Le të fillojmë me gjyqin e parë special të Tiranës. Më 31 Dhjetor 1944, në burgun e vjetër të Tiranës, numëroheshin më shumë se 600 burra, të cilët ju nënshtruan një hetuesie të rreptë nga hetues të ardhur drejtpërdrejt nga malet. Ata i nxorën në gjyq, njëfarë Nurembergu shqiptar, në kundërshtim me të gjitha konventat ndërkombëtare të iniciuara nga fituesit e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ky gjyq u zhvillua në mars-prill 1945, në sallën e ish-Teatrit Popullor. Po zhvillohej një nga gjyqet më absurde dhe më të pamotivuar nga ana juridike, jehona e të cilit do të oshëtinte gjatë në veshët e shqiptarëve si një këmbanë ogurzezë, që paralajmëronte tragjeditë dhe makthet e ardhshme…. Grupi i gjyqtarëve jep dënimin "në emër të popullit", duke çuar para grykave të zjarrit 17 burra shteti, që nuk kishin kryer asnjë krim, përveç se kishin qenë shtetarë të denjë të vendit të tyre. Në llozhën e sallës së gjyqit qëndronte vetë ai, udhëzuesi i këtij skenari makabër Enver Hoxha, i rrethuar nga fanatikët e tij besnikë, duke vëzhguar me imtësi çdo detajë të zhvillimit të gjyqit .

Trupi gjykues i përbërë nga: Koçi Xoxe kryetar-Gjeneral lejtnant, Hysni Kapo anëtar-kolonel, Beqir Balluku anëtar-nënkolonel, Faik Shehu anëtar-nënkolonel, Bilbil Klosi anëtar-major, Medar Shtylla anëtar-mjek, Halim Budo anëtar-jurist, Gaqo Floqi anëtar-jurist dhe prokuror Bedri Spahiu, dënoi me pushkatim: Fejzi Alizoti, Javer Hurshiti, Kol Tromara, Konstandin Kote, Hilmi Leka, Reshit Merlika, Ismail Golemi, Tahsim Bishqemi, Terenc Toçi, Zef Kadarja, Shyqyri Borshi, Beqir Valteri, Bahri Omari, Dik Cani, Aqif Përmeti, Daut Çarçani, Gustav Mirdashi. Ndërsa me burgime të rënda u dënuan: Koço Kota, Ibrahim Biçaku, Xhevat Korça, Qemal Vrioni, Et'hem Cara, Xhevit Leskoviku, Jakov Mile, Ndoc Naraci, Tefik Mborja, Rrok Gera, Mihal Zallari, Koço Tasi, Akile Tasi, Fiqiri Llagami, Lazer Radi, Sami Koka, Sulejman Vuçiterna, Bajram Pustina, Nedin Kokona, Refat Tartari, Bilal Nivica, Ismet Kryeziu, Sokrat Dodbiba, Shuk Gurakuqi, Refat Begolli, Anton Kozmaçi, Mihal Sherko, Rok Kolaj, Vangjel Goxhomani, Zija Bejleri, Gjergj Bubani, Isan Libohova, etj.

Pas gjyqit special të vitit 1945, arrestohen dhe burgosen 3 personalitete politike, dy prej të cilëve ishin anëtarë të Regjencës në vitet 1943-1944: Lef Nosi dhe Pater Anton Harapi si dhe kryeministri i asaj periudhe Maliq Bushati. Të 3 i nxorrën në Gjyqin e Lartë Ushtarak në janar 1946 dhe i dënojnë me vdekje, pushkatim dhe i futin në gropën e përbashkët në "Kodrën e Priftit", ku gjendeshin të pushkatuarit nga Gjyqi Special i Tiranës, prill 1945.

Në vitet 1945-1948, nacionalizmi shqiptar pësoi persekutimin më barbar që ka njohur historia. Diktatori Hoxha ngarkoi ministrin e Brendshëm të atyre viteve, gjeneralin Koçi Xoxe, për kryerjen e këtij misioni, i cili me anë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, Policisë, Prokurorisë dhe Gjykatave Ushtarake vuri në zbatim direktivat e Byrosë Politike për asgjësimin e nacionalistëve shqiptarë. Në këto rrethana, elementët kundërshtarë nisën të grumbullohen dhe të reflektonin rreth këtij uzurpimi të dhunshëm të vetëdijes kolektive shqiptare… pasqyra ishin zgjedhjet e dhjetorit të vitit 1945. Këto zgjedhje edhe pse u monitoruan nga perëndimorët dhe kryesisht nga anglo-amerikanët, liria e tyre u mbyt nën tam-tamet delirante të partisë shtet, nën terrorin policor ndaj elementëve të dyshuar si opozitarë të regjimit komunist. Piketohen elemente nga Fronti i Rezistencës, Legalitetit dhe nga grupimi Social-Demokrat. Këta ishin intelektualë të ndershëm, që e donin ndryshe vendin e tyre e jo me thikë pas shpine, sipas stilit agjenturor jugosllav që dominonte udhëheqjen e re shqiptare. Emra të tillë si, Sami Qeribashi, Qenan Dibra e Musine Kokalari, ishin figurat e para intelektuale dhe politike që ju kundërvunë diktaturës. Me ta u bashkuan dhe intelektualë të tjerë si Suat Asllani, Baltaz Benusi e shumë të tjerë. Një ndër më të spikaturit opozitar ishte dhe intelektuali Gjergj Kokoshi, ish-ministër i Arsimit në Qeverinë e Parë të Enver Hoxhës, që edhe pse ishte pjesë e Luftës Nacional Çlirimtare, kishte deklaruar në Këshillin antifashist: "Aty ku nuk ka pluralizëm nuk ka demokraci". Në janar të vitit 1946, Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe struktura të tjera të diktaturës shpërthyen një valë të madhe arrestimesh në mbarë vendin. Burgosën të gjithë anëtarët e Bashkimit Demokratik në Tiranë dhe rrethe, e i nënshtrohen torturave më çnjerëzore në hetuesi, thjesht për faktin se kishin guxuar, sipas Kushtetutës të dilnin në opozitë me pushtetin në themel të të cilit ishte dhuna dhe përjashtimi, mashtrimi dhe demagogjia në sistem.

Gjykata e Lartë Ushtarake me kryetar Frederik Nosi major, Veledin Hyseni dhe Nexhat Hyseni anëtar, kapitena të parë dënoi me pushkatim 9 veta: Sami Qeribashi, Qenan Dibra, Xhatit Koka, Mehmet Beshiri, Mahmut Meniku, Hivzi Gole, Shaban Balla, Ali Kavaja dhe Talat Drini. Ndërsa me burgime të rënda u dënuan: Musine Kokalari, Gjergj Kokoshi, Suat Asllani, Baltaz Benusi, Prof. Çoka, Kol Rodhe, Nefail Shikuli, Reiz Hasho, Hasan Kalaja, Stefan Bumçi, Musa Dizdari, Llazar Papapostili, Anton Dukagjini, etj. 

Më 8 Nëntor 1946, ditën e premte në sallën e Kinema "Nacional" filloi gjykimi kundër 16 anëtarëve të grupit sabotator për tharjen e kënetës së Maliqit. Fillon kështu një akt tjetër mizor i dramës njerëzore me ndërshkimin e të të ashtuquajturve "sabotatorë" të tharjes së kënetës së Maliqit. Anëtarët e këtij grupi ishin inxhinierë dhe teknikë kuadër të aftë të përgatitur në shkollën shqiptaro-amerikane të "Harry Fultz". Ata shiheshin me një frikë patologjike si kundërshtarë të regjimit komunist. Ishte një gjyq me skenar të përgatitur me imtësi qysh më parë, i cili u hap në fillim të nëntorit 1946. Dështimi "gjoja" i tharjes së kënetës së Maliqit ishte preteks dhe sfondi tragjik ku u luajt akti i turpit dhe ndëshkimit me jetën e intelektualëve të radhës. Gjykata e Lartë Ushtarake e përbërë nga Nënkolonel Gaqo Floqi, Kryetar dhe Kapitenët Valedin Zeneli e Neshat Hyseni, anëtarë dhe Prokurorë Nevzat Haznedari dënoi me varje në litar: Abdyl Sharra inxhinier, Kujtim Beqiri inxhinier, i rivarur dy herë në litar, sepse herën e parë i shpëtoi varjes dhe sipas ligjeve të pashkruara hyjnore, personi konsiderohet i pafajshëm dhe i falet jeta. Por, gjaksorët nuk i njohin ligjet e Zotit. Po nga kjo gjykatë dënohen me pushkatim: Vasil Mano inxhinier, Zyraka Mano ekonomiste, bashkëshortja e tij, shtatëzanë, që diktatura e pushkatoi me foshnjën në bark, Euxhenio Skaturo inxhinier, italian, Mirush Përmeti inxhinier. Ndërsa me burgime të rënda u dënuan teknikët: Hans Vala, Mario Guarnjiri, Mihal Stratobërdha, Jani Vasili, Pandeli Zografi, mjeku italian Anastasio Ricco etj.

Në vitin 1947, qeveria komuniste shqiptare ndërrmori një ndër raprezaljet e saj më të mëdha, një terror shtetëror, "sepse një pushtet i marrë me dhunë, nuk mund të mbahej ndryshe, veçse me akte dhune", por që përpara opinionit duhej të përligjte çdo ndëshkim që kryente. Kishin kaluar 2 vjet nga zgjedhjet parlamentare të vitit 1945. Për të mundësuar pra një "koperturë pluraliste" për opinionin në këto zgjedhje kishin fituar dhe disa kandidatë nacionalistë si: Shefqet Beja, Kol Kuqari, Selaudin Toto, Sheh Ibrahim Karbunara, Kosta Boshnjaku, Riza Dani, Faik Shehu, Kol Rodhe etj., apo ndonjë kandidat i pavarur. Mirëpo demagogjisë për mendimin e lirë e të pavarur shpejt do t'i dilte kallaji…. Opozitarët kundërshtarë u arrestuan dhe u akuzuan me akuza nga më të pabesueshmet për rrëzimin e pushtetit popullor. Trupi gjykues i përbërë nga: Major Niko Ceta dhe anëtarët kapitenat Nexhat Hyseni, Mustafa Iljazi me prokuror Josif Pashko, japin dënimin: Me varje në litar: Shefqet Beja, Riza Alizoti, Sulo Klosi. Me pushkatim: Sheh Karbunara, Enver Sazani, Selaudin Toto, Salim Kokalari, Irfan Majuni, Tefik Deliallisi, Beqir Çela, Hysen Shehu, Pertef Karagjozi, Abdyl Kokoshi, Agathokli Xhitomi, Paolo Sagiotti, Kol Kuqari dhe Ferit Hysen Begasi, vdesin nga torturat në hetuesi, ndërsa i riu 22-vjeçar Muhamet Prishtina, do të flijohet vetëm se ishte djali i patriotit Jahja Prishtina.

Dënohen me burgim të rëndë: Foto Bala, Gjovalin Vlashi, Ramazan Tabaku, Ram Marku, Irfan Pustina, Isuf Vrioni, Rustem Sharra, Sulo Konjari, Haki Karapici, Shefki Minarolli etj. Ekzekutorët e këtyre masakrave ishin prokurorët: Aranit Çela, Nevzat Haznedari, Petrit Hakani, Subi Bakiri, Siri Çarçani etj. Vendimet jepeshin "në emër të popullit" nga gjyqtarë injorant, kriminelët Bexhet Mema, Myftar Grabocka, Njazi Meka, Abdyl Hakiu, oficerë të ardhur nga malet, të cilët zbatonin urdhrat e Sigurimit të Shtetit.

Historia e diktatorëve ka treguar se çdo regjim për të përligjur aparatin shtypës si forcë dhunuese ka nevojë të krijojë armiq. Nuk kishin kaluar as tre muaj nga i ashtuquajturi "gjyq i deputetëve". Më 31 dhjetor të vitit 1947, në një sallë të vogël të Garnizonit të Tiranës, në orë të vona të asaj nate të errët zvidhohej gjyqi i grupit të Riza Danit, pa dëshmitarë dhe pa mbrojtës, pa prova dhe as fakte, por vetëm komunikohej vendimi i Këshillit të Gjykatës së Lartë Ushtarake i firmosur prej Major Niko Çeta, Kryetar, Kapiten i Parë, Nexhat Hyseni dhe Kapiten e dytë, Mustafa Iljazi, anëtar dhe me pretencën e Prokurorit ushtarak Nevzat Haznedari, Kapiten i Parë. Jepet vendimi për 19 të pandehur, ku do të pushkatoheshin 6, me burg të përjetshëm 5 dhe të tjerët me 20 vjet burgim. Dhe gjithë kjo bëhej mbi bazën e një promemorje përcjellëse që vinte nga hetuesia, krejtësisht me sajime dhe shpifje të turpshme.

Dënohen me vdekje me pushkatim: Riza Dani, Faik Shehu, Islam Radovicka, deputetë të legjislacionit të parë të Kuvendit Popullor. Uan Filipi, Hilmi Hysi, Hasan Reçi, Syrja Selfo dhe Mestan Ujaniku, vdesin në qeli.

Dënohen me burg të përjetshëm: Koço Boshnjaku, (deputet 1945), Isuf Hysenbegasi, Hivzi Kokalari, Adem Beli, Demir Kallarati dhe me 20 vjet burg, Bexhet Shehu, Ibrahim Hasnaj, etj. Shteti i diktaturës asnjëherë nuk do të ndalej së fabrikuari ngjarje-kurthe, për të eliminuar kundërshtarët politikë. Kundër tyre do të përdorte të gjitha mjetet e dhunës për t'i mposhtur. Kështu, ndodhi më 19 shkurt 1951. Në oborrin e Ambasadës Sovjetike u hodh një bombë, e cila theu dy-tre xhama dhe më shumë ngriti një re pluhuri si për të mbështjellë me mister ngjarjen që u keqpërdorua nga diktatura. Kaq u desh. Ajo që ngjau vuri në lëvizje makinerinë shtetërore e veçanërisht Sigurimin e Shtetit. U bënë arrestime masive, duke trumbetuar për armikun e klasës që kërkonte të prishte urat e miqësisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik. Arrestohen në Tiranë 22 vetë dhe i nxorrën në gjyq me dyer të mbyllura, si "armiq të betuar të popullit" dhe të Pushtetit Popullor. Gjykata e Lartë Ushtarake me Kryetar Shuaip Panariti, nënkolonel, Vangjel Kocani anëtar-kapiten, Nonda Papuli, Anëtar-kapiten, dhe Prokuror Siri Çarçani japin vendimin: Me vdekje pushkatim:

Sabiha Kasimati, Pjerin Guraziu, Anton Delhysa, Zyhdi Herri, Gafur Jegeni, Jonuz Kaceli, Thoma Katundi, Tefik Shehu, Gjon Temali, Fadil Dizdari, Ali Qoraliu, Qemal Kasaruho, Mehmet Shkupi, Hekuran Troka, Petro Konomi, Pandeli Nova, Niko Lezo, Haki Kodra, Reiz Selfo, Myftar Jegeni, Manush Peshkopia, Lluka Ramkoviç.

Por, gjyqet e diktaturës nuk do të reshtnin së vepruari edhe pas vitit 1951. Diktatura e proletariatit vazhdimisht do të prodhonte "armiq të betuar", ajo nuk do të ndalej përpara asnjë lloj krimi. 

Të gjitha ngjarjet e përshkruara më sipër, përbëjnë epiqendrën e një tërmeti njerëzor në truallin shqiptar. Qindra mijëra drama njerëzore do të krijonin hendekun e pakapërcyeshëm klasor me pushtetin komunist.

E drejta nis nga drejtësia, gabimi i gjatë bëhet faj dhe faji i ndërgjegjshëm kthehet në krim. Verifikimi i historisë do të damkosë si nëmë që del nga mallkimi i shpirtit të fyer. Fjala e bukur "Çlirim" kishte shërbyer vetëm si maskë, për një robërim edhe më të pamëshirshëm që me dhunë vllavrasëse vaditi me gjak tokën fatzezë shqiptare.

Fatkeqësisht deri sot, nuk është vlerësuar sa duhet problemi i përballimit të pasojave të totalitarizmit në shoqërinë shqiptare, si një domosdoshmëri të ecjes përpara. Këto pasoja janë të shumta, por më e rëndësishmja është: "Prishja e njeriut, për të cilën ish-Presidenti i Çekosllovakisë, Haveli ka thënë se, "komunizmit do t'i falja çdo gjë, veç prishjes së njeriut".

Asambleja Parlamentare e Këshillit të Europës në janar 2006, nëpërmjet debateve të shumta nxori rezolutën për dënimin e krimeve të komunizmit. Strazburgu na dha kështu një mbështetje morale për ta dënuar edhe ne komunizmin shqiptar. Së fundi, Parlamenti shqiptar ka marrë nismën ligjore "Për krijimin e Institutit të Studimeve për Krimet dhe Pasojat e Komunizmit në Shqipëri", që do të evidentojë dhe rishkruajë historinë e krimeve makabre të 50-vjetëve të diktaturës.





Dëshmitari i masakrave të komunizmit merr pjesë në një veprimtari të rëndësishme ndërkombëtare


Tomor Aliko në Pragë me dokumentarin "Genocidi mbi elitën e kombit shqiptar"


Dokumentari "Genocidi mbi elitën e kombit shqiptar nën terrorin komunist", me skanarist zotin Tomor Aliko, Kryetari i Këshillit Kombëtar i Shoqatës Antikomuniste të Shqipërisë, do të shfaqet në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të filmave mbi genocidin komunist, në Pragë. Në këtë film trajtohet periudha e fillimit të diktaturës nga regjimi komunist në Shqipëri nga nëntori 1944 deri në vitin 1951, periudhë në të cilën u eliminua truri i kombit shqiptar me vendime të gjyqeve speciale dhe ato ushtarake, varjet në litar, ekzekutimet, burgosjet. Kështu në një veprimtari ndërkombëtare me pjesëmarrjen e personaliteteve nga shumë vende të botës, Aliko do të referojë mbi genocidin e pashembullt komunist në vendin tonë, ndërsa do të shfaqet dhe dokumentari i tij, ku do të shihen burgjet, qelitë e tmerrshme ku me qindra vetë kanë vdekur gjatë hetuesisë dhe mijëra të tjerë gjatë periudhës së vuajtjes së dënimit. Këta ishin viktimat e para, të cilët e paguan me jetën e tyre aspiratën për liri dhe demokraci. Po kështu, një kalvar vuajtjesh dhe tmerri do të kalonin familjarët dhe të afërmit e tyre. Lufta e klasave do të kalonte çdo kufi.

Dëshmitar i masakrave të regjimit komunist ndaj intelektualëve të njohur, Tomorr Aliko, 83 vjeç, nuk mund të mos i tregonte ato për publikun e gjerë, fillimisht në një libër dhe së fundi në filmin dokumentar "Genocidi mbi elitën e kombit shqiptar nën terrorin komunist". "Jetova për të treguar se çka ndodhur në atë regjim", shprehet Aliko, i cili e ka jetuar pjesën më të madhe të ngjarjeve të filmit dokumentar, i shfaqur në Tiranë dhe pothuajse në të gjitha qytetet kryesore të vendit. Dokumentari, një prodhim i Televizionit Publik Shqiptar, është shkruar nga Tomorr Aliko dhe ka si regjisor Esat Telitin. Përmes dëshmive tronditëse dhe dokumenteve historike, ky film përcjell persekucionin dhe genocidin masiv që diktatura komuniste ushtroi ndaj intelektualëve të kohës, në periudhën 1944-1951, duke eliminuar dhe përndjekur egërsisht, me metoda çnjerëzore, pjesën më të shquar të tyre. "Në një 1 orë e 13 minuta, së bashku me stafin realizues, kemi trajtuar dënimin e 512 personaliteteve të elitës shqiptare, përmes fotografive, videove dhe tregimeve", thotë Aliko, i cili ka vuajtur dy dekada burg, duke nisur nga prilli i vitit 1946. Ngjarjet reale të torturave, internimeve, ekzekutimeve, burgimeve, të vuajtura nga intelektualët, që cilësoheshin si "kërcënimi i kombit", përfshijnë një periudhë 6-vjeçare, që nis nga 28 tetori i vitit 1944. Z.Aliko që ka punuar 4 vjet për skenarin e filmit, ndalet tek politika e atij sistemi, duke nënvizuar se, "të marrësh pushtetin, duhet dhe ta mbash atë. Kjo do të ishte e mundur vetëm nëse eliminoheshin të gjitha gjurmët dhe kërcënimet që vinin nga intelektualët dhe patriotët, të cilët ishin pengesa kryesore e regjimit totalitar". Dokumentari nis në pragun e çlirimit të vendin, kur startuan dhe procedimet për zhdukjen e individëve që kërcënonin politikën vendase, të pasuara me 5 gjyqe speciale dhe ushtarake. "Në vitin 1944, kryeqyteti u bë dëshmitar i masakrave më të mëdha të bëra ndonjëherë kundër intelektualëve, patriotëve dhe ish-funksionarëve të shtetit, pa procese gjyqësore, pa mbrojtje. Me urdhër të Enver Hoxhës, atë kohë u eliminuan rreth 100 persona, prej të cilëve janë identifikuar vetëm 38", tregon Aliko. Pas kësaj masakre, regjistrohet gjyqi i 14 prillit 1945. "Gjyqi special i '45 numëron 17 viktima të pushkatimeve. Ndër ta, Haxhi Përmeti, Bari Omari, kunati i Enver Hoxhës, Kostandin Kote, etj"., rrëfen skenaristi. Duke folur për ligjet e asaj kohe, që lejonin ekzistencën e partive të tjera, të tilla si Bashkimi Kombëtar, Legaliteti dhe Socialdemokratët, Aliko nënvizon se, "të gjitha këto parti do të ishin pengesë për regjimin, ndaj njerëzit që i mbështetën ato u asgjësuan si kundërshtarë të Partisë Komuniste". Në Janar të 1946, u morën masa ekstreme ndaj dhjetëra njerëzve, mbi të cilët u hodhën akuza të pabaza. "Në këtë gjyq u pushkatuan 9 persona, ndër ta Sami Qelibashi, Qelam Koka, Xhahit Koka, Qelam Dibra, Ali Tirana, etj"., kujton Aliko. Dënimet vijuan me gjyqin ndaj të akuzuarve për sabotim të kënetës së Maliqit. "Gjyqi i famshëm i Maliqit", ku u dënuan me varje Kujtim Beqiri, Abdul Sharra, si dhe u dënuan me pushkatim Vasil Nano, me gruan Zyranë, shtatëzanë, Mirush Përmeti dhe shumë e shumë të tjerë. Skenaristi Aliko ndalet në filmin e tij dokumentar edhe në gjyqin ndaj intelektualëve të arsimuar në shkollën Teknike "Harry Fultz", një fidanishte siç e quan ai të kulturës shqiptare". Në këtë gjyq u pushkatuan 22 vetë. Pjesë e këtij dokumentari është dhe procedimi i deputetëve pas zgjedhjeve të vitit 1945, periudhë në të cilën u pushkatuan Selaudin Toto, Selim Kokolari, etj. Në kujtesën e legjendës së qëndresës në burgjet e diktaturës nuk mund të anashkalohej dhe hedhja e bombës në ambasadën Sovjetike, më 1951. Intelektualët që shpëtuan nga ky antentat u ekzekutuan më vonë. Eksplozivi i përgatitur u hodh në oborrin e ambasadës, ku aktualisht ndodhet Ministria e Arsimit, për të eliminuar pjesën e mbetur të intelektualëve. "Atë kohë isha në burg", rrëfen Aliko, i cili në bazë të hulumtimeve tregon se në atë gjyq, pa avokat dhe pa mbrojtje, të organizuar nga Byroja Politike me Sigurimin e Shtetit, me në krye Mehmet Shehun, u dënuan me vdekje 22 intelektualë, ndër ta dhe gruaja më intelektuale e kohës, Sabiha Kasimati. Në filmin dokumentar paraqiten dhe mjediset e burgjeve, të njohura ndryshe si garnizone të torturave çnjerëzore si të Tiranës, Burrelit, Shkodrës, Gjirokastrës

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> sala i futi njehere ne burg ata me kryesoret e byrose
> sala nuk do fuste 200 mije komuniste neper burgje
> aq me teper qe ka pasur edhe komuniste te ndershem
> besen per te mbrojtur komunizmin ia ka dhene edvini kristaqit dhe gramoz ruci ramis alise


pse rrini e mashtroni kot ... salis eshte shpresa dhe keshtjella e fundit e komunistave ne pusht-et ... atelje e argites eshte bodrumi i tyre, ku gatuhen zhvatjet dhe tranzaksionet me pasurite publike dhe ato te pronareve te ligjshem, per tia kaluar fazliçeve saliste, vendas e te huaj ...

fare e keqe ...

----------


## soni12

> sala i futi njehere ne burg ata me kryesoret e byrose
> sala nuk do fuste 200 mije komuniste neper burgje
> aq me teper qe ka pasur edhe komuniste te ndershem
> besen per te mbrojtur komunizmin ia ka dhene edvini kristaqit dhe gramoz ruci ramis alise


zoteri i nderuar i skraparit.
Me behet qejfi ne radh te pare qe dhe brari gjeti tek ti burrin demokrat nga skrapari,se nuk eshte e lehte ne ato ane te gjesh demokrat.
Une qi thua ti mor zotni i nderuar,jam dibran.Nip nga nena  i xhafer ypit(po tia kesh degjuar zane) dhe nip nga baba i nje prej bajrakeve te dibres.
Do thuash ti pse ka rendesi qe e permend dibren.Dibra ur te lumte miku,ka qene gjithmon nga te fundit qe iu eshte nenshtruar okupatoreve dhe te pabeseve.
Zogut te par iu desh te merte dine hoxhen ne krah te tij,qe ta kishte mire me dibren.enveri i gjinokastres me forcat e sigurimit iu desht te luftonte deri ne 46 se dibra nuk e njihte per krajl.
erdhi radha e demokracis qe te mos zgjatem
une kam qene dhe ne levizjen studentore dhe ne perleshjet qe bene studentet me policine asokohe.por si une dhe shume dibran te tjere nuk u turem te marrim meritat dhe perfitimet,prandaj grupi i dibraneve qe u perleshen fyt me fyt me 326 deri sa u dhan kohe studenteve te terhiqeshin,po ai grup qe ndihmoi azemin te shperthente deren e kycur te godinave te vajzave tek 24-25(kjo pati shume rendesi se komunistet deshen ti quanin nje grup aventurieresh studentet protestues cuna.me futjen e vajzave ne proteste jo vetem qe merrte nje kuptim me dinjitoz por dhe sensibiliteti i popullit per tu bashkuar me ne do ishte me i madh).
por mos prit te lexosh per kete grup ne rrefenjat e komunisteve per ditet e dhjetorit.
Ne 68-ten kushuriri im i par arratiset dhe arrin ne amerrik ku trainohet dhe dergohet ne vietnam ku behet komandant njesi speciale ku bashkerendonte veprimet me cia ne teren per mbledhje informacioni.Ne 72 kater polic trokasin ne deren e shtepis time (une ende nuk kisha lindur)marrin babane tim duke lene nenen time me 2 motrat e mija duke qare te pragu i deres.ate nate ata moren dhe ish partizan ,intelektual dhe familje te mira,sic ishin :majmun duke kercyer: untaz kodra,hulusi topollai...
(baba im me tregonte me pas se hulusi topollai thirrej luani i brigades per trimerin e tij).pasi i moren ne pyetje duke i turturuar dhe ofenduar,dike i akuzuar si grup antiparti.babi im ishte me fat se u fal nga haxhi lleshi te cilit xhaxhai im i kish shpetuar jeten,por nuk dua te dizinformoj njeri nga ata te dy o muntaz kodra o hulusi topollai vrau veten.
Zotni skaparlli une kam qen nde nismetaret e themelimit te pd ne diber,kur per hir te se vertete andej nga vjen ti deri nga 92-93 as nuk e dinin se eshte formuar pd dhe akoma mbanin bustet dhe fotot e enverit mbi tavolina.
Ne mbledhjen e pare te pd ne tiran grupi qe vinte nga dibra me mitat hoxhen i mbeshtetur nga monsinjor frano ilia kerkoj me ngulm denimin e kupoles komuniste.(e perseris te kupoles jo te 200 mij antareve zotri).pergjigja e sales qe"ne nuk dum revansh" dhe kur keto spieguan se kjo nuk do ishte revansh por nje sherbim i shenjte ndaj drejtesis dhe demokrasis,sala shtoi"kshu si po flitni ju un nuk mund tiu garantoj se si do tiu pres turma atje jasht (turma ishin gjith ushtaret e tij).Ne kete moment monsinjor frano ilia u ngrit duke thene.shkojme burra foshnja lindi e vdekur.(e kish fjalen per partin demokratike).
me pas u pa denimi per kafe i nexhmijes (qe i kishte pire me shumice duke demtuar rende shtetin)TURP!
Prandaj mor zoteri i nderuar mos hajde te me tregosh arrat mua ketu.

----------


## Brari

ne 97 ten o sony.. ishe me saliun a me zan caushin ..

do desha te di se kur e ktheve fleten..

ne 2005 per ke votove?
po tani?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Soni,shume i bukur ky shkim.Do desha po te kishe mundesi te hapje nje teme......titulli me i pershtatshem  Foshnja lindi e vdekur,se i kishte prinderit komunist.
Po me pelqeu,se paska akoma mjerez,qe kane guzimin intelktual te tregojne te verteten......
(Nexhmien e denuan per kafe,po miliardat ja lane,...se do paguante...Salen me Tosin).

----------


## Duaje Siveten

pak aritmetike ... ne keto 20 vitet e fundit, salis ka qene ne pusht-et i vetem per me shume se 10 vjet ... vitet e tjera ka qene ne pusht-et me fatos buzukun ...

se si ka qeverisur, dhe ku po e degdis Shqiperine, njerezit kane sy, e kane provuar me humbje jete, pasurish e parash, privim te pronesise se ligjshme, deri ne vjedhje pronash, votash, etj ...

edhe sa kohe do te duhet qe te denohen krimet e diktatures komuniste?

sa te jete salis ne qeverisje, krimet e diktatures nuk do te denohen, pronat nuk do te kthehen tek pronaret e ligjshem, transparence ne veprimtari shteterore e publike nuk do te kete ...

salis behet pimp, llapaqen, gerdallier, mushkatar, "notar", "hokatar" ... vetem e vetem te rrije ne pushtet ... te ruaje paprekshmerine e sigurim-punizmit ... 

tani eshte ngritur pazari ... duhen ruajtur, fshehur e transferuar asetet e vjedhura te fazlliç-argit-lulzimit ...

edhe ju zar-lejfenet e salis keni per tu shitur e mbetur me gisht ne goje (ose diku tjeter prapa) ... eshte vetem çeshtje kohe dhe radhe apo siraje ...

----------


## Lulzim7

kush denon vetveten? Kur tbohet komunisti demokrat.......

----------

